# TTC Another Miracle Part 2



## Tillypops

A new home for you.

Happy chatting!

  

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Bookmarking


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

*Daisy May* yay on the 12 weeks must be scan day soon hope the ms eases off soon.

*Maggie*  I have noticed my friends who are pg (not with tx) with no 2 carry on as usual lifting there toddlers ect when with their 1st they didn't lift a bag.

*Kuki* How is the jib jabing going I hope the follies are growing nicely.

Hi everyone else

I have just ordered a basil thermometer thing to get charting over the next few months in the desperate hope we can avoid another cycle.

Sleepy
x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey ladies,

Hi maggie just to say I carried on as normal, lifting and taming two toddlers while cycling and then PG! and as you know my beautiful twin girls are now 6 days old!

And I carried on as normal during the cycle I fell for the boys too, I went from ET in the morning to a night shift on a busy medical ward!!

  

And congrats on being PUPO!

CLP


----------



## sleepypenguin

*CLP *Congrats on the twins. Can't believe you went into work after ET I too am a nurse but I was too uncomfortable after EC to work for 2 weeks. Good luck for the coming weeks.

x


----------



## daisy-may

sleepy .... really do hope you dont need the cycle again ...         


CLP ..... hope you and your girls are doing ok .... how are the boys adjusting to life ? Not that they really have an option   ....


as for me , recieved a letter and seams one hospital isnt talking to the other and i have a letter telling me a have my dating scan in a couple of weeks ( ill be nearly 15 weeks my then) .... now we wont need to pay for a private scan for hubby to see the little ones !!!!!! Perhaps we can spend the money on me instead ... or save it till later and put it towards a 4d scan 


big love to you all, daisy xxxx


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone. I'm afraid to say it's BFN for me. I know I put my OTD as wed but my clinic said today would be fine. (11 days post 3 day transfer). Done lots and lots of   today. Need to pick myself back up and get back to some sort of normality. I'm so lucky to have my dd but so desperately want another baby and sibling for her. This is so hard  . It feels like forever until we can have another go.

Daisy May-your story gives me hope. Where any of your cycles frozen embryos or where they all fresh. I don't have any frozen so it is back to square one for us. I was just wondering how many egg collections ovaries can take?

Kuki-Surely this has to be your time. I will be   that it is.

As for picking up our children, we just have to do it on the 2ww. I guess we just have to remember that our bodies are designed to get pregnant whilst looking after younger children.

I hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks all


I guess I was just wanting some reassurrance with regards to lifting etc, I have been trying not to lift too much as I am still quite sore, saw my gp today and he has signed me off for the 2ww, I dodnt think I could manage doing my long shifts at mo as my job is mostly on feet and quite stressful but then again you girls who are nurses must have quite long shifts etc. 


I am going to just be a little more careful but just need to carry on as normal as possible for Lou, my mum is coming over from Ireland tomorrow for a wk to help out which will be nice!


Hope all well


CLP  cant believe you are a family of 6 now, wow!!


Notty  Soryy to hear your news, take it easy


Maggie
xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

*Notty *


----------



## daisy-may

hey notty .... sorry to hear abotu your BFN, but dong give up hope !!!! ive been through 4 collections and transfers and ,y FET cycle resulted in dexter ....


guess we just do what we have to do ...


maggie ... enjoy yoru mum and yay to mums help !!! Mine is coming to visit on thursday for 5 days and cant wait ... help at last !!!!!!!!!!!


love to all, hubby got computer for the next few days so ill be off for a bit .... may not post but youll all be in my thoughts ...


lots love daisy xxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Notty - So very sorry to read your news.     I have also had 4 egg collections and eggs have always been good.  Wishing you very best of luck in the future.   

Maggie - It is difficult not to do any lifting with a little one.  Good luck   

Daisymay - Good news about not having to pay for scan.  Did you have 4d scan last time?  I had one and it was amazing.  Hoping to do it again this time and there are more places that do them now and so are a bit cheaper.

CLP - Many congrats on your new arrivals. 

Kuki - Hope your scan went well yesterday.   

Sabah - Hope you are OK.

Welcome Sally - Good luck for Thurs   

Alison - Wow - congrats.  You will certainly have your hands full.

Hi Sleepypenguin, Lizzy and anyone I may have missed.  Love to all. 

All well here.  Scan yesterday to check fibroids - seems that they aren't going to cause any probs but just need to keep an eye on them.

S xx


----------



## daisy-may

hey sapphire .... we had a 4d scan with dex when i think in was 29 weeks ... it was amazing !!!!! like you say, they are more readily available and there are more places that do them so hoping to have one  for the twins !!!! 


love to all daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

dex has got croupe


----------



## sleepypenguin

Aw Daisy it is horrible isn't it DS had it when he was 4 months we spent hours sat in a steamy bathroom which did help. He ended up on steroids in the end. Hope he gets better soon.

x


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


So sorry I haven't been back on and updated recently, just been feeling a bit fed up with ttc and so been avoiding FF for a bit. Anyway, to update on us - after a couple of weeks of back and forth to EPU I opted for a surgical removal two weeks ago as out tiny embryo wasn't viable and nature didn't seem to be taking its course. V sad for us, but when I'm feeling positive, I think we are no worse off than we were a couple of months ago and we can try again soon (think it will be after Xmas now). When I'm feeling less positive I feel really cheated that we went through tx for nothing, only to get so close and have it taken away again. TBH, I am fed up of thinking about our fertility now as one way and another its been in our thoughts for the past 10 years and I'd like to move on. 


Wow, lots of multiples on here!! 
CLP, many congratulations to you and all your LOs! 
Alison, wow, 3 at once, what a lovely big family for you. 
Daisy-may, how's your sickness, hun?
magsandemma, hi, remember me? We were on the tri boards together with Toby and Lou. Sending you    


Kuki - sending you     


 for everyone else. Loads of positive wishes for you all, and I'm sorry if I am a bad poster in the next couple of months. 


Take care, 
Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

My news so far is 11eggs taken out on friday. 9 were mature for ICSI. 8 Fertilized. Tomorrow morning best 2 going back in. And if we have good enough to freeze we shall. I really hope we get 2 at least and it is 4 I will be over the moon. But we might have none. So I am not putting my hopes up. I am not putting my hopes up this time at all. Cos last time it almost broke me with double BFN..

KG, I know what you are saying. I do feel the same. And not easy to live with this awful disiese.. but yes we have to draw a line when it is affecting us so much. Not fair on our little and big darlings. I have decided which ever way this is my last trial. I had enough with it all. 
It has been 1 year 1 month I lost my second baby from 2nd treatment. So I know when you say when you were so close and its taken away from you. Bloody sucks.. But we are so very lucky cos we have at least one little darling.. I used to get so ****** off with people who used to say that to me but now I do now. After all these awful treatments over 40k later.. Here I am so tired and fed up with it all. We have not had any hols for 4 years cos we wanted to have children. We have not moved cos money had to go to treatments. We have stop living full stop. But enough is enough. Next year I will live for my little family. At least I have got one. I have friends they have none.. So we are very very lukcy people.      and   

Rest of you dear friends, 
How are we all? What's been happening?

Tomorrow I have acu at 8.30. Than 9.30 transfer. Will relax and do my cds.. Come home and enjoy my darling daughter with my dear mum. DH is back to UK today. So we are a bit down.. But a littel more relaxed.. We are going to miss him but it is so much harder to have him here with us I must say. 

Love and luck to you all. Try to be happy!! Thinking of you all. Kukixx


----------



## Spanner

Hi guys

Wondered if I could join this thread please    Just read someones ickle boy has croupe how strange been up a & e today with mine and he has croupe!!

Anyway we and my hb have just TTC naturally after conceiving our 1st by ISCI is there anyone else in this situation? I have found a lub in Boots called Concieve plus don't know if anyone here has tried it but it's meant to help with mens speam reaching the egg!! haven;t used it yet next cycle though. 

Look forward to talking to you guys.

Thanks

S xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

*Spanner* Welcome Yep we are in the same TTC au natural for a year and then back for ICSI, however I am a bit impatient and have told DH I want go again in August/September. Would be interested to find out more about teh gel.

*Kuki* Yey that looks like great numbers (I would be happy with that anyway) Good luck for next 2 weeks.
*KG  I hope the next few months give you time to heal.

Love to all

x

*


----------



## Notty

Kuki- wishing you lots of luck for today and this cycle. I really hope it is the one for you. xxx

Sleepy penguin- I totally know how you feel. Sometimes I think we should have done this earlier but then I was brestfeeding so didn't want to give that up. I gave up when dd was one and then did another icsi but sadly it didn't work. We plan to try again in the new year. When are you planning to try again? xxx

Spanner- We are in between cycles but in the meantime will be ttc naturally. Will definately look into that gel. Anything is worth a shot. xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

KG - Big         

Kuki - Lots of luck - hope everything goes well today.                     

Hi and    to all

S xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

*Notty *I am still bfand not sure when I will stop but hope to give ICSI a bash next Aug/Sept I need to lose a load of weight before hand as well*. *

x


----------



## LizzyM

Hi ya everyone!

Can i join you properly please


----------



## sabah m

Kuki-that is an amazing fertilisation rate, well done, you will be reunited with your precious cargo in the morning, time to celebrate, keep positive xxxx     for you sweety!

Daisy- you're not having an easy time are you sweety     I don't know much about croupe but really hope  Dex gets better really quickly.  

Spanner, hope your LO recovers quickly too

Hi to everyone else, and Lizzy of course you can join!


----------



## LizzyM

Thank you Sabah m! How are you doing?


----------



## sabah m

I'm ok, supposed to be dietting to lose at least a stone before final FET in march/april but I can't get organised for love nor money (although I have no money left!).  After a day's working, came home, fed the monster child (sorry but anyone with an 18 month old will understand), wrestled with him at bedtime, made a meatloaf for him for tomorrow, portionned and froze meals I made for him over the weekend, before tidying  up yet again just in case we have a viewing tomorrow as flat for sale.  DH away again....sorry but you did ask    Feeling much much better about BFN last month, still feel there is hope.

What's going on for you?


----------



## Tillypops

Just to warn you ladies that Liz(zy) can be a bit of a trouble-maker!!!     I've got my eye on you Liz(zy)!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining,

Sabah, lovely to hear from you. Thank you for your kind words. Lets wait and see..
You have enough time to get rid of that stone. And have your bfp on your fet!!! 

Lizzy, sure you can.. How are you doing?

Daisy, hope Dex is feeling bettter. Lara had it twice both time were mild but still horrible noise does not help. Docs always says it sounds worse then it is.. Hoping darling twins are doing well in mummy's tummy..

KG, how are you?

Hello to everyone else..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## LizzyM

Sabah    glad your still feeling positive    There is always hope!

Tilly ssshhhhhh dont scare them off   

Hi ya Kuki2010 how are things with you?

I will give you some background on me......i have a DD who is 2.5, after 19months of ttc we went for basic tests and were referred for more at a fertility clinic when we were very fortunate to have a BFP! I had a traumatic birth and didnt feel ready to try again for over a year    we have now been ttc for 13 months for our second with no joy! I am going to give it until next August before going back to the gp and    that we will be lucky enough again!
I am trying very hard not to obsess over it but its becoming very hard so i was pointed in this direction for some support!

Liz xx


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies ... back later to post but thinking of you all xxxx


daisy xx


----------



## Spanner

Hi Everyone

Thanks for everyones comments - started using gel this cycle soooo fingers crossed who knows!!

Just been reading everyones posts trying to remember peoples names. Sounds like most of you have babies around the same age...I have written to barts london for out fertility notes but haven't heard any thing yet..same old story though.

Ill log in again soon

XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
I have been trying not to test so far. But bought some more tests today and going to start testing tomorrow morning. I know it is too early. Day 9 3 day transfer. But surely there should be a faint line tomorrow if we are lucky this time. Will write to you as soon as I can.. Why do I do this to myself for once why cannot sit out till OTD.. God I am just bloody useless at this.. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

*Here it goes;*
Drunk lots of water last nite and went to sleep about 11pm after my Zita West CD. Got up at 4am bursting for a wee. And thought this is it lets do it. And in less than a min. There was a very very very faint line. On cheap boots hpt. So I am hopeful today. And very happy but courtious. With my twins day8 line was faint but day9 line was a bit better than todays got to say. but of course there were two of them there than.. I will test tomorrow morning. Hoping for a stronger line. Saturday blood test will show if hormons are heathy level. My M/c was 51 hcg. I would like it for it to be well over 110 or so.. And I think I will get another hcg test done on monday tos ee if doubling. With m/c it was doubling so nicely but I ended up m/c anyway. The worry does not stop. With line it is just a torching of journey gets even worse. 
Nevermind ladies..Not knowing if there are two or one makes it difficult to relax. If there is one in there and there is faint line on day9 I will be really happy with. Cos for singleton it is very early. But if both taken cos it seems the pains like when I had my twins. Twinges are on left and right. Makes me worry there are two but unhealthy darlings in there.. 
I can analyse this to death no problem. Sorry ladies..Another thing about my body, everybody is different. My hormons does not come quick, very slow process. Some ladies this happens so very quickly..
Over all. I am so very happy but very nervous at the same time. Roll on tomorrow's testing.. And please be a better line..
Wishing lots of luck who are testing today.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Notty

Congratulations Kuki, I'm so pleased for you. I'm sure you can't wait now till Sat for it to be confirmed. But hopefully you can relax a bit knowing that they have implanted. I will be very excited to hear your blood results on Sat. Well done for not giving up xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Great news that you have a posi result so early.  As far as I am aware it can take up with day 12 for the embryos to implant - so if you have a faint line now that is really good.  Also with this pregnancy on day 16 my bloods were 95.3 which I didn't think was great but everything as been fine so far.  Take care - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed.           

Hope everything is OK.    to all.

S xxx


----------



## LizzyM

Kuki sending lots of       your way


----------



## sabah m

Crying tears of joy for you


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning,
Today my day10 and the line came quickly and a lot stronger than yesterday. I think we did it this time. Still can not believe it. Saturday will be day 12 blood test will give an indication if there is one or two and if any of them healthy.. Can not wait..
Will carry on with testing till saturday morning. I ran out Boots own hpts. I have bought 2 one pounder testers for tomorrow and saturday. So let's see what kind of line I will get from them.
I am so very happy.. You can imagine how I feel ladies.. 
Thank you all for your messages. Sabah yours made me cry.. I know how you feel. Next year I hope it will be you writing all these. Wishing it from bottom of my heart.
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki - so happy to hear your news and keeping fingers crossed that you get good levels on Saturday. Impossible not to worry, I know, but try not to overanalyse, you'll just drive yourself mad!
Take care,
Kxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - That is great news. Good luck for blood test.


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you KG how are you feeling? Any better.

Saphire thanks. I will write everyday with my testing till saturday so sorry about to go on a bit.. But makes it so much better to be able to share with you all.

The real torching will start on saturday really. With Lara it was hell to make it everyday till the birth. And I think it will be liek this with this one. I really hope we make it to birth but time will show. Still so many miles ahead.

If saturday goes well. Next week saturday I will go and see the sack and hope to see a baby in it normal size. With my m/c on my 2nd trial there were baby in the sack at the right place but was tiny. And even though it was ready for heartbeat but never had it and just before 8 weeks I lost it.. So still very early to really be happy. But I am trying to be positive and always will have my hope.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki, you've made me feel like it can happen next year, the BFNs mean nothing, it is still possible isn't it?! Finding things really hard at the moment, Noah really growing up fast, feel like baby stage is over and I want to enjoy those precious moments again so much.  I am so happy for you, praying it will be twins for you!!  I am still praying it will all keep progessing healthily    

Did you have immune tests at all, thinking shall I have these done before next go or is it a waste of money?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Hope you all are doing well.

Sabah, After my two BFNs I asked my doc about imm. testing he said it is not relevant for you he said. Now when we were going through this treatment he said now he is sure it was the liquid stoped my beautiful embies to not to implant last time cos they were almost top grades at both times. This time he had to clear it twice again. And from lst one before EC. I have stoped milk and taking omega 3 and my mum made me take any kind of salt. By transfer day 3. There were no liquied to take off. And than I really new that we had a good chance of getting pregnant. 
So no, probably not worth it. Talk to your doctor about it.. You got pregnant once and I am sure it will happen again Sabah. It will. And you are still young.. You still have plenty time.. 
But most important thing my Acu doc said that your body will except babies when you are most happy and relax. Wanting it and desperation actually stops you getting pregnant. And I really believe that. He said to me you have to trick your mind to think you really dont care aboutthe result of this treatment. You are happy in yourlife as it is.. And I am sure because of this lots of people gets pregnant in their last trial cos they have already moved on and chilled about it. Sabah work on this please.. Work on it as much as you can.. Use what ever you need. Praying/meditation/ walking/reading.. What ever.. But achieve that.. Get rid of the negativeness about not able to have a child.. 
Going to happy to you too. Going to.. It is just a matter of time. That's all.. 

AFM, day 11 testing. Used 1 pounder test today. Turkish but made in germany ones. And line came straight away and really normal line. Can not still believe it we did it. All I need to know tomorrow the hormon levels are nice.. But lets see. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah,
One more improtatn thing about less mucus. Is that milk. Milk seems to gving me lots of good quality eggs but a lot of mucus. So I stoped drinking that too. You will do FET. So don't need the milk till you get pregnant so don't do dairy products at all till than.. And ask lots of questions and try to get answers before your FET.. But mentally be happy and content before you try again. Timing is important.. 
There is one my ACU doc said to me. he said; you had BFNS cos your body were still upset about your m/c.. Who knows maybe it was.. 
Love. Mxx 
Note; Enjoy your little man..


----------



## sabah m

Thanks Kuki, I still havent been for follow up appointment at clinic after last BFN so have not asked about any reasons they think it didn't work, didn't want to know for so long....I know what you're saying about not being desperate but struggling with that, probably means I need to wait more time...had another viewing today, I think if flat sells it will be a sign God is giving for getting back on track with plans for next go!  Hope blood test gives results you expected xxx

Hi to everyone else, Daisy, is sickness reducing?

Sapphire, how is the pregnancy progressing?

KG how are you xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

My news ladies. HCG is 319. Doc things twins! I am sooooo happy. Monday I have to retest to see if it is going to double. Friday morning I will go and see the sacks and if there are any babies inside. I cannot wait for that. Sooo worried my old body won't able to handle it but all I can do my best and hope that we are going to be okay..

I can not believe I am actually writing all these down.. Still in total shock..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

flying by, BIG love to you all girlies ...         


Kuki .... fab news on the HCG and your scan soon .... think about you everyday so thought id send you a big   


Sabah .... big hugs to you and noah    will be back tomorrow for some more personals ...


dont know what id do without you lot,   


daisy xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisymay,
Thank you hon . How are you? How is all little darlings in and out?

I can not really believe it. I want to see them than I will believe its all happening to me.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

wow Kuki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good mornning ladies,

Last nite. My right site pains gone.. Just stopped. So now I am worried we have lost one already. I know it is stupid to think like this but can not help it. It was such a worry with Lara that we were goign to lose her too. And probably this will be very similiar.. Left pains still very strong I think some thing is happening in there still..

I gave blood this morning but will get the result at 5pm turkisht ime. So will be all day waiting for that so annoying. I went to local clinic not Amerikan Hospital. I did not have the energy to gothere. I could have taken the result in an hr. So annoying.. But now it has done.. Just have to wait. The result should be aroudn 640 for 2 healthy pregnancy.. 

Friday will clear everyting really. To see on or two and how healhty. they are but too early for heartbeat of course. Well if we are lucky enough it will be hell next 8 months.. 

Still very excited but more worried today. Nothingn ever straight forward.

Hoping you are inside and warm.. Have a nice week everyone. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Kuki it is such a rollercoaster good luck for today think positive and STOP ANALYSILING EVERYTHING I know easier said than done   .


----------



## Kuki2010

Sleepypenguin, trying.. so very hard.. KUkixx


----------



## LizzyM

Congratulations Kuki and good luck


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Blood test came as 828. Now I am going to relax a bit. Doc says great levels. We won't know if there is one or two till friday scan. But at least what ever I have is a healthy little kukitoess..
One or two I will be greatful what ever..
So excited.. 4 more sleeps to see them or it.. 
Can not believe it still this is actually happening to me.. 
Wishing you every single one of you to happen this again and again..
Love KUkixx


----------



## sabah m

wow Kuki, amazing levels!!!!!      this means a great healthy pregnancy will follow, you must be absolutely over the moon!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah, yes today I am abit relaxed adn so very happy. I think we did it.. The rest it is up to nature! Will see how it goes. 
All that heartache was worth it and once I have them in my arms.. Will be well worth it. Wishing it will be you next.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wow, congratulations Kuki! My levels were only 490.8 at the same point! So looks fab for twins to me! 

CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

Cutelittlepumpkin,
So want to have twins but there are so many horror stories about twins going wrong. I am very worried.
My day 12th was 319. Day 14th 828. Was your result for day 14?
How is life with 2 more darlings? Must be hectic and of course wonderful. Once I know I am lucky enough to have twins I will ask lots of questions if you dont mind.. Will need to get all the advice I can get.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki - your news has given me a big smile! It's so hard not to worry especially when you have had previous losses (I don't think I really appreciated that until recently). When I was waiting for my first scan I got through each day by thinking, 'well, I am pregnant today'. Wishing you loads of luck for Friday.

Afm, all well here, coping surprisingly well with my miscarriage, but to be honest, although devastating, it is not even the worst thing that has happened this year. Tomorrow is the first anniversary of losing my mum so suddenly and I miss her every day. Btw, ladies who have also had a m/c how long did it take for your cycle to return to normal? I thought AF should have turned up by now, but no sign.

Love to all of you.
Kx


----------



## Notty

KG- I'm so sorry to hear about your mum. It was the 2 year ammiverary of losing my dad suddenly last month. It happened during my first tx. I have to believe he somehow helped it to work. I know when my last tx didn't work I was really upset but it is nowhere near as hard as the pain of missing dad. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, I am so very sorry about your mum.    Must be awful..    After my m/c it took 7 weeks for  Af to come back. Some ladies says it took over 3 months to arrive. It will turn up soon enough.. Bloody witch!! I hate them.. Hope you have your darlings to cuddle up today.. Love. Kukixx

Notty, sorry about your dad. It is most awful when it happesn all of a sudden.. I have lots a friend's dad who was the closest thing for me as dad in my life. 2 years ago he had hug heartattack and gone. I could not evey say good bye. Came to funurel..And was horrible..    

Is not funny we live and hold on to life like we are never going to die.. And we allknow life can be so very short. 

Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

KG said:


> Btw, ladies who have also had a m/c how long did it take for your cycle to return to normal? I thought AF should have turned up by now, but no sign.


About 3 months the first time and never the second time, induced bled to start ISCI and then AF returned to her very iregular self after the boys were born!



Kuki2010 said:


> Cutelittlepumpkin,
> So want to have twins but there are so many horror stories about twins going wrong. I am very worried.
> My day 12th was 319. Day 14th 828. Was your result for day 14?
> How is life with 2 more darlings? Must be hectic and of course wonderful. Once I know I am lucky enough to have twins I will ask lots of questions if you dont mind.. Will need to get all the advice I can get..
> Love. Kukixx


Yes that was my day 14 level with the girls! (I didn't have any bloods with the boys)

I know many sets of twins encounter problems, the girls are my third set (I MC the first set two weeks apart at 6 and 8 weeks) but I'm living proof that losing twins once dosen't mean it will happen again!  

I have a FET diary if you want to nose the link is in my signature!

CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

CLP, thank you so much.. with my DD. They were twins. And it was so horrible.. Everyday we thought we will lose her too. I really think there is two in there.. There is pains from 2 different distinctive places.. And my breasts never ever been so hard and painful ever.. 
Yes will read upu your thread. Will be good to know..
You take good care of you and your beautiful family..
Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

No problem Kuki    

Thats what FF is all about! You know where I am if you want to ask anything else!   

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Great news Kuki - good luck for your scan.   

Hope everyone else is OK.    to all.


----------



## Kuki2010

Sapphire,
Thank you. I just want to  know it/they are healthy and in the right place. Can not wait. 2 more sleeps..
Kukix


----------



## daisy-may

not long now kuki !!!!!!!!!!!


thinking of you everyday xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy May,
Thank you hon.. Last nite adn this morning had awful knife like pains. I have got so worried I thought I am losing them already. 
I cannot wait to find out if they are okay.. 
Love. kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

what time is your scan Kuki 


daisy xx


----------



## daisy-may

so hope you get the news you want today Kuki !!!!!!!


Off to see my consultant today so wont get back on till later this evening .... but am thinking of you hon 


lots love daisy xxxx


----------



## Notty

Good luck today Kuki, I will be thinking of you. I hope to hear exciting news from you later xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

We saw one healthy sack today. Good size baby in it and in the right place. Doc said he will look for other one again next friday. He said sometimes one a lot smaller than other one. 
Anyway I am so very greatful to see one darling healhty kuki measuring 4+5day today. Can not believe it. We did it.. Lets see what happens. 

Daisy may, hope you come back with good news. Your both darlings are doing well. 

I could not believe there was only one in there. The hormons are so high and I am feeling so bad with it. My breasts are gigantic and hard as rocks. Never had them like this before. And my tummy is hurting all over.. I was convinced there were two in there. 

Very happy now.. Will try to relax a bit about it all. And enjoy.. Next friday we are hoping to see hb.. 

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Well done Kuki Wishing you all the luck for the next 9 months and beyond x


----------



## daisy-may

whoo way to go Kuki !!!!!!!!!!!! they may be right and the other is just a little small .... fingers and toes crossed   


as for my appt, still no notes and no-one is taking responsibility .... also my appt was at 11.15, and i wasnt seen till 1pm ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Im not a happy bunny at the mo, have next appt on 30th dec, although not sure why as my 20 week scan is on the 6th jan         they really do not have a clue ....


cons also said to me ' One thing with having twins is you will get big and quicker'       thought she was having a laugh, like i dont already know that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aargh !!!!!!!!!! want to be at my old hospital, with my old cons, old midwife and the fantastic care of the Dorchester hospital .... may try and convince hubby to take a trip back there when im die and hope to go into labour when away ..... time to get scheming me thinks !!!!!


right got to dash, need to wake the little man up otherwise he wont go to bed at 7 later ....


Honestly Kuki, its amazing news and you are so lucky to be scanned at this early stage , love and hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congratulations Kuki! So glad that you have a healthy beany baby on board!

Regarding the other embryo, I had a scan at 6 4 with my boys at our local EPAU (due to my history) and they only found one little sac, fetal pole and HB. So I went along to my clinic scan at 7 4 expecting to just see my LO again (although I had been googling how common it was to miss a bubba at that gestation, guess I knew all along) and the sonographer said " Oh, this might be bad news . . . . . " and me and DW looked at each other and for a split second it felt like the world stood still and then she finished her sentence ". . .theres two!" 

Apparently she had told four other people that they were having twins that day and the all had been upset   hence why she broke the news the way she did!! Once I had my clothes back on and had stopped laughing, Janet, our lovely sonographer hugged us both and congratulated us (we had been having tx at the same clinic for all 7 cycles and she had been the one to confirm our second MC, so we had built up quite a relationship) As we were leaving she told me to "behave myself this time" bless her   

Oh and at 7 4 they measured only one day apart! Janet said they were probably one behind the other!
Anyway whether they find another one or not        for a healthy PG!

CLP


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Great new from your scan.  Excellent that they saw healthy sac so early and there could still be another one yet.  Good luck for next scan

Daisy - Sorry about your appointment - sounds so frustrating.

Hi everyone.


----------



## KG

Brilliant news, Kuki, I know you would have loved to see two, but it sounds as if you still could. If not, with your very high levels you know you have a v healthy bubba in there.

Ladies, thanks for your support and advice as always it's much appreciated. Getting v busy here, Ts birthday next week, and his first ever party, plus this year he really understands what Christmas is all about.  It's lovely to see it all through a LOs eyes.

Take care,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

CLP, thank you for writing all that down. Must have been hard with 4 little darlings.. But I feel so much different and so hormonal even with first pregnancy (twins-Lara) I did feel liek this. My breast are killing me. they are like rock! I can not lie on them so painful. I was convinced I had two in there. Well we soon enough find out if there are two. Now I really got used to idea of having only one.. Still very very happy.. Very greatful!!!

Daisy-may, NHS is hell I am affraid I had it awful with Lara. And in the end we had to take it all privately and spend so much money we do not have to be able to bring her to this life in safe and at great health.. Our hospital is Watford and I have to say I do not want to have any of my kids in there.. Awful.. So I understand how you feel. It is a totaly Lottery. 

KG, Lara is going to be 3 on tuesday. And I have done absolutely nothing.. Will get her a cake and I will have some of my friends boys around to celebrate but that's it.. Will do a celeb in Uk on sat 18th with family.. So that shoudl be okay. Honestly meant to do a big party but all these happening it went all out of focus.. You enjoy your party.. And yes Lara is actually asking about christmas this year. So I need to get the tree out asap we arrive to UK. Goodness going to be manic till christmas for us but we shall enjoy what every happens!!

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Good luck for scan tomorrow.


----------



## daisy-may

PMA all the way Kuki !!!!!!!!!!


We are all thinking of you today and hope your little bean (s) are growing big and strong ...


lots love, daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## Notty

Good luck today Kuki. xxx


----------



## daisy-may

Notty ... how are you ?? Any more plans to try again ...


daisy xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello friends,

Really bad day. Went to scan to see the baby agian this morning. Have been crying since 10am. The sack has not grown properly. The baby has and there is heart beat but sack has not grown enough since last week. My doc was so ****** off with it. He did not even wanted me to buy enough gel for UK. I have bought it enough now but he thinks I will m/c it.. I am deveastated.. It is never straight forward.. Was such a shock after all been so great till today.. 

Went to see another a friend doc.. And she was more positive. She says there HB so we should hope sack to catch up. Baby is measuring to date. 5+5. I watched flickering away my precious.. 

I am trying to stay positive. Going back home tomorrow nite. Can not wait. Will try to book a scan at NHS or privately but  not going to be easy.. But both docs said next week scan should tell us more.. 

What a roller coaster.. I am so tired with it all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

Oh Kuki, how worrying for you hon xxx


im with your friend doc, there is a heartbeat and the sac has every chance to catch up ...


whens your scan next week ?


Oh and wow to get a heartbeat at 5 +5 !!!!!!!!!


daisy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy may,

Lara had hb at 5+5. But sack was fine.. 

On monday will call my gp and fetal med centre to get a scan for friday. See if I can get lucky enough to get one.

So tired. We are travelling tomorrow. Can not wait to be at my home. I am sure will feel better when I am with DH and in my own home.. Have to take it one day at the time.. Lets wait and see. Time will tell.. 

Going to bed very soon. 

Will try to write on sunday from my sofa..

You take good care.. And enjoy...Don't let NHS get to you..

Love..kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

KUKI, HAVE PM'D YOU HON XXXX


----------



## KG

Kuki - I am devastated that you are having to go through this and after my recent experience I do have some idea how you must be feeling when there is nothing you can do but wait.

On the positive side , you have seen a heart beat and at a very early stage. I never got as far as a heartbeat, but still the docs didn't write off my pregnancy until week 8, which means there must be a tiny bit of hope. I know you have to prepare yourself for the worst news, but today you are pg. Try to hold onto that fact.

I will be thinking of you and wishing for good news.

Take care,
Kx


----------



## Notty

Oh Kuki I'm so sorry that you are to face such a worrying week. I hope so much that the sac catches up. I will be thinking of you   xxx


----------



## Notty

Daisy may- I'm fine thanks. I plan to start tx long protocol with my Jan AF so will prob start taking drugs in Feb. How are you and the twinnies doing? xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Kuki I am so sorry life is so cruel I really hope the others are right and the sac catches up. Hope you are back home and snuggled up with your family      for the coming days.

AFM I am back to work tomorrow been crying so much I feel so guilty about leaving DS at nursery (although I am happy with it) I keep thinking I shouldn't have had tx if I was just going to give him away to someone else to bring up. 

Love to all

x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Kuki - sorry I have not been able to get on before and have only just seen your news.  I have everything crossed that the sac grows and all is well for next scan.  Thinking of you.  Big


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies, 

Today I am going to see my doc. He has been on leave. I did not want to talk to anybody else really.. So scared of friday scan.. I hope I can be at EPU and will be good news.. Had some bad pains yesterday but none during the nite. Yesterday was busy and stressful day but today I will take it easy see how that goes..

Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## Notty

Hi Kuki,

I have been thinking about you a lot. I hope your dr can reassure you and I really hope your scan on Fri brings you good news. From what I have seen there is every chance that your sac can catch up but I know I am no expert. I will be thinking positive for you. xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Notty thank you hon... GP taxed the form to EPU. They will call me directly to arrange the scan. Now waiting for the phone call. 

I honestly believed naively this one is going to be okay.. With all the high levels of hormons etc.. How stupid I was.. You can never relax.. Anything is possibel.. With Lara it was 9 monts torcher and this will not be any different..I hope I am lucky enough to go through the torching.. 
Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

come on phone ring for kuki !!!!!       


thinking of you hon xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy may, 
Thank you for the great positive energy. They did.. Scan is booked for monday 2.15pm.. I had no horrible pains. Maybe it is going to be okay.. Got to tay positive for my darling preciuous inside.. Going to be long 4 days..
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, sending you lots of   . I know only too well how hard it is waiting from one scan to the next. Keep talking to us and we'll keep you going for the next few days. 


Kxx


----------



## daisy-may

happy to help get you through the next 4 days kuki .....


can provide an ear if needed !!!!!!!!!or anything ... just shout xxx


daisy xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning my dear friends,

You are such a darlings.. Thank you for listening to my rubbish.. I shall keep on doing your head in till the scan..

Well this morning went to Lara's nursery. They have not written to us about her days.. The lady seems to be so lay back. I really like her. She is lovely but a bit different when it comes to organisting things.. ME the CRAZY Planner.. Well we walked there it took us 30mins with Lara's little steps.. She did not want to leave so it is great sign again. Resuring for me.. I am more scared than her to be honest. We gave our Christmas Card and little box of turkish delight we brought for them from Istanbul. They all loved it. I was allowed to choose the dates. We went for tue/wed/thurs.. I thought it will be good to have 3 days on and 4 days off almost like school.. I hope I won't regret it.. But it is nice to have monday and friday off.. God i will be such a shock when I get back to work.. A huge shock for me mostly.. 

Last nite I had weird pains. Not horrible knifey ones.. I am hoping they are good ones that baby is growing nicely.. I don't know.. I am trying to stay positive. At the same time trying to not to put my hopes up but a bit too late for that I think.. 

Today we are wrapping presents to be send out. And writing cards to send out. So mega busy. You should see the flat.. It is a bomb site. But don't care.. 

My sister will come tomorrow after work. She will clean the place for me on saturday. So it should be okay. She is back with her girlfriend and she is coming later tomorrow nite too. She is from Thyland and she is a killer cook. Really looking forward to a great meals over the weekend. One thing I have to achieve over the weekend is some christmas presents but don't want to drive to anywhere.. Dont' want to strain the tummy.. And don't want to walk around like mad chicken either so not sure where to go and what to get. I think it will be simple things like wine and chocolate to every one. And a list for Tom to get some things on late nite shopping.. 

Love to you all.. And very greatful for all of you are here for me.. 

Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Kuki - Keeping everything crossed for you.  Good luck for Mon


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Sapphire... Got to say spend last hr surfing the net and achieved absolute nothing.. Got to get on. So lazy these days..

How are you feeling?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

I am OK except for a cold I don't seem to be able to shift - thanks for asking    Don't worry about achieving nothing - you take it easy and look after yourself.    xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sapphire, you poor thing.. at least it is just he cold. Try your hardest to rest up.. It is snowing in here.. It seems it is settling in nicely.. 

Daisymay, how are you hon? How is Dex and darlings?

I have done so much since last nite. Did all my presents to be send out to EU and UK.. And Cards to post too. The rest will get done in during next week after my monday scan..Tomorrow I will send all of these. And come home to tidy the place a bit before my visitors arrive.. 

Feeling good about it all. LAst nite had quiet a bit pain but nothing during the day.. I hope it is all okay in there.. Staying positive for my darling inside..

It is only me and Lara tonight. We are having fish fingers.. I love them.. Tom is on his christmas due.. I am hoping he will make it home in this awful weather.. 

Hope you are all okay, home, safe and warm.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

Hey Kuki !!!!!!!


The snows not hit us yet but im sure it will  .... was just getting used to being able to walk on the pavements without going over on my   ..


We are ok, hit by the tiredness big time but hubby has now finished work so ive got another pair of hands .... have got dex into a nursery in jan for one day per week so at least ill have some respite ....


Babies are moving lots now so am so happy ...


ooh, gotta dash, dinner here !!!!!!!!


daisy xxxxx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki     lets h  ope your next post will be a miraculous one xxxx


----------



## KG

Hi all, wondered how you were all doing with the snow! Our road is like an ice rink, not sure we'll be going anywhere for a few days-supposed to be visiting relatives at Xmas but not convinced, looking at the forecast we will be able to. Getting stuck on the motorway with T in the car is my worst nightmare, at the mo -would prefer to be stuck at home with cheese on toast for Xmas dinner!

Kuki -loads of luck for tomorrow, hope the weather doesn't stop you getting to your scan, I heard it's quite bad up there. Will be thinking of you.

Kxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darlings,

My scan is cancelled. I am so ****** off. My lovely Tom manage to drive to Slough from Radlett in our tiny fiesta.. But a doctor could not make it to Hospital. In Watford is actually okay. Rds are clear.. 

I have called everywhere now I manage to get one for friday privately a place I never been but Tom is off and will take me before we go off to Parents.. 

Everybody is asking if I have tested lately. And I have not. And don't have any at home. Need to go and get some.. Not sure If I should bother? Dont' want to waste the money....

Another 4 days to wait.. Absolutely nightmare..

Kukixx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin




----------



## daisy-may

Ooh Kuki    sorry to hear your scan was cancelled but am glad you have found somewhere to scan you at the end of the week .... Pesky weather !!!!!!! I guess by then peanut will be considerably bigger so easier to see ....


perhaps is an idea to re-test ( if you can get out to get some tests ) at least youll know there is HCG in your system ...


The snow is still comming down here and fast .... had 40 cm of snow up till yestreday and its coming down now ...


Dex lives the snow, managed to get him a sledge and hes so happy in it ... even wanted to eat his breakfast sat in it this morning .... Its great hubby is not working as im shattered and have no energy again!!!! So hes taken dex out in the snow for a romp around and a spell in his sledge . Finally wrote the christmas cards but now need stamps and they have to be in the post today ( although they prob wont arrive will after christmas coz of the weather )  


Still have to get out to get hubby a christmas prezzie and i have no ideas what so ever .... there is nothing int he local town so have to brave it on the train to cardiff tomorrow ( if the snows stopped ) ..


Any ideas for him ?? Hes not an aftershave kind of guy, hobbies are stuff like mountain biking and extreme sports stuff .... and hes just bought himself a bottle of whisky ....


Please girlies, any thought ?//


big love to you all at this special time of year and big christmas kisses to your little ones xxxx


daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy, 
I have seen a table calender. Desktop calender even I should call it. Boot at 8 pounds. And it holds 12 pics. You fill it up with you/dex and eventually twins pics for your hubby? I really loved it.. I am going to get it for myself after xmas cos I do't have the time or will to go and get the pics developed for it. 

My EPU has rebooked for tomorrow. Scan is at 11.10. Tom will take me.. He is taking the morning off. They are not very busy at the office.. I won't cancel the private one till after the scan.. I don't trust them.. I am sure come tomorrow they will call and cancel again.. 

Love.. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, so sorry you didn't get your scan today, but good news that you do not have too much longer to wait. As for testing again, I'm certainly no expert, but I would imagine you would continue to get a bfp whilst you are still carrying your LO. Wishing you only good news for tomorrow.

Well, we are completely snowed in - too deep even for T to go out and play today and we are all stir crazy. Dh is going to try and get to work tomorrow, as the main roads will be pretty clear,once he has slid down the hill to get out of the village. T prob won't go to nursery though as don't want to risk the icy roads with him if we don't have to! Good job I had almost finished Xmas shopping, just one pressie short for dh, but can't see it clearing enough to get my little car out (there's a snow drift in front of it at the mo).

Better go, off out tonight - we were supposed to be going into town but at least we can make it to the village pub!

Take care everyone.
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear friends,
My doc was right. Wish I could say he has got it wrong this time. Baby has not grown. Only 3.6mm for 7+5. And hb is 60pm. Consultant said it should be 160pm. He said I will m/c it once the hb has stop.. He said it will be before end of jan. 
Can not tell you how I feel. I am sure you all know.. I went histerics at EPU. Poor Tom.. And now I am numb.. 
I have not had any coffee for more than 3 months. Just having one now.. 
It does not matter what I do.. I can not have my darling.. 
We will try our frozen ones in summer when nursery closes. 
World is testing me how much I can take.. Unfortunately I can take a lot!!!!!!
Love to you all.. Take good care of you and your little darlings..
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki

My heart breaks for you, I am so so sorry my darling      Was really praying for a miracle for you all, life is so cruel. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KG

Kuki, I have no words. There's no fairness to this and my heart breaks that you are going through this. You know I'm thinking of you, sweetheart.

Kxx


----------



## daisy-may

Have PM'd you kuki xx


----------



## KG

Just popped on to wish you and your LOs best wishes for the festive season and may all our dreams come true next year.

Kuki, I will be saving a special thought for you this Christmas, take care of yourself.

Kx


----------



## Notty

Kuki-My heart is breaking for you, I am just so so sorry. Take care and get lots of cuddles from Lara. xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Oh Kuki - I am so very sorry.        Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,

Thank you all for your kind words.. What can we do... Keep on fighting till we ran out money and energy..

Wishing you all a great christmas and a NEW Year that will bring our babies.

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Ah Kuki stay strong,  I do keep wondering what will be happening this time next year but then come back to the present and realise how lucky we are to be having our first family christmas.

Hope everyone has a good one.

xx


----------



## sabah m

well said sleepy, all of us can at least enjoy the pleasure of hunting for peculiar requests and , hiding them around the house and tip toeing in the middle of the night to eat up the mince pies...what do you do with the carrots though??

I can't believe how much I bought Noah despite thinking I will never spoil him at Christmas because I want him to know the true meaning of it....how the mighty fall!

My sister thinks she is pregnant, oh joy, but maybe it will be our year 2011 on this thread!

All the pregnant ladies...enjoy the precious moments with your growing familes this christmas xxxxxxxx   

CLP Hope you have the most magical christmas tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Sabah hun! Hope you had a fab fun filled day too!

Well Christmas Eve was in my opinion one of those days when you should have stayed in bed!!!!!!!!

The day started with one miserable teething toddler who kept biting his brother and on very unsettled newborn (possibly colicky) screaming down the house in unison! Then Nanny came to the rescue (to babysit while I went to buy DW's present) and after a mad rush into town and back (in time to BF the girls) I started to relax at Nannie's while she played with the boys and the girls slept then I went to get something from on of the shopping bags to realise that the bag with DW's CDs & DVD for the boys was missing!   So after attempting to find it by retracing my steps I came to the very disappointing conclusion that at 6pm on xmas eve I had no pressie to give DW & was missing some of the boys gifts too!     Thinking back I think it was probably stolen in sainsburys     And then to top it all off poor Thomas (DS2) had a seizure and we spent about 2 hours up on the childrens ward getting checked out, seems ok but as this is the second time it has happened it will probably be investigated! Will need to discusss it with his consultant at next appt!

However by complete contrast xmas was fab!!   Which due to the events of the night before started at 10:30am when the boys decide to surface!    LOL

And DW got up at 7am and feed the girls EBM so I could sleep and cooked me a fry up!!   

CLP


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you all for kind words. You are great... 

My m/c was expected. I had a scan when I was 7+5. And doc said 60pm hb was too low and was only 3.6mm. Far too small for his dates. He said I will m/c in coming weeks. It happened a lot quicker. I have to say it cought me ungarded.. 
On boxing day when I started to bleed. I had to get anti D injection cos I am RH Negative. In Europe you have the injection does not matter which week in your pregnancy or any m/c. They used to inject ladies under 12weeks. I know this cos I had it twice. Well anyway I did talk to a doctor in the end on boxing day and he did agree to get rid of the small risk by getting Anti-D injection. I am greatful to him. He was wonderful. Weird enough he could understand me cos he was aware of IVF and my concerns and a big plus he was foreign. He knew about European practices.. 
My this m/c is very very heavy.. So now I am so happy that I actually had the Anti-D. 
Now we are back home. No heater or hot water. It all packed up before went to parents. But we are coping. 

Just wanted to come here and; Wishing you all a Great New Year.. Hoping it will bring all those beautiful healthy darlings we all wish for.. 
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

You are sounding very strong xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Just came to wish you a great year!.. Hoping for all of us to have those healthy darlings in our arms in 2011.

Love to you all! 

Thank you for your frienship and support in 2010..

Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

big love to all you beautiful ladies and little ones ...


May 2011 bring you ALL everything you have ever dreamed of .... never give up on your dreams as one day they will happen, just a question of time ....


Am always here girlies ...


Much love and luck in 2011, hugs and squeezes daisy and dex xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Happy New Year everyone as others have said

2011 IS OUR YEAR

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
How is new year going?
Now I am sort of getting used to idea of fighting another year to have my family complete. Madness. But not ready to give up so here we go again..
Tomorrow Lara starts nursery and I am terrified.. Will write tomorrow afternoon when she has her afternoon nap..
Love and lots of luck to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies  -  can I join you? 
I am a year into TTC number 2 and have just been to docs to start referral to NHS clinic, last time we went private as had the money to spare (sort of!) but this time not the case so its in the hands of the NHS god help me!!!
just looking for some support really as finding things all a bit rough..

Lou
x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Welcome *Lou* sorry you need to join us  I will be interested to hear how you get on with the NHS, I want DH to get a sperm test done as he has been off booze for a while but not sure if we can on the NHS as we have a child through ICSI.

*Kuki* Lara will be fine, I was in such a state before LO went last month but he loves it now and it is just like a playgroup, what are you going to do while she is there?

*Daisy May* can't believe you are 20 weeks already.

I got tearfull in Mothercare today, all the bumps around, that was me this time last year  .

Love to all

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Sleepypenguen,
I don't want to see anybody pregnant.. Specially what happened.. I hate these feelings.. I am naturally very loving and kind person. And this fight is turning to a total b**ch.. 
I have been so horrible to my dh.. So horrible.. I am just blaming him for going through all these.. If his sperms were okay we would get pregnant normal way intead of this hell way..
We have to keep on trying till we have them.. Till we can say this is it.. 
I am going to wait til summer and do FET. And tyr fresh one in UK over the winter time.. 
If still does not work.. We will try to remortgage to have more treatments.. I know madness.. Yes total madness. 
But I know we are going to have more kids.. We have to just keep at it.. 

How is everybody doing?

Lara had a first day at the nursery.. And no crying happened.. She was good as gold apperantly.. I stressed about it so much.. So glad she is coping with it nicely.. See how tomorrow goes. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Loopy~so your sayin even tho youve got lo youre allowed tx on nhs free? Or am i gettin it wrong


----------



## daisy-may

morning girls ...


hope you all had an Ok christmas despite everything .....


im going to back off this thread if you dont mind .... there are so many of you struggling with others being pregnant and i dont want to rub your face in it ... you have all got me through treatment and as of today have hit the big 20 week mark ....


Ill always read abotu you and i may post every now and then ... 


I too know how hard it is and when i joined this thread i too hated hearing of others getting their dreams and babies.


So ill love you and leave you ( please please please remeber im here if you need anything ) and i promise to read all abotu you and promise me you will never give up on your dreams .... they really WILL come true ...


Much love to you all, daisy xxxxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Loopy loo,

It maybe worth talking to your local PCT, as my IVF clinic wouldn't fund if we already had a child.  I know this is the case for alot of places and your DR wouldn't know this, he would just refer you. You can then perhaps look at better private clinics.

Good luck.

x


----------



## sabah m

Hi Daisy

Really sorry you have felt you need to leave this thread, personally I have felt like it was a victory when someone else on here got pregnant especially as everyone has also had multiple BFNs too.  Will keep an eye on your progress.  Hadn't realised you were 20 weeks either, amazing    Hope you have your energy and good health back    Hope Dex is ok too xxxx

Kuki      you know from previous times it gets better with time passing,  of course it stings when someone who does not have fertility issues just goes and gets pregnant while we have to go through all this....of course you feel the need to blame someone, the worst part of this whole thing is the lack of control we have, despite times we have been told our bodies have responded like textbook we get BFNs...its easier to blame someone else...be kind to DH too, its amazing he is still willing to continue spending the money and going through the demeaning processes IVF requires.  And if he's willing to remortgage...you have a good man there.  Great news about Lara and nursery, weight off your mind.  Noah starts 2 days a week in may...what are you doing with your free time?

AFM I am doing really well, apart from non-existent diet    Have really made an effort to spend quality time with Noah over christmas holidays.  Spoilt him rotten with presents!  I love him so much      Planning FET at easter time with final 2 frosties...and know this will be the last time.  DH is 51 in June, I don't want to add to his awkwardness already of being an older parent.  Flat hasn't sold, will now take it off market and see what happens in a few months.

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Darling friends,

Daisy, 
Don't be silly.. you don't have to leave.. You give us hope.. Please come back and talks to us.. We love to hear how it is all going with scans and rest of you.. 

Sabah,
Thank you. I will try to be nice to DH.. He feels so bad about this all.. He just does not show it. Weldone you for doing okay.. Don't worry about flat is not selling. It is just the bad timing. And you are so right.. We have to draw a line into all these.. We cannot keep on going and spending the little money we have on txing.. We have to think of our darlings already here.. Wishing you your FET will give you joy.. Enjoy Noah!!! Can not believe Lara start learning letters and acting like a little girl instead my tiny baby.. 

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Ahh Daisy you made me cry with your lovely words keep us posted.

x


----------



## Tillypops

Daisy - I am butting in here, so apologies, but from what I have read from the other lovely ladies I think you should stick around.  I haven't noticed anybody being upset with your pregnancy.

*slopes off and wonders if anyone noticed*

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

i know tillypops .... i think the world of these lovely ladies i wouldnt ever want to make then feel un-easy thats all 

LOVE YA GIRLIES xxxxx


----------



## Tillypops

I think their responses have said it all Daisy!!  They love you as much as you love them.............so stick around!

xxxxxx


----------



## dakota

Hi ladies,

I'm jumping with both feet   

Have been ttc no.2 since April. We are trying naturally for 12 months before having clomid again. I reconise a few names   

Loopy Loo, have just replied on your thread    As far as i know there is no pct that will fund tx if you already have a child (but i could be wrong) you would be entitled to basic tests on the nhs including SA's, scans, bloods etc. If its clomid i think it varies from pct's so worth asking

Nikki xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-may,
Please come and talk to us. We love to hear how you all are doing.. You don't make us feel uneasy.. Not at all.. I have to talk personally.. It is lovely to hear your happy news.. And all the great things we are figthing to get too.. 
How the scan went? It is today no?
Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Ladies,

Feel bleurgh today as started taking metformin again after little break at Xmas and it's making me feel sick!

Dakota- thanks for your reply on other thread, before all the cuts we would have been able to have clomid and possible IUI at the local hospital but no IVF as already have DD but now all the cuts have happened nit so sure. However someone I know has 2 kids from previous relationship and trying to have baby with new husband and she is having clomid and tracking scans etc.. So hopefully we may get clomid again, don't expect IVF and not sure I would want to do that yet.... 

Anyway on my phone as laptop riddled with viruises so will come back later, hope all you ladies are well xxx


----------



## daisy-may

hey ladies ... we got     !!!!!!!!!! Dex is gonna have 2 little sisters !!!!!!!!!!


both measured spot on date wise and sonographers were very happy ....


Whoo !!!!!! Off to my mums tomorrow for a few days r and r back soon ...


daisy xxxx


----------



## dakota

Congratulations Daisy     Wonderful news


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Daisy,

This is a wonderful news!!! you will love your daughters.. Best thing ever.. And Dex will love them!.. 

I am having a really bad day.. And you made my day better..

Please stay with us and like today. Make our day better.. 

Love to you five.. Kukixxxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello !

laptop all cleaned up (for now) so am abe to type more than 2 lines!

Daisy- although i am new to this board just wanted to say congratulations on your happy news!

Still waiting for AF to show up so I can have my blood tests done - why when you want it to appear it doesnt??!!
Have started being blunt with people who are asking about number 2 cue uncomftable silence at the normal playschool gossip this morning - ha ha!!!

hope everyone is ok ....

Lou
x


----------



## sabah m

Congratulations Daisy, how lovely to now tip the gender balance in your favour in your home!!  And they are gonna have a lovely big brother with friends they will fancy!!

Lou-your post made me laugh, ha ha to the uncomfortable silence.....my sister also having trouble conceiving no 2 (got pregnant first time very quickly) and some random customer in the shop she works in started asking personal questions....she played having a nervous breakdown....taught him to be nosey!!

Kuku-tell us what is going on, why was it a bad day yesterday....t  alk to us about it on here, its for sharing bad times as well as good times


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah,
Thursday got up so fed up with it all. Needed to get away a place I can cry my guts out.. But of course did not happen. Come 6pm I started drinking and crying at the kitchen without showing to Lara. Tom ended up coming home late.. By the time he was home I was uncontrolable.. It had to all come out.. Tom try to take care of Lara I could have good cry.. Ended up drinking almost a bottle of wine. I get drunk with 2 glasses normally.. And I had good 5hrs cry.. Felt like death!! And went to bed.. 
Yesterday got up with a huge hangover but felts so much better.. Today again a bit miserable.. I am trying to get rid of it.. But not going the b**stard thing.. 
This friday I am going to a friend of mine.. I might to another getting drunk and crying session.. That might do the trick.. 
Got to snap out of it.. But find it so difficult to do it.. 

Like your sister's story.. That teach him.. not to be in the future..

How are you doing? 

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Oh honey I am so so sorry it has ended like this....I guess crying it out is the only way....stop feeling you have to snap out of it, one day you just will, you will wake up and some time into the day will realise you did not have the ache first thing as you did every other day but that day will take some time to come.  Its good to have friends to have who you can cry with, I did some drinking too!  It was hard as I was also pushing Noah away like it was adding to my loss seeing him, who I desperately wanted a sibling for....but even writing this now is not upsetting me....I am really ok now.  I feel like while I am feeling ok maybe I should decide against having FET so I am in control over not having another baby rather than getting a final negative, but I know I will always think what if? if I don't use my last chance.  

if I don't start my diet (need to lose at least 2 stone now!) in the next 2 weeks I guess this is another sign that I am delaying getting back on the rollercoaster of IVF.  Life is ok right now and scared to upset it and have to spend another 5/6 months getting back to old self.


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Sabah,
So glad you are feeling good. Really okay! Yes don't upset things yet.. Enjoy a little bit more.. You will know when you are ready.
I am feeling a bit better. I think.. Not so sure.. I cannot decide shall I do the FET in April Easter hols or summer hols.. Tom says I should try it over Easter and if does not work we could try again over summer. But I am not sure if I will be ready or strong enought to do it.. 
Same here I have one stone to lose.. But I want to lose it and I don't want them to come back straight back on.. 
I need to start doing yoga and maybe some reflexology but money is so tight.. 
I was supposed to start the diet today but not going to happen. Just not feeling strong enough to do it..
Monday morning has not started that well hopefully it will get better as the days go bye..
Lara will be at the nursery so I can work on my tasks than.. 
I have my CIMA log book to complete and send off so I can get the letters after my name.. And I have to apply for my bro's indefinite visa.. And well this is a gigantic task to achieve.. And has to be send off at the end of March. I thought I do this and have myself nice 3 months to enjoy get happy and tyr FET in July..And nice hols with Lara and Mum by the sea.. 
And I wanted to have a big 41 birthday party this year.. Where I can dance and drink!!! 
I am putting off.. I know but so sick of living for treatments.. 
Hope you all have a great week. 
Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, happy new year to you all! I've got a bit of catching up to do as I've been reading but not posting...


Loopy Loo - hi! and welcome! Good luck with the NHS. This time around I got all my blood tests & HSG, plus dh's tests done on the NHS, plus initial appt with the specialist, then they moved us across to the private side of the clinic when they established that we could go ahead with IUI treatment. 


Daisy-may - congratulations on your two little girls, fantastic news. Please don't feel you need to leave us - you know what we are all going through, so your support is lovely. Plus your pregnancy shows us that there is often a happy ending! 


It's funny, pregnancies of others on FF, and some of my friends make me happy (I have been to visit both of my oldest friends over Xmas who both have new babies) but with others it makes me sad. The last of my NCT group (apart from me) has just announced her second pregnancy, so they will all have two LOs soon, and I imagine there will be a lot of baby talk when we meet up. I find this v hard, I think because we all met when we were pg together the first time. 


Dakota, hi, I remember you from the trimester boards when we were both doing this the first time around.


Kuki -    to you. Why not put your decision on FET on hold until you feel ready to cope with it? I thought I wanted to go ahead with IUI again as soon as I could but I put it off for another month, as I was relaxing and enjoying not thinking about ttc. You are hurting at the moment, but gradually things will get easier, don't try to force it, but just take each day as it comes. 


Sabah, I know what you mean about thinking 'what if...'. It's one of the main reasons for me keeping going with tx, I don't want to look back and think that I gave up because we had one set back - I need to see this though until I end it out of my choice if we aren't lucky. However, the last few months of not having to think about it all have been great and tbh, it makes my heart sink thinking about starting all over again.


Having said that, I phoned the clinic yesterday, and we should be ok to go ahead again next cycle with IUI, so in about 3 weeks. But the end is in sight - 2 or 3 more IUIs this year, then no more, one way or the other. I am ready to move on if we aren't lucky as I am fed up of planning everything around will we or won't we be a family of 4. I'm sure it will be a hard decision when the time comes, but I can't do this for ever. 


Take care, everyone, 
Kxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Ladies,

NG - Thanks for welcome,god knows whats going to happen with NHS already having sinking feeling....

Kuki - hope you feel a bit brighter, cant imagine how you feel and its times like this when I dont feel like I qualify to write on these boards having not gone through IVF/ICSI etc.. but sending you love x

Hi to everyone else x

Had sh1ttest day yesterday and still feel wiped out from it today. Went to doctors again as was on day 42 and AF still had not shown up and I am waiting to get bloods done,She said I would just have to wait as the blood tests needed to be my hormone levels and a bleed not brought on by drugs. She also said again that we may not get any treatment on NHS because of all the cuts so that depressed me. Then realised DH's GP had given him wrong sheet and he needed to make appointmment for his test not just show up like his form said  so rang the number and the earliest appoinment we could get was 1st March!! So by the time we get that back and they have made thier decision it is proberly going to be about May. So today I have taken bull by horns and booked myself some Accupuncture to try and sort my cycles out and my day 21 test last month said my prog level was 1.1 - rubbish!!!

Sorry for "me" rant, I know you ladies have a lot more to deal with than me. going to dash as have to chair pre school comittee meeting tonight -really in mood for that NOT!!!!

Lou
xx


----------



## sabah m

Oh Loo, how frustrating!!!   Bad enough when you know there will be a long wait but to have an unexpected one from poor communication on their part is terrible     And don't feel you don't qualify to comment....you too have yearned for a baby so you qualify!  And we don't have more to cope with than you on any count, we are all TTC another miracle on here xxx

KG your comment about the sinking heart made me laugh, especially when the next line said you'd made an appointment    could have written it myself.  I havenot made an appointment yet but have properly started diet and informed work (I have a very supportive team) that I will be on 2ww again end march!!  really hope this year is it for us you will be pregnant with your NCT mums

Kuki-you will know when time is right again....I wanted to donate my frosties, DH stopped me making rush decisions and now I do feel ready again


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

This morning a friend of mine is buyying my med for d/r for FET. Still no AF. I am not expecting to turn up till at the end of the month. Last m/c it took 6 weeks to come. So it might get to mid feb too. But in march I will try to have the meds for not to ovulate in april so I can have FET transfers than. I have to time it to be in hols time for Lara's nursery. But if need be I can take one or two weeks off.. Lets see.. 

It makes sense to do FET in April so we can do another one in summer. And if that does not work... We might do FET if we have any from the cycle of course.. and make a decision after that.. 

This morning I have taken my first Maca pill. Any of you used this before.. I don't feel anything yet but lets see. It is suppose to balance the hormons for ladies.. For man it helps to sperm.. I bought it for Tom but found out it is good for me. So I will be using it till the d/r injection..

KG,yes like Sabah says.. You will catch up soon. I know how you feel.. We all do.. Same here.. I so had enough with whole trying to have more babies.. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle..

Lou, rant away.. We are here to listen.. Accupuncture will help.. I had it last cycle.. It really helped me to relax.

Sabah, when are you planning to have FET? In march? or April? Lets hope we both get BFPs... We got to stay hopeful.. I have to say I am not expecting much.. The best ones went in and look what happened.. Went to see my gp on monday night. He is saying the same thing as Turkish doc.. You have to keep on trying and eventually you will have a healthy baby.. Oh yes... sure.. But the heartache on the way.. And what aobut the costs.. Where are we going to find all the money.. Wishing you lots of luck.. 

Love to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki - Plan is march/april time like you....we did the same 2ww last year over easter!!!    You did well with frosties this time so lets hope you get to save money on just one more FET like me.  It would be amazing wouldn't it   And there's stroies of ladies on here with embies that you might think were poor grading and they still got pregnant, so it doesn't matter that best ones were already used.  Daisy, wasn't Dex a frostie?  Also never heard of Maca, what is it?

Found out today new colleague at work is also having IVF.  She starts her 5th tx this month still hoping for first success, felt so guilty for having what I have, look how blessed we are ladies.  

Diet day 3 so far so good, but halo feels like it needs to slip   ....need some treats!!  What BMIs are ladies on here  who are still trying (or is that too personal?)  Mine is 33!!


----------



## KG

Sabah - my bmi is about 28 at the mo (I've put on about a stone in the last year   ) I'm afraid I don't have much faith in bmi. When I was under 10st and a size 12 I was still 'officially overweight'    I'm trying to lose a few pounds, but too much Xmas choccie still hanging about. 


Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Girls,

KG, I never checked my BMI till Sabah said how much. Just did it. 22.48.. It seems on normal scale but I feel fat.. Massive tummy. Got to lose 1 stone. 6kg. And could not start the diet yet.. Will be no junc days more like instead of a strict diet..  

Sabah, Maca is the highest cultivated vegetable crop. Lepidium meynii is nutritious root grows in Peruvian Andes mountains. I found out about it in FF.. And looked up for what it is.. Was originally for Tom's sperms.. But found out it is good for ladies hormonal balance and so many other things.. so I thought I will take them too.. I am only on 500mg a day so far.. I see how this goes.. Tom will take 1000mg a day.. The guy at the health shop said 1500mg aday.. I think that's far to much.. I tell you ladies if it does anyhting different.. Well I have got drunk with one glass of wine yesterday.. So not sure if it was Maca effect.   
I need to work on my desperation to have second kid. I have to get rid of this. And bloody hell so difficult.. I was doing really well before 5th trial.. and after gettting pregnant.. All the desperation feelings came back.. Got so close yet so so far.. 
Anyway WIP.. I shall get there.. If I can be content and happy state with my life come FET day.. I shall be okay.. I have a long way to go..   
Sabah as you say.. WE are soooooo very lucky.. We have our little darlings!!!!! We are going to be okay.. One way or another.. It is going to be OKAY!..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

Sabah, yep your right dex was a frostie !!!! 


all ok today thie end but had the day from hell with dex yesterday so i was not in a good place ... better today as hes in nursery       they can deal with him. Still in PJ's and have a cuppa in hand but have cleaned the upstairs and still have downstairs to do ....


Kuki, get your body and mind back before you start tx again. There is so much pressure with tx alone so dont add anything else to the mix ...


Big hugs to you lovely ladies and back soon, daisy xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

Oh and on the BMI issue, i have a BMI of 25 ( pre preg ) which is classed as overweight .... but i am 5'' 4  weigh abotu 10 st 7lb and wear  size 10 clothes .... my BMI is so high because im an ex dancer /performer and dance teacher and have so much muscle ... on all my medical records docs and specialists have made a note to ignore my BMI as it has no relevance to me at all ...


like everything, its good for some and not for others so do take it with a little pinch of salt


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sabah - thinking about BMI makes me cold and sweaty!! Hate Hate BMI, most of the time makes no sense (like in your case Daisy) and so many doctors etc ding on and on about it! Anyway I have BMI of 28, am 5ft 5ins and weigh 12 stone. What makes me laugh that for my height i can weigh anything between 9 stone and 11 stone!!!

going for my first accupuncture session tomorrow morning so will let you know how that goes!

hope all are ok today ....

Lou
x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Sabah my BMI is 33   was 29 pre treatment have never been small and no excuses I just eat too much   . I have just done 1st week at Slimming World and lost 4lb woop woop. 

Loopy I loved accupuncture will have it next time as well, she only did 4 sessions last time as like you we have MF and she said it wouldn't achieve much for me adn didn't want to con me.

Daisy I feel really guilty getting cross with A as we are privalidged to have him but he is starting to test his boundries grrrr.

Kukki Don't really know what to say re getting your head straight, it just takes over doesn't it? 

Love to all and your little monkeys

x


----------



## sabah m

Yeah sleepy for the weight loss and to being the same BMI ( no embarrassment on my part !!).  I too started diet again this week, doing weight watchers by myself and am pleased appetite has reduced quite quickly despite my having been eating for england, ireland, france, japan etc over the last year!! 

Daisy-do you think Dex knows babies are coming and is playing up or is it just the terrible twos approaching early?  Sleepy-don't feel guilty, they really push it at times!!  DH makes me so cross at mealtimes especially when I have bothered to cook good food from him from scratch which I don't bother for me and DH, and he won't even taste it!!

Lou- hope acupuncture went well, I have never experienced it.

Kuki-how you doing?  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Sabah,
Thank you hon.. Good today.. Just getting tasks done.. We lost our heating and hot water before christmas. The **stard plumber who was suppose to fix it called me this morning and said he can not do it. He is not working anymore.. So today I manage to find sb else to come in tomorrow to look at it.. 
Feeling better in a sense my body must have done the right thing by m/c.. It must have been something wrong with it. I have to go with nature.. Hopefully nature will allow me to have the right one.. 
Motivation low but I am pushing to get things done.. Process extremly slow though.. Better done achieving nothing right..
How are you? Anything nice planned for the weekend.. 
Me and Lara are going to have hair cuts.. And a friend of mine coming for sunday roast to us.. Really looking forward to see her.. 
Wishing you all a great happy weekend.. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

kuki, have a great weekend and enjoy your roast .... yum, WANT SOME NOW !!!!!!!!!!!1


Sabah, dex has one loopy day every 2 weeks, so think it was just bad timing more than anythin. Babies get lots of kisses and cuddles i actually think he likes me pregnant !!!!


been to soft play and dex is snoozing in his room and ive a well earned cuppa .... 


have a good weekend girls xxx daisy xxx


----------



## KG

Hmmm - I thought it was just me whose little angel can turn into a little monster - seems not from what you are saying, Daisy - good job its not every day! 
T started pre-school today and positively ran in without a backwards glance to me - he should be fine as he's used to nursery, but pre-school is in our village so he gets to mix one morning a week with LOs he knows from toddler group and will go to school with. So there's me a stay-at-home mum, and staying at home on my own, minus T 2 and a half days a week. Would love to go back to work, but going to wait until we're doing no more tx. 


Kuki, Glad you are having a good day, hun. I'm sure your hormones are still all over the place, hence your desperation at the minute. I know I felt the same, then one morning just woke up and felt more 'myself' as if the hormones had got back to normal. 


Well, dh out and T asleep, would like to say collapsing on the sofa for me, but the ironing beckons...


Have lovely weekends, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all having a great weekend too.

Me and Lara had short haircuts.. I love mine.. Lara does not like hers.. But getting used to it.. I am feeling a bit fluish.. Lara had it last 3 days.. Doing okay.. I think I am getting it too. 

Well my gigantic beef has been roasting since 11am and still not ready.. My friend is running late.. So hopefully it will be ready by the time she gets here. Tom is working today.. Out in the cold but he might get home as soon as it gets dark.. 

This moring got up almost happy.. Almost..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Morning Ladies,

The sun is out here - hooray! Can't remember the last time I saw the sun!!  

Kuki - Hope your new hair cut is behaving itself, I can never get mine to do what the hairdresser does. Getting up almost happy is just a step away from Happy so you are nearly there x  

Accupunture was great, was reccomended to this guy by my best friend so knew he would be good. He is going to work on regulating my cycles and then on helping grow the follies for ovulation, also helping with my symptoms of PCOS.
Then out of the blue my GP rang and said based on my results of my blood tests (day 21 and day 2 both rubbish results) they were referring me to the hospital - YIPPPEEEE !!!!  So I have an appointment on 25 Jan, my old Consultant from the private hospital we used for DD runs the clinic so going to try and sneak on his list!
Feel like I am actually doing something now...

Take care all

Lou
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Loopy Loo,
No.. It is absolutely mad now.. But at least a bit change what it has been like.. 2011 will be full on like my mad hair.. So I am happy with that.. 
Oh geat news about hospital app. Weldone you.. One step closer to your second miracle.. Good for you.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Thanks Kuki xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Morning girls My Baby is one today I can't believe it spent yesterday thinking 'this time last year'  anyway off to open presents   .

Loopy Good luck on the 25th

Love to all

x


----------



## Tillypops

Fab day to have a Birthday!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

SP,   happy to your precious. Have a superb day with him!!! Enjoy joy joy!! Goes so quicly.. Just enjoy every single min..

I hope you all are doing well. 
I have to say I am being mega lazy.. Got to do so much but not getting anything done. Need to get my    in gear.. 

Love to you all. 

Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki - I'm with you, being v lazy too (on my own, T at nursery) We all need some 'down' time to just do nothing   


SP - awww, bless, a year goes so quickly, in fact I don't know where the last 3 have gone!


Loopy Loo - fab news about your appt, hope it all goes well. 


AFM, drugs arrived today to start IUI again next cycle (about 2 weeks) so we're off again. We were planning to do 2 cycles back to back (assuming the first doesn't work) but dh has a lot of leave to use in March, so we're leaving T with relatives and going off for a few days on our own   for the first time. Seems like a good idea now, but think I will be in bits nearer the time...


Take care everyone,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG,
Wishing you lots of luck!!! Hoping there won't be any need for second one.. 
Will be lovely.. Just enjoy. Lets hope you will be celebrating the new pregnancy...
I don't know if I can leave Lara to anyway for a more than a day.. Probably not.. Not yet.. 
Maybe she is abit older.. 5ish or so.. We co-sleep. Need to sort out that first.. And forgeting potty training.. Still not potty trained.. Wanted do it in new year but our boiler went.. Still don't have any heaters and hot water. Second plumber is trying to fix it as we speak. Think we are goiong to need a new one full stop.. Once that sort it i will try to do it for half term..
Kg, lets hope you start this year's baby trend.. 
Love. KUkixx


----------



## daisy-may

Kuki, i like your last phrase ....



Kuki2010 said:


> Kg, lets hope you start this year's baby trend..
> Love. KUkixx


Bring on the babies !!!!!!!!!!!!

Im with you girls who have been childless today .... dex been in nursery so ive wallowed in the bath, met up with a FF , picked up a double buggy, had pizza hut for lunch, have cuppa and cream cake in hand currently ....

Oh and the pots are still in the sink  hoping the fairies may come to sort them !!!!!!!!!!

Dex been a nightmare all week and hes fighting lots of viruses at the mo .... poor little man is suffering, all his glands are up and hes not eaten or drank anything for 2 days now ... but according to the nursery is very happy today .... just wish he would drink something !!!!!!!!!!!

Mums up later tonight and then we are off to leicester to see my aunt and family for the weekend.... im out sat night on a school re-union, worried ill be asleep in the corner by 9pm though !!!!!!!!

Anyway, better pack a few things, finish my cake and cuppa and then get ready for hubbys retirn from work before getting dex from nursery ...

love to you all, and will check in with you over the weekend ...

much love and luck, daisy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy-may,
Poor you.. Must be so hard for you.. Dealing with all these while carrying two darlings.. Hanging there hopefully Dex will get better and all go back to normal next week. 
Enjoy your weekend.. And try to rest as much as you can.. Enjoy your night out..
Love KUkixx


----------



## sar w

hi all
hope you don't mind me joining u all.

a bit about us we were trying for 8 years until we had our little boy by fet he is now 14 months.

i have just started to be a bit broody since my sister in-law/best friend announced see is pg.
i am so happy for them but i do get jealous haw fast they got there pg.

we said we was going to try natural way and if it works it works if not we would be happy with our little boy,but i don't think i will i so wont a little bro or sis for him. 

we do not have any frosties left and i no we can not afford the full treatment.

any way enough about us i would love to get to know u all 

lov sar xxxxx


----------



## bobo2

Hi everyone! 

Can I join this board please? 
Ds is nearly 7 months old and I am itching for another. I feel desperate. I am so greatful for him and thank my lucky stars each day... But just feel I need more children to love...
Can't afford the privately fund again and nhs wont treat me as I already have a child now. ( I would have been eligible for funding b4 but we could afford the private treatment at the time so we had ivf twice) 

Just returned from gp who will start doing bloods to check for ovulation. At least that's something... He said I may be eligible for iui. 

Thought about donating to reduce costs too. Not sure if I know enough about this, also after having all this tx in the past I still feel too emotionally attached to my eggs so may be not ready for that yet. 

Feel like I need to be in touch with others in the same boat.
We just can't afford to fund anymore treatment ourselves. Feel as though there is little hope  

X 

X


----------



## bobo2

Sar - hi! Looks like we are in the same boat a bit. :0)


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hello Bobo and Sar and welcome, being so lucky once makes us realise what we are missing out on for number 2 doesn't it?

Daisy I know Dex is a bit older than Alexander but we have been dealing with viral illness on top of viral illness and ended up in hospital last weekend. We have been told to stay away from nursery and toddler group for at least a week adn no swimming for a couple of months. We did have a strong course of antbiotics which have just finished but he is so much better having had a break from other babies for a week, it may be worth a try.

KG good luck with the cycles, and a break away sounds lovely, although leaving lo will be hard to start with.

Kuki any luck with the plumber you have been without hot water for a while now haven't you? Good luck with the potty training.

We had a lovely day yesterday took LO to the aquarium which he loved (so did we) party tomorrow so spent most of the day baking. 

xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies,

Hi to Bobo and Sar - I am fairly new to this board too and the ladies have been very welcoming x

Sleepy - Happy Birthday to your lovely little boy, I remember being very emotional at DD first birthday as I felt like I had really acheived something to get to 1 year on and a smiley happy healthy child to show for it! Saying that I have cried at every birthday since and Xmases!!  

Kuki - hope you are getting your plumber sorted  and you are ok x  

Daisy - hope you are taking it easy with those 2 darlings on board!! keep up the tea and cream cakes! x

KG - Wishing you lots of luck for upcoming IUI    Where are you thinking of oing on your mini break? I have left DD for 3 days and after the inital urrghh feeling of leaving them you will relax and enjoy it I promise !!!

Sabah - Hi to you 

AFM - not much to report, more Accupunture tomorrow. Got my notes from my old private hospital where I had treatment to have DD to take with me on tuesday to my NHS appointment they make some intresting reading!!!  

Love to all 

Lou
x


----------



## bobo2

Thank you for the welcomes! 

Sleepy - Happy birthday to ur ds! It goes too fast doesn't it? Ive cried at every milestone so far... I spent long agonising years praying and wishing for a miracle and now he is here our lives seem to be whizzing by! Proof that time flys when having fun. 

KG- good luck with iui. Do you have dates? Today a gp told me that even though not eligible for nhs funding, I may be able to have iui. I hope he's right! 

Big hello to everyone else- looking forward to chatting more and catching up with what's going on

X


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Bobo, hi and welcome! I'm starting IUI again when AF turns up, so hopefully in the next couple of weeks. I'm sure, like, everything the rules are different depending on where you are, but I wasn't entitled to IUI on the NHS because we already have ds. I did get all my tests done on NHS before moving to the private side of our clinic though. 
Fortunately IUI is so much cheaper than most of the other tx. 


Sar, hi and welcome!


Kuki, how is your boiler problem going? Can't imagine how you are managing without hot water - sounds like a nightmare!


Daisy-may - did you have a fun weekend? Hope Dex is feeling better.


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi darling friends,
Finally exactly after one month of not having any hot water and heaters. We have a new boiler. And the old tank system and buggered one is gone.. I have cuppoard which I can use now for something else.. Going to make it a little study area to store all my CIMA folders and paperwork.. Love it  
I am so happy to use some of our money to improve this place.. For once it is not going to poxy treatments..
We will get our bathroom done in FEb. Kitchen in April.. While we are in Istanbul for FET..
No AF yet.. I had funny pains for 4 days. I thought iw as on way but pains stoped and now only a few twinges in my left side.. Cos of all these stupidly I have bought two cheap boots pregnancy tests. I will do one tomorrow morning.. When will I learn? We can not get pregnant naturaly. We have been togehter for nearly 8 years and never ever happened..   

KG, I so wish we could do IUI too. But not such a luck.. Wishing lots of luck to yours..   

Sarah, how is it going?

Bobo2, hi ya.. welcome, looking forward to chatting..

Lou, I love Acu.. All depends on money situation. I might have some before my FET in Istanbul..

SP, hope  Alexander  is feeling okay..  

Daisymay, nothing left to see your darling girls again..   

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies,

Just popping by to say all went ok at hospital appointment yesterday, consultant I saw was nice. I took all my old notes from when I was trying to have DD with me so that saved a lot of time explaning etc.. my day 2 bloods had come back as well and my FSH was 4.7 and my LH was 5.7 - am I right in thinking this is ok? been so bloody long since I had all this done I have forgot   I think the higher LH level indicates the PCOS symptoms I have
Anyway he said that he felt as all my hystoroscopies have been ok in the past I can have 4 months of Clomid and HCG injections and then go back if I am not PG and he will do a dye test then. I feel ok about it as there is no reason why my tubes should suddenly become blocked, DH still has to do his SA test but again that has always been very good (super sperm he calls himself!!  ) so fingers crossed that it will continue to be good... Going to carry on having my Accupunture as it is making a real difference to how I am feeling in myself too..


Kuki - Sooooo glad you have sorted your water!! Good for you planning a few things for yourself and house - dont be so hard on yourself about buying tests after hearing about all the miracles on this site anyone can be in for a surprise!!!  

Hi to everyone else - Sabah,Sleepy,KG,Daisy,Bobo and anyone else I have missed   

Love
Lou
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Lou,
Hopefully your second miracle will come a long before you suffer too much.. Wishing you lots and lots of luck.. 
Super Sperms, that's what we need.. We might have to buy some next year.. I like that expression. And made me laugh. Thank you..
Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hello ladies

Kuki glad you finally have heating, there seems to be a magnetic lure of pregnancy tests adn we can't help but have the glimmer of hope despite the crushing disapointment afterwards   

Loopy Lou I have no idea about blood levels but everything sounds positive for you and Super sperm enjoy TTC   and hope you don't have to go back to the Dr.

KG Good luck with the IUI if there is one thing you can be sure of that is AF will mess you about   

BOBO Glad I am not the only one that cries at every little thing DS does, apparently his hair needs cutting but I can't bring myself to take him.

I am feeling a bit excited but will end up crushed no doubt, our GP has said DH can have a sperm test on the NHS and he has been off booze for several months, not that alcohol has any relevance to our MF problems, so have a glimer of hope there will be some miraculous improvment. 

DS seems to have come down with another illness he has only just gone back to nursery after last time, really not sure what to do if it carrys on like this I may have to give up work as it is not fair on him to keep getting ill so I can work, I enjoy my job but may need to work nights so there is no need for childcare. 

Anyway Love to all

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

SP,
Unfortunately Lara has been ill last a few weeks too. She gets better while she is off for 4 days.. She goes back to nursery on tuesday by thursday we are ill again. Till their body gets used to all the germs it will carry on like this I suppose.. 
How is your DS today?
Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Kuki Poor Lara it sucks doesn't it? Temp is down but he doesn't have his usual spark time will tell I suppose my main worry is some of the babies we see a lot including at nursery haven't had anything so why does DS.

Have a good evening
x


----------



## Kuki2010

SP,
It could be also also reasons. My friends told me I keep Lara far too clean. They always said we will strugle when she starts at Nursery. They were right. Lara is still ill.. Walking around with really red and sore nose.. Had awful nights.. Tomorrow she gets back to nursery. Lets see how she will cope with herself cleaning her nose.. She does not let anybody touch her nose except me.. Going to be difficult.
How is your DS? Hope a lot better.. I was told all these illness face might take about 6-8 months.. Yuck..
Love.Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Ladies,

Sleepy - Illness is everywhere!! DD has had tonsilitis over xmas and now has it again, back on anti-b's. I know what you mean about Nurseries for picking up bugs etc as my SIL has the same problem but you know you can pick stuff up going round the supermarket or park. When I took DD to docs yesterday she said that these things just go round and round... Good luck with DH's SA hope the little swimmers behave themselves!!

Kuki - Made me laugh with your friends saying you keep Lara too clean!! I HATE snotty noses so I am firmly in the permanant wiping camp! I have a friend who sterilised everything til about 18 months so each to thier own! 


Hi to everyone else x

Just waiting for AF to show up so I can start the Clomid - bet she messes me around!

Love to all

Lou
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Lou,
So exciting.. Good luck!! I think I wont' do things in april this rate.. I want to be happy state before I try.. Not quite there yet..
KUkixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Kuki

You take your time and do FET when you are ready, even though I have never done IVF I watched my best friend do 9 cycles before she had success and she always said about needing to be ready physically and emotionally before she could start.  So you listen to your head and heart and we will all be here to support you xx


----------



## sabah m

Hello everyone, sorry been MIA but had a poorly sick buba, reading simialar stories on this board. Was going loopy with lack of sleep last few weeks, but things have settled, he slept till 6am sunday night, 5am this morning, a treat! 

Spoke with clinic today who said pointless starting treatment until my BMI reduces to 30, at least a stone away!! But also thinking about dates easter time for ET, so really need to get a move on. I think with this medicated cycle they will not d/r me but use gestone injections to get my lining thick (had problems with this last two times) and so ET could be 15th April














if my two frosties survive. I had three last time, and two survived the thaw so it is possible! they were saying my blastos are good quality but this means twaddle as with last two failed cycles they were also good quality. It is in the hand of God.

Kuki-happiness and contentment will come again,  

Lou very exciting, don't know much about clomid, how does it work cycle length wise?

Ha ha sleepy, the lure of the pee stick, my period was six days late this month and even though it is impossible to get pregnant as DH had a vasectomy which is the whole sorry reasons we do IVF, I still thought about buying a pee stick!!!

Daisy, how are things?

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Sabah 

Was wondering where you had gone! All these poorly babies makes me wish summer was on it's way soon!!
Clomid did help me with my cycles last time so fingers crossed for this time round. Also responded well and always had at least 2 large follies so proberly released 2 eggs per cycle as they inject me with trigger jab just to make sure I have ovulated  

Good luck with the clinic - it really pees me off that they make so much out of weight it hardly helps with everything else you have to deal with! How was your weight when you had your successful cycle if I am not being too nosey!!! 

Anyway must do dinner before Niamh eats the table leg!! 

Lou
X


----------



## sabah m

Hey Lou

I was two and a half stone lighter with DS, (don't remember what BMI I achieved) I did weight watchers for 9 months that time (before treatment).  My weight was fine even at the time of most recent BFN but then all hell has broke loose and I have used food for comfort big style.

DH says to ignore the nurse but I think what has she got to lose, I am paying for treatment and she's being kind enough to tell me not to throw my money in the bin!  She said its not just to have better chance of success but also better health during pregnancy.  been good last two days, hope that counts!


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Sorry to hear that there are so many poorly babies around. I can't honestly say that my ds was any more ill after starting nursery than before, but I can see why they would be - there are so many LOs there and often some who, quite frankly, I think should be kept at home to stop them passing the lurgy on to others! However I do remember going through a phase where one illness just seemed to lead to another - hope they are all better soon. 


Sabah - ah, comfort food! That's why I'm a stone heavier than this time last year! Most of it put on during and after tx   


Kuki - I hope you find your way back to your happy state soon. You are very aware of your emotional state, which I always think is the best starting point. You will get there, it just takes time. 


Loopy loo - I hope clomid does the trick for you and 'super sperm'    


AFM - starting injecting again this evening. Can't say I am feeling particularly ready for it, a bit down, actually, although a couple of weeks back I was really happy and ready, I guess starting all over again is enough to make anyone miserable if you focus on the process and not the positive outcome, no one would do this if they didn't have to!


Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladeis,
I really hope so ladies.. Trying to get there slowly.. Trying hard..
KG,
Good luck!!! Come on you start our trend this year.. 

Lou, 
You carry on the trend for us..

Sabah, 
you and me will catch them up this year for sure..  

Tom and Lara went to Asda's for weekly shop and I am waiting for my reflexologist to arrive.. At least I will try to relax for an hr.. 

Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## daisy-may

hey gorgeous girlies ....


just dashing past to say the sonog got it wrong last month and dex wont be a big bro to 2 girlies ... but one girlie and one boy !!!!!!!!!


am so happy it was my perfect combination ....


hubby just home and need to share the news, back later xxxxx daisy xxxxxx


----------



## KG

Wow, Daisy, brilliant news! Hope you hadn't started buying everything pink!!
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy May, lovely news.. I have my god children. IVF Twins.. A boy and girl who are nearly 2 now.. They are the best things ever.. You made my day with your news... Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi All,

Daisy - Congrats on your blue/pink combo !!! its does not get much better than that! x

Feltl urrggghh today hope no illness is brewing... been arguing with DH too so that does not help  

love
Lou
x


----------



## bobo2

Hi ladies, 

Sorry, been reading all the posts but I still dont feel up to date! Lol

Daisy- great news! A boy and a girl! Perfection!!! 

KG- try not to feel low! Positive positive positive! I look at it as being pro active in making ur dreams come true.  When I know I've got treatment due I'm at my happiest! Chin up!! 

Sabah- I guess the nurse was being helpful.  Although I've never really understood the whole bmi index.  Why does it have an effect? 

Sorry if I'm so out of touch... Will catch up eventually!!! 

I've been temping, opk-ing and testing saliva.  It's driving me crazy... But I feel I need to do something rather than nothing while I wait and pray for more treatment.  I have convinced myself that I'll be one of the lucky ones who's falls naturally after ivf ( yeah right!! But I've got nothing to lose...)
Got day 21 ovulation blood test in a week or so... Please please say I'm ovulating!!! I've not detected it myself with my science kit of microscopes, thermometers and pee sticks!! Lol 
They have already told me I can't have any more clomid cycles as I've had 10! 

Right ladies, I'd better dash.  

Looking forward to chatting with you all some more. X 

J


----------



## bobo2

Ah Lou! I've argued with my dh too! MEN!! Lol 
Wouldn't mind so much but I'm supposed to be fertile as I've not ovulated yet ( according to my bag of tricks ) so jolly bad timing!!! Lol 

J x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Ladies,

I need all your prayers and good luck vibes,  my best friend who had 9 IVF's before sucess is 25 weeks pregnant and she has just called to say she is in hospital and 3cm dilated  
They have her on a drip trying to stop the contractions which she said are slowing down and her waters are still intact and no bleeding so we are taking things hour by hour...
I am in pieces she has had such a terible journey to get to where she is now and now this happens, going to hospital to see her tomorrow as she is an hour away from where we live as that was the nearest hospital that could deal with a possible 25 week premature birth.

Why do things like this happen??


----------



## daisy-may

Oh no ..... positive vibes heading your way                 


she is in the best place right now .... give her lots of hugs from all of us here xxxx


daisy xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Lou,
Any news from your friend? My god twins at 25 weeks my friend had stiches put in for babies to not to come.. And they manage to keepthem in till 31 weeks.. They were still tiny but perfect.. They are going to be 2 soon.. They are very behind with sitting and walking but they will catch up in a year or too.. I really hope they will keep your freind baby in as long as they can.. 
Sending lots of       to her.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## bobo2

Lou, sending lots of positive vibes ur way! My neighbour had an emergency c sec at 26 weeks last sat.  The poppet is ok at the moment. It's such a difficult time but special wishes to all the early babies.  Hats off to the Drs and nurses who help them too.  X


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your good wishes, well he could not wait my BF went into full blown labour yesterday afternoon and the tiny little man was born weighing 1lb 11 ozs. He is doing really well at the moment in SCBU and the doctors actually have said he is stronger than most 25 weekers. He is breathing on his own and a brain scan today was clear so fingers crossed he continues as he is at the moment.

AFM - Waiting for AF to show up so can start Clomid, bit nervous about starting the whole shebang again!!!

Hi to everyone hope you and your Miracles are well.

Lou
x

Ps on plus side i have lost 2 lb this weekend with all the worry!!!! x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Loopy   to your friend but at the same time she has a real fighter if he is breathing alone and scans clear that is amazing.

Daisy one of each flavour how fantastic when is your due date?

Bobo hope you made it up with DH in style   

Kuki, Sabah how are you both doing? 

KG Hope you aren't resembling a pin cushion yet.

DS couldn't have his 12 month jabs friday as they said he was too unwell, he was as he always is, they said to go back next Friday adn try again   . I did end up in tears as his illness seems never ending.

Love to all

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

SP, poor darling ds.. Lara is still ill. Can not shift this bloody cold.. Left her this morning in nursery. She was feeling so sorry for herself.. Awful.. SP, just put the jab off till when he is feeling okay..   

Loopy, such a great news.. Wonderful that baby is okay..  

Daisy, how are you today? Hope you are feeling better?  

Sabah, yes where are you? Hope all is well with you and family?  

KG, how is the treatment going?  

We are getting things done in the flat.. Taking time but hopefully come summer our place will be lovely.. It is so nice to spend some money into something else than bloody treatments..

No AF still I am waiting as it is 6 weeks yesterday... Got horrible back and tummy ache today think it will be very soon.. Can not wait so I can get my dates out and book my flight.. Although still not sure when to do it.. 

Hi Bobo.. and everyone else.. Love to you all.. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Loopy, hoping that your friend and her LO are continuing to do well, I can't imagine how hard this must be on their family. 


SP and Kuki    for your pooly LOs, hope they are feeling better soon. 


Kuki, I think it was about 7 weeks for my cycle to return, fingers crossed you get back to normal soon so you can start planning. 


AFM, IUI transfer on Friday, so only day 12 of my cycle and v quick, which has lifted my mood a lot. My nurse said it couldn't be better in terms of follicles and lining thickness, so keeping my fingers crossed. Really not in the mood for a 2ww, though (when are we ever   )


Take care, everyone, 
Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies

Been a stressful week and first chance I have had to get on! went to see my BF in hospital again on wednesday and the little man is still doing well, doctors say apart from being born at 25 weeks and all the things that entails there is nothing else wrong so its looking positive!  

AF arrived today so start the Clomid tomorrow (bit scared I might go fruit loopy like I did last time!!!) and tracking scan and injection booked for 23rd Feb...

KG - hope your transfer went well today - when will your test day be??

Sleepy - hope DS is better x  

Kuki - hope you are feeling ok and AF has shown her face. Have you a date in mind if you are thinking of booking flights?

to everyone else : Hello hope you are all well xxx  

Lou
x


----------



## KG

Good news here today - transfer wert smoothly, plenty of swimmers ( unlike last cycle) so just the dreaded 2ww now. They say test in 16 days so 26 Feb.

Have good weekends, everyone!
Kx


----------



## sabah m

Lou your post about the fighter baby made me cry, really hope he grows strong for his mummy and daddy     Exciting about your cycle staring too xxx

KG wow how exciting, please please please let this be our first BFP 2011     what you got planned for next 16 days   

Kuki hope you are doing well sweety and that Lara getting healthier

AFM....sold the flat today!!! Ten grand under asking price which isn't too bad but being stung with extortionate fees for agent £5500 which is burning my butt big style!!!  Need to find a house now, feel a little worried that its all going to coincide with plans for next cycle, nothing goes to plan does it!


----------



## KG

Sabah - next weeks plans - a christening and a meet up with my old NCT group, all of who have new second babies, apart from the one who has just announced her pregnancy! Not the best activities to distract me, I think!
Kx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Well done KG fingers crossed for you.

Sabah nothing in life ever goes to plan hope you find the right house soon.

Loopy good luck with the clomid.

All good here DS had his jabs today without a problem going to see Dr about inhalers next week as his chest is as bad as ever not that it stops him being a monkey.

Love to all

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi my lovely ladies,

Kg, oh so exciting.. Stay happy and relax.. Yes please please start that beautiful BFP trend for us..    

Sabah, weldone you.. It has been sold.. You will find your house.. You are in a better position now..This is so exciting too.. Just think new house, new life and new baby!!!    

Loopy, lots of luck...    

SP, glad that DS had his jabs and okay.. He is a bit better now?

AFM, I had my period started late thursday nite and feeling so much better.. Yupie!!! Going to be okay...Will book the flights soon.. I will take the tiles off in the bathroom in march so it can get done by Tom on the first weekend with a little help from our plumber.. Can not wait.. I have been very busy with getting things done in the flat. More shelves for our books and new carpet.. Looking so good and feels great too..

Sending you lots of love.. Kukixxxxxxx


----------



## jack2009

Hello ladies!!

I just wanted to join this thread as I do get worried how greedy/selfish I could appear on my other threads when I am totally blessed with a healthy 16mth old baby boy and so so desperate for no.2.

Just had DIUI basting this morning so testing on the 27th of Feb.


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Jack as you will see reading back we all feel so guilty wanting more but for 'normal' people it is the norm at least 2 children.   

Kuki thanks for asking about DS his chest is still bad, we are going to the doctors this week about an inhaler as he can't be on constant antibiotics. It is sounds like you are keeping yourself occupied at home time will fly and you soon be jetting off.

The weather sucks here today, it was beautiful yesterday bring on spring. 


Love to all
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Jack, good luck!!! I have to say I don't feel guilty at all about wanting more children.. I would love to have 4 but unfortunately this rate I will very lucky to have 2..  

SP poor DS.. I am so sorry he is still feeling not well..   

AFM,have booked the tickets. Going to Istanbul in March. 12th.. It is a month to go.. Can not believe it.. While I was looking for flights something inside told me to do it in March. And here we go.. Very excited.. Got so much to do till than.. Will have to just start it and action action till than..

Wishing you all good and very lucky week. 
Love.Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello All!!

Jack - Hello and welcome hope your 2ww is not driving you compleatly mad!!

Kuki - Yay!! March here we come!! so glad you are on your way... hopefully a flurry of BFP's are on thier way to us all x

Sleepy - any luck at the docs about DS??

Sabah - great news on moving etc and yes I am going to say it : New House New Baby!!! there I've said it!!!! xx

Daisy - Are are you doing?

AFM- started the clomid and mood swings are kicking in! DD going off to my mums this weekend for a couple of days on her own - going to miss her but she is so excited about going!!

Also we are off to center parcs on 7th March so got that to look forward to... nice to have some time just the 3 of us 

Lou
xx


----------



## daisy-may

morning girlies ...


Jack - Love and luck to you hon ... im proof that dreams can, do and will come true .... 26 weeks today !!! stay strong on the 2ww and we are all here to support you xxxx


kuki - 1 month and counting !!!!!! Great to hear your place is getting sorted and you are getting your head straight ... will all be worth it in the end ... heres a huge hug from me to you   


Sleepy - sorry to hear DS chest is still bad .. hoping the docs come good for you xxx


Lou - sorry to hear the mood swings are kicking in .... get as much rest as you can this weekend ... and hope the little lady has a good couple of days away xx


Sabah - Congratulations on the flat sale !!!!!! Was meaning to text you !!!!!!!!! Things are starting to come together for you and hubby now ... lots of love and luck finding somewhere else ... big love daisy xxx


As for me, now on 2nd set of antibiotics, have a chest infection and every time i cough ( which is all the time ) shooting pains run across the top of my bump causing me to wince in pain ... hoping they kick in quickly !!!!


Im still full of snot  , my body aches and hurts, my chest hurts and ive no energy at all but i wouldnt change anything for the world .... NEVER GIVE UP HOPE GIRLS...... IT CAN AND WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dex is finally on the mend although he still has a horrid cough and his glands are STILL up ( its been abotu 4 months now ) so decided to keep his doc appt this evening just to get him checked out ... hes talking all the time now and his words are so clear ( althought will be clearer when he can say an 's' sound and a 'w' sound !!!!!!  Hes currently in bed, decided he was tired and took himself off to bed, shut his door and climbed into bed and is currently snooring his little head off. Hoping to go up to our local softplay later this afternoon .....


Right back to bed for me too ... back later xxx daisy xxx


----------



## jack2009

Thanks ladies!!

Well I am truely demented I hate this part!!

Not feeling too go physically either terrible bad back, very bloated and huge discomfort around my ovaries just abit worried that I may have over stimed. 

Daisy-may its so good to see its worked out for you 1 boy and 1 girl wow couldnt have been any better!!

Its been hard finding positive threads recently lets hope there is a new trend!!


----------



## KG

Jack, I've always worried about over stinking, but after yesterday, believe me, you will know if you have. As a precaution, drink as much water as you can - about 2litres a day, and get as much rest as you can with a lively LO. If you are worried do call your clinic that's what they are there for. Welcome to the thread! I don't feel guilty about wanting another LO, but I do feel uncomfortable mentioning him on threads where others haven't had a bfp yet.

Daisy, hope you are feeling better soon.

AFM, resting up today following a day in hospital yesterday. Had to go to A&E with acute stomach pains. Never had pain like it, other than child birth! I have been diagnosed with a cyst on my ovary which has bled, so I am resting up today and drinking loads of water in case of OHSS.

Take care everyone,
Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

KG - hope u are feeling better today our bodies don't seem to ever let us have it easy do they??!! 
xxx

On my phone so will pop back later I hope xx


----------



## EdenB

Hello ladies


First post of my 3rd round of IVF...  Very blessed with twin boys aged 2, just on day 5 of a new round of treatment.


Having some interesting thoughts around the 1 emby or 2 debate (assuming we are lucky enough to get that far) as we already have twins and I'm wondering how I might cope with two more at once...


And also just wondered if anyone can remember what the old pineapple thing was with tx/2ww - was it dont eat or do eat?  As its occured to me I eat tonnes of the stuff at the mo and maybe I shouldnt be!!!   


looking forward to getting to know you all and chatting in between toddler juggling x


Eden


----------



## LuuLuu

Hi girls

Just wanted to join the thread.  I have a 1 year old and we have been ttc naturally since mid 2010.  We will carry on for another 6 months or so then try our frosties     

I too feel guilty for wanting another but my little man makes me happier than I ever imagined - he is truly amazing and I can't imagine not doing this again !!!


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Welcome  Luu Luu We are with you hun great that you have frosties to use as back up.

Eden We had SET it it worked for us we would have SET again when the time came. Re pinapple it supposedly thickens your lining but once pg you should cut back as in fast quantities it can bring on labour not sure if it is proven or one of those tales we all cling to.

KG any news?

Jack I remember that feeling every step felt my insides were wobbling    your getting through it.

Daisy I love the way Dex took himself to bed that is soooo sweet. Hope you are feeling better, it sucks when pg as there isn't really anything you can take to alleviate it. Hope you recover soon.

Loopy enjoy your weekend alone. Which centre parcs are you going to we are off to longleat in May really looking forward to it.

Kuki 12th March isn't far away how exciting.

DS now has an inhaler not sure how he will take to it time will tell. Nursery thought he had chicken pox yesterday but Dr says not so heres hoping.

Love to all

x


----------



## EdenB

Hello Sleepy Penguin


Fab name!  


Thanks for the advice re the pineapple - maybe thats why she said my lining was so good today    but will remember to stop soon!


Sorry to be so   but what is SET?  Oh got it - single embryo transfer...


I think there is some anxiety around not getting pg with just one...  I think I'm on the fence until I know how many we have etc...  quality and so on...


hmmmm Eden x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi All

Well finshed taking my clomid for this month,just on countdown to follical scan next wednesday and the trigger injection. my appointment is at 12 noon so its anyones guess how long I will be there!!! not that I am bashing the NHS!!!!

Taking my DD off to my mums in Lincolnshire tomorrow and then leaving her for a couple of days - dreading it a little bit but am going to throw myself into a bit of DIY plus going up to Luton again to see my BF in at the hospital, still cannot see her little boy as he is still in Level 1 NICU but doing ok...

Sleepy - We are going to Elveden, been there twice before and love it! We did want to try Longleat as was going to see my brother en route but they were full up!!!

KG - When is test day? am I right in thinking next friday?? 

Welcome to the new ladies - look forward to chatting with you all xx

hope everyone is all ok, I am off out tonight for friends birthday - I think we are all getting old because we are going out earlier so we can get a table and seats in the bar we are going to!!!!!

Lou
x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Loopy Loo said:


> hope everyone is all ok, I am off out tonight for friends birthday - I think we are all getting old because we are going out earlier so we can get a table and seats in the bar we are going to!!!!!


   

x


----------



## sabah m

Lou good luck for wednesday you must be so excited!!!

KG hope you feeling better, what an annoyance!!

Daisy     bloomin bugs messing things up, my friend had her twin girl and boy a month ago, thought of you....her waters broke at 5am and she'd given birth to both naturally by 9am, was really angry as she was convinced she's get an easier time with a caesarian, but glad now as she's all healed breastfeeding for britain!!

Kuki-  you are overtaking me!!! Glad you have made your decision and have your goal rather than thinking shall i and being stuck in indecision.  

Hi to veryone else...

AFM very busy few weeks, poorly sick child, wouldn't eat or sleep though the night, which has never been a problem as he slept through since 6 weeks old!!! i am sooooooo tired...anyway, bought a house yesterday!!! very happy with what it looks like although not in area we wanted as they were too pricey...house hunt made me realise how much DS is my world and how much the idea of another baby is second to what I have...we were thinking of buying something cheaper so I could work less hours and have more cash for IVF, but when it came to it I had a vision of what I wanted for him, big through lounge with french doors he could see out of so access to garden wasn't just through the kitchen...and we found it!!! It meant paying a bit more but I am so happy to have made the right choice for my son.  The moving dates mean we have to delay next FET but feel fine about that, got lots to look forward too, I just cannot wait for my son to be in a home with his own garden, it brings tears to my eyes thinking about it.  We have communal gardens where I live but not direct access and he loves being out.

So, less pressure to diet, yipee!!  FET will be in roughly 6 months instead, not even counting dates.  Maybe I am closer to contentment?  Friend has just had her twins, not made me broody just very happy for her.  Colleague at work on 5th 2ww, was even praying her treatment worked instead of mine as she wants to be a mum....my mum also said she will pay towards next treatment....what is going on


----------



## KG

Sabah, congrats, Hun, that sounds like a very positive move for you all. You will be in a happy place when you decide To have FET later in the year.

Eden and lulu, welcome, looking forward to chatting with you.

Jack, how you doing? When are you going to test? Officially I'm Saturday, but might do Fri instead, not sure, never tested early before!

Well, ladies I am having a v oddly laid back 2ww! Last time I worried loads and it didn't help with the end result (m/c) so I'm not wasting time worrying this time - yet! Also, I keep thinking that we have had 2 previous bfps from this tx so it is obviously one that suits us, but on the other hand, 3 in a row would be v unlikely, so half expecting this not to work, just under the law of averages. does that make any sense? I think I am over- thinking all this!

Take care,
Kx


----------



## KG

PS meant to add, T keeps telling me he has a baby in his tummy and it is a 'beautiful baby girl' - hmmmm, hoping he has second sight or something! Apparently when it is born it will go 'pop and not bang'. If only child birth were that easy!

Kx


----------



## jack2009

Sabah you sound so happy and content I felt abit simular today although I am on 2ww at this point I am feeling call it a day if its negative concentrate on moving forward, have planned a career change which will enable more family friendly hours as i miss my baby boy so much working where I am now and i refuse to continue to risk loosing more.

KG i feel quite wobbly tonight as although I have the above positive mental attitude it doesnt hide the fact I have alot invested in this, like you I am single its hard to juggle mummy/fertility treatment if its no gonna work rather know sooner than later....I have decided gonna do it on my test date which is sunday have a feeling may not have to though. How are you?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Sabah, it is so great to hear from you so happy and content. Wonderful!!! New house for your darling family and all these positivity surely will be very very positive result when you are settled in your new house.. Lovely...

KG, keep that chilling state till the test day.. Surely it is going to work in one of these tx.. I keep saying that to myself...

Jack,good luck with testing.. Yes everyday I think about leaving the IVF game all together to enjoy what I have.. 

SP,your LO is getting better?

Loopy loo, how was the night out?

Hi Eden, when is ET?

Love to you all.. Have a great week.
KUkixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Kuki DS seems ok at the moment still chesty but thats just him. 

Jack   for Sunday

KG Great you are feeling more relaxed sounds like lo knows something you don't   

Sabah hope LO is better great news on the house have yoy got a moving date? New house new baby?

Well girls I have some news, by some miracle we had a bit of a surprise a couple of weeks ago when I did a pg test and got a positive result, I had had all the syptoms for a few weeks but hadn't put it all together and have been having periods but think I am 9 weeks, we are obviously delighted and now over the inital surprise. I was waiting for our 12 week scan to break the news but need some advice from you all. Last night I had some bleeding and now have pain in my right side. I phoned my midwife today and am booked in for an early scan but it isn't until next Tuesday I am convinced it is an ectopic and by then my tube will have ruptured. I have tried to get a private scan but as it is half term everyone is off. I am supposed to be going away with DS for a few nights but don't know whether to risk it.

After the intial palava of the ICSI I had a pretty good pregnancy with DS this time I have had morning sickness and now this, I know I shouldn't complain but it is just worrying.

x


----------



## jack2009

Sleepypenguin!!! First of al huge congratulations!!!! Yeay!!!!!!

My mum said when she weas pregnant with me she bled on and off throughout her pregnancy...easier said than done but try not to worry!!! Enjoy every moment!! xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

SP,
Don't risk anything. I would not. Go and have the scan done.. Lets hope it is a great news! We can all celebrate.. 
Kukixx


----------



## KG

SP, firstly, huge congrats on your bfp! I'm keeping everything crossed that it continues to be a happy pregnancy for you. 


If the pain gets worse, I would not wait for the scan, but go to A&E. I'm only going on my experience last week (and we may be at the same hospital, I know we are in a similar area) but I got transferred straight from A&E to the ward where the EPU is. In fact, my scan was delayed because an emergency suspected ectopic pregnancy came in. 


As for going away, for me I think it would depend on where I was going and who with. I would not want to risk being on my own with ds and something happening, I'd just worry myself the whole time I was away. However, if I was going to be with family and I was sure there was medical help not too far away, then I would probably carry on as normal. 


I'm hoping that this is irrelevant and your wonderful pregnancy is fine. Try and rest up when LO allows and take comfort that if your midwife thought it was urgent, I'd hope she would have got you an emergency appointment. 


Kx


----------



## sabah m

Oh my gosh sleepy that is amazing!!!!!!    it is all ok for you and you can enjoy those symptoms a bit more, fantastic news for all of usxxxxxx  My mum had bleeding with me all way through too, I had a bit with DS at 6 and 8 weeks and all was fine.

Jack lets hope you are next, enjoy your 2ww you never know what is round the corner and the worry and uncertainty will all be worth it!!!


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sleepy - woo hoo that is fab news!!!! hope all is ok and that your bleeding etc is being sorted out .... looking forward to welcome a little peguin by the end of the year!! 

Sabah - you sound in such a good place, hoping all goes well with the move - sometimes it just hits you that you have to live in the right now xx

Kuki - not long now... I am confident you are going to keep up the good vibes and come back with a BFP!!

KG - you too - got everything crossed for end of the week! x

hi to everyone else xx

Spent yesterday with my BF who is still in luton with her little boy, he is having a small op tomorrow to close a duct on his heart so hopefully he will then go from strength to strength and they can come back to a hospital closer to home.
Night out was fab! Had a dance and a good laugh with my fab friends what more can you ask?!!

Tracking scan tomorrow so will let you know how I get on...
DD still at my mums and I am missing her sob sob xx


----------



## LuuLuu

Sleepy - FANTASTIC news !!!  You may remember I bled until 12 weeks and it was a haematoma which can go on throughout the pg in some cases.  The scan should reassure you next week adn remember - morning sickness is a good sign!


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted for a while, I do think about you all, all the time.

Sleepy-Congratulations, I really hope everything is ok. xxx

Luuluu-Hi, I was just wondering if you had treatment in Liverpool. I am on the Liverpool thread and on the list of success stories at the beginning there is a LuuLuu. Good luck. xxx

Sorry I have missed so many, I will catch up again soon.

AFM-I have started my next tx now so have been down regging since Fri. Let the madness begin!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Sp, how is it going? Did you have your scan? Hope it is all well with darling baby..  

Kg, how are you feeling? Hope relaxing and will be preciuos BFP..  

Jack, how are you?  

We are good. Mega busy before we go. So much to achieve and so many people to see.. But I prefer it like this. Hopefully when we get to Istanbul it will be all chilling relaxing time while we are there..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## daisy-may

Sleepy      Whoo ... fab news hon !!! Like many others i bled all through my preg with dex and my mum was nearly 6 months gone when she found out she was preg with me .... had full on AF's and cramping and pain ....


Come on girls ... PMA for sleepy all the way !!!!!!!!


Back tomorrow xx daisy xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello all,

Well scan went well, had 3 mature follicles 18mm 24mm & 26mm (day 13) so all looking good so good infact that they would not give me the trigger injection as I was at risk of multiples (twins in family too). The nurse said if I was scared of the prospect of a multiple pregnancy I should abandon this cycle - well I nearly fell over laughing!! I just said we would take our chances, I know twins are a higher risk etc but I have actually got to conceive first!!! 
I am very bloated though and they have said that if this month is a positive I have got to ring them and have an early scan and if it is a negative I have got to half my dose of clomid next month...

DD back from Grandmas with a stinker of a cold and I have some sinus thing going on as well so poorly house today!!

Hope all are ok, any news with Sleepy yet? Or KG??

Waiting for a flurry of good news!! 
xxx


----------



## sabah m

yeah Loopy fab news, they must be really good eggs for mummy!!!!   

Sleepy really hope all is well xxx


----------



## LuuLuu

Notty - yes that's me!


----------



## KG

Hi ladies,
Bfn for me. Didn't even get near test date, af arrived extra early.

Kx


----------



## sabah m

Oh honey I am so so sorry     Really feel for you, it is so disappointing


----------



## LuuLuu

So sorry KG!


----------



## jack2009

Hey all,

BFN for me too((((((


----------



## daisy-may

oh no ... KG and jack , am so sorry   xxxxx


sending you both some huge hugs at this difficult time ....


much love and luck for the future daisy xxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Ahhh KG and Jack - So sorry that you both had BFN's, sending you lots of love at this hard time - it never gets easier does it? xx

Hi to everyone else, had a horrible last couple of days - My BF's baby has had to have emergency surgery and is now at Great Ormand street again and its a hour to hour basis.... God why does life have to be so hard? 

Lou
xx


----------



## daisy-may

oh lou .... hugs your way too honey xxxxxx


daisy x


----------



## faning

Hi Ladies
I hope you'll have me on this thread. I've lurked on FF for a few years now but usually post on another site. However, I find myself more and more drawn to here because I'm in now TTC another miracle and I empathise so much with what I read on here.
A brief history of me is that I'm 33, DH is 41 and we have a daughter who was 2 in Nov. We began trying in 2003, eventual official diagnosis of unexplained   , 1 failed fresh IVF self funded through our local NHS hospital, another failed fresh IVF + immune drugs in Barbados and then a successful natural FET that resulted in our beatiful little miracle girl who is now 2 and a bit. Last November, we went back to Barbados to have one last FET with our remaining 3 blasts - all 3 survived and were put back and it worked for a second time   We really could not believe how lucky we had been. And then I had a miscarriage of the two lil babies at 6 weeks   .
We had decided even before we went to Barbados that we would have no more treatment - I don't think I could take the physical, emotional, financial strain. I'm stll happy with that decision but we have decided to give it our all and actively try the old fashioned way for 6 months and if no miracle natural BFP then that will be that (she says....). I want to be able to tell our little girl that we tried our best. She would be such a lovely big sister   
I've been reading up on vits etc and am now taking a cocktail of them + baby aspirin to try and boost everything that might need boosted! I OV ok, DH's sperm test have always been fine (except when he fried a sample on his van heater while transporting it to the hosp), I've had 18 eggs each fresh cycle so I'm pretty convinced something is going wrong at the point of conception or in the 2ww.
anyway, I've rambled enough, I hope I can be of some support to others on this thread and that you won't mind me joining you and posting sometimes. It's isolating enough to go through this the first time but it feels even more isolating to be in the position we're all in now. I'm not sure I've even come to terms with the MC yet because I was just getting used to being PG again when it happened and it was just before Christmas and I had to be jolly for the sake of my girl and I felt I should be grateful for what I have (which I am obviously). I also know that the chances of natural conception after 7 years without contraception are slim but I'm not ready for the finality of accepting I'll never have any more children.
Faning x


----------



## daisy-may

Fanning ... you have joined the right thread hon .... everyone here is fab and so supportive   


firstly congrats on your little lady .... like you we had our treatment success for dexter on cycle 3 which was a FET . Then we tried fresh again for a sibling ( BFN ) before deciding enough was enough. Then hubby woke one morning and said can we try once again for dexters sake (so we can say we gave it a good shot for a sibling). This time it really was the final shot. We changed clinics etc and i am currently preg with TWINS !!!!!!!!  


I think the thing for me to say is you have got to do what you have got to do .... im sure there is a thread somewhere on here which is to do with natural conception and what to do/not to do ... will try and hunt it down ...


Never give up hope ....


Honestly the girlies on this particular thread are all fab, without them i wouldnt be in the position i am in now ...


chat to you soon, daisy xxxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Morning all

Fanning - Welcome! Everything you have said in your post all of us I am sure have felt. I would say that you only had a loss a couple of months ago so dont make any hasty decisions on the back of that, you have to have time to get over that first. Like Daisy days there are boards on here somewhere for TTC naturally with tips etc but stick around here we are all in it together!!!

Had some better news finally about BF's baby yesterday, hoping that the tide is turning and he will carry on fighting!! 
DD back to playschool this week so can get some jobs done - we are off to Center parcs next week am looking forward to that... Although AF may or may not come whilst we are there, trying not to think too much one way or other...
DH has SA test today - Ha Ha!! I am so evil but its his turn to have his digntity thrown out of the window!! 


Hope everyone else is ok xxxx

Lou
x


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi All

We are finally starting the tx to hopefully give our little miracle a sibling (or 2!). DD is just over 19 months now and it has been hard to get hubbie to agree to cycle again - both financial (we have to have PGD and immune tx on top of icsi which costs heaps) and he adores dd but has found it hard to be a daddy and it hasn't come naturally.
After much soul searching he has agreed to ONE last go and says if I ever ask again (if this cycle fails) he will leave    as he can't face it again!
So, here we are. Day 1 was Friday and my bloods were ok, DH has gone in for his SA this afternoon so fingers crossed they're ok - he finally gave up smoking at the end of December and has cut down loads on his alcohol so everything is crossed.
I know you all feel the same probable - you desperately want your miracle to be enough so you can get off this rollercoaster but you can't - the old IF feelings come back and you want another baby so much only this time you KNOW how wonderful it is so you want one even more than you did before even though that doesn't seem possible!!
It will be about 3 weeks until I start DR drugs and I am still feeding LO before she goes down to sleep so I have to knock that on the head....
Oh gosh girlies I am also a bit scared as this could be our only chance of another beautiful baby and sibling for our dd and trying to keep my expectations right as I know our odds are about 25% but I also know ARGC work miracles and part of me thinks they worked first cycle with them so why wouldn't they work again?!
Is there a summary of where everyone is or will I just get to know you all?
Huggles to all and especial huggles to those who have just had a BFN my heart goes out to you
Rosey x


----------



## KG

Sheepy cloud and Fanning, welcome to you both! 


Faning, so sorry for your m/c. I had one myself last IUI cycle (Oct, missed miscarriage) and its so tough to just get your head around gearing up for it all again, then its all over too soon. Sending you   


Sheepy, you put it beautifully. I said that already having one LO, I wouldn't let myself get caught up in all the horrible tx feelings of wanting another one so badly, in fact I wasn't sure whether to start tx again. Then I found this cycle that I was right back in that old place, desperate for it to work and devastated when it didn't.   


Daisy - gosh, it doesn't seem long until your LOs will be arriving now! Have you got everything ready for them?


Jack -   


Loopy, so are you having clomid, trigger injection then ttc the natural way? Didn't know they did that! So glad that your friends LO is doing OK. 


Kuki, Sabah, how are you both doing?


SP - hope all is ok, hun.


AFM, struggling a bit with IUI not working this month. This sounds awful after the amount of tx some of you have been through, but I haven't had a negative cycle before and in the back of my mind I guess I thought that IUI might be our 'lucky' thing as it had given us two bfps before (I count the m/c as a positive in this respect, as it confirms for me that the tx works for us) so I guess I thought it would work again, if not this cycle, then some other time. Now I'm worrying that those two were the flukes and we might never see another bfp. We have it in our heads to try two more times (ok, maybe 3, depending on what happens) but then that is it, all over for us. It feels like the clock is ticking away, I'm getting older, and we can't keep doing this forever. 


Take care, 
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Darling KG,
I meant to write but my laptop got infected. Sister brought hers so I can get onw with my tasks. So now I am on net again. 
I am so very sorry it did not work this time. But please stay positive. It will work again. I know how you feel to keep up with this madness.. 
I have done my injection on sunday for FET. It still hurts.. Yuck yuck yuck.. 
6th Tx.. Hoping it will complete my family..
KG come on.. You can do it.. Get all those PMA back.. 
11 days to go to Istanbul. So very very busy in here.. Will catch up with you all from istanbul..
Stay happy and healthy till than.. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

KG and Jack   There are no words you know we are here for you

Kuki Wow  Istanbul is creeping up quickly how long will you be out there for? does Dh stay here and pop out when needed   ?

Sheepy Welcome and all the luck in the world for the coming months. I too am still feeding LO just in the morning he didn't get on with cows milk and don't want to give him loads of formula we are off to a wedding on our own in April so will have to get it sorted by then.

Loopy hope DH performed   and your bf baby is still fighting enjoy Centre PArcs hope it stays dry

Daisy how are you doing I can barley keep my eyes open at the moment how on earth are you managing carrying 2?

Faning Welcome sorry for your loss, never give up on a natural BFP 

AFM I went away with DS as planned and he was a star on the plane, luckily the flights were quiet so lots of room to roam and of course he charmed the air hostesses. We finally have a scan first thing tomorrow so will finally know whats what and if all is well more idea of our dates. No more bleeding thank god and the pain has subsided.

Love to all

x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sleepy - yay to the bleeding stopping and wishing you lots of luck for scan tomorrow, make sure you come and tell us straight away!! Glad you had a nice break with DS - did you go anywhere nice?   
KG - Big hug for you,   I am not surprised you are finding it tough if I had your track record I would be confused and upset as well. Hope you are taking lots of time for yourself and I am sure that IUI will work again for you - the numbers are in your favour!! 
Yes I have to do the deed to get PG LOL!!  I take Clomid on days 2-6 then have a tracking scan on day 9-13 have the Pregnyl injection if I am allowed then they send me away with a timetable!! I had a really good response this month, better than any when TTC DD but who knows??!!


Kuki - Counting down to turkey, hope you are getting excited! Does Lara go with you? Hope the injections are not too tough going x

Sheepy - Hello and Welcome -  Looking forward to chatting and getting to know you, hope your treatment all goes to plan!  

Dont mean to moan about DD but she is sending me round the twist today!! always wanting something and if I say she can not have it eg endless biscuits,crisps etc.. she goes in full scale melt down!!!

lou
xx


----------



## daisy-may

loopy lou .... dex is the same as your little one. melt down !!! You would think his world has ended if i say no to another chocolate biscuit !!!


Sleepy - thank goodness the bleeding has subsided .... wishing you all the luck in the world for todays scan        As for how am i coping , well im not doing well at the mo. Am on crutches for SPD at the mo and bearly functioning.. Its hard carrying two of them.... i moan but i dont really mean it. Tried so hard to get a sibling and when it finally happened i moan ..... pergnancy really doesnt bode well for me , it diddnt with dex and certainly doesnt with these two but not long to go now.... 28 weeks today in fact, so a maximum of 10 weeks although if the physio gets her way ill be sectioned at 36 weeks ish .... Got most of the bots together but hubby is fitting our bathroom downstairs to give us the extra room we need for the babies upstairs .... cant wait till its done as i cant do their room till the bathroom has moved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get a wiggle on hubby !!!!!!!!!!!




Kuki - thanks for your Pm hon .... not long now         


Sabah - how you doing hon ??


Sheepy cloud and Fanning - welcome to the madhouse    here to help and support like the others xxx


As for me, a wonderful FF has offered to have Dex for the day for me. So hubby has dropped him up to her ..... just hope dex behaves himself for her otherwise    big bad mum will have to step in. SPD not too bad this morning although i havnt moved that far yet ... so back to bed for sleep ...


Back later to see if there is any news on Sleepy P ...


love and luck, daisy xxxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Ladies

Scan was fine looks like we are about 10 weeks can't see any reason for bleeding next scan in 2 weeks then we can go public   . 

Daisy poor you and Dex is too young to understand why you can't run around after him.

'working' from home today so best be off.

x


----------



## daisy-may

sleepy ... congrats honey !!!!!!!!!! fab news and wow 10 weeks .... ticking away and great news they are scanning you again in 2 weeks .....


Whoo .... so happy for you hon xxxx


lots love and hugs daisy xxx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi,
WOW SP, congrats on the scan. I remember how some ladies do bleed for no reason and it must be worrying you senseless but glad the scan is ok and that must set your mind at rest. 
Daisy-Mae - poor you, I only had v mild SPD with my pg and that was bad enough so I really feel for you. Twingle pg do seem to be (well I suppose they would really doh!) more stressful but as you say not long to go and then 2 little squirming miracles for you!
Fanning - hiya to you newbie to this thread too!
Lou - My dd is just a couple of months younger than Niamh and oh my goodness she is just beginning to strop like you wouldn't believe! What I don't understand is how I offer her some new delight I have cooked for her with all my love and (limited!) skill and get outright refusal but something she has never ever seen before with Cadbury's in the title and it's straight down the hatch without a second glance!!!
Kuki - all the best in Istanbul - I think I may remember you from another thread before? Any idea?!
KG I am so sorry, I know words do not help but   

Well dh had his SA y'day and all ok - it's still awful (about half a million and they're not so hot!!) but we got dd on sperm like that and it hasn't deteriorated so all good to go! Have spoken to the PGD people in America where the little embie cell gets sent for testing and they're good to go when we are so......... the rollercoaster is begginning to chug up that initial hill!!! Here we go!! LO has been amazing and only had one side when offering her a feed since Saturday - I explained to her only one boobie was working and that seems to have worked. Not working up to telling her both have broken and the milk has all gone     Gosh this is so sad and know I will sob sob sob but all worth it (hopefully!!)

Huggles to all

Rosey x


----------



## Yxx

Hi

Can I join you?  Have only just noticed this section on FF.

Feeling a little lost at the moment   .  Don’t feel able to post much on the other threads I chat on as many girls are still trying for #1.

We are booked in to start our first FET on 18 April to try for a sibling for our DD.  We only have 5 frozen blasts but not enough funds to try with them all (if they survive the thaw   ).  Am secretly hoping it works first time but if not then second time which will be our last attempt.  We will then know it is time to move on and enjoy life with our DD.  We are already very blessed to have her in our lives.

I do trust my consultant but have this little niggling doubt that it may not work as my lining will be no good   .  

I don’t have a cycle so if my lining is thin on 18 April then I start straight on Progynova (I’d be surprised if it isn’t).  Having time to think about things has started me wondering if as I haven’t had a cycle since DD was conceived that my uterus will be hostile to my precious embie I’m having put back.  Bit late for me to start on HRT or the pill now as it could mess timings up (am taking advantage of the Easter, Royal Wedding and May Bank Holidays for this cycle to avoid noticeable strange time off work   ).  Must find time to email my clinic to get their take on it again.

Look forward to chatting with you   .

Yxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sleepy - Yay!! So pleased scan went well, 10 weeks so when are you due September time? Hope the next 2 weeks flies and you will soon be seeing Baby again on next scan xx

Yxx - Hello and welcome! you sound very organised with slotting all the treatment into bank hols etc.. hoep all goes to plan and look forward to chatting with you xx

Daisy - Hope your day alone was lovely and relaxing, boo to the SPD!! Hope it does not get any worse, have you got a date to have the little ones have they confirmed section? not sure how Dex made his apperance! xx

Hello to everyone else xx

Off to Aqua aerobics tonight ready to take out my anger on the world by punching a float! ha!!

Lou
x


----------



## faning

Hi ladies

Thank you all for the lovely welcome, am not used to the individualness of the replies on here but I'll try! Forgive me if I miss anyone...

daisy-may, congrats on your twins, wow I'd love love love to be in your position but, can also say eeek! a toddler and 2 newborns, that will be all hands on deck! Having SPD with the strain of 2 babies doesn't sound like fun either, I hope you're managing as much rest as you can, while you can

SleepyP - you give me renewed hope that a Nat PG IS possible. You must be so relieved after todays scan. I had bleeding on and off when I was PG with my little girl (although I now think it was due to the clexane) and everything was always fine

KG, sorry for you recent BFN, it's not nice having all those old feelings resurface, I hope you're being kind to yourself

Loopy Loo - I hope your BFs baby is going from strength to strength, must be awful seeing your new tiny wee baby poorly. I was laughing at your description of you LO, I could've written that - sometimes I wonder who is the mother and who is the child with some of the things she ways to me and withering looks she throws in my direction sometimes   

Sheepy cloud - hi to you too. I sympathise with the feelings involved when you stop BFing - Lyla never looked back when I stopped feeding her at 13 months while I sobbed into my tissue   . Good luck with the rest of this tx 

Yxx - Hi to you, my little girl was a blast FET so it most definately CAN and DOES work. I would def e-mail your clinic about your concerns re; your lining, you don't want to be lying awake at night worrying about that and hopefully they will put your mind at rest. I used to do the whole treatment-in-holidays-only thing when I could too but got the point where I thought F*&k it (terrible employee that I prob sound!). I had to go back to work with a 'sore back' after having 10 days in Barbados - thankfully my Celtic scottish complexion meant my non-existant suntan didn't give the game away  

Sasha &Kuki - look forward to getting to know you both xx

I'm gearing up for OV next weekish, have started drinking my grapefruit juice every morning (which is most definately an aquired taste) and keeping on the vits. Might just be my imagination but could swear I already have a bit more 'moisture' than usual. Amazingly, DH seems to be really on board. Years of TTC and failing have taken its toll on our sex life but we were out on Sat for our anniversary, had a few drinks and had a proper (drunken) talk about sex/TTC and DH has come up with a 'plan' for timing/position/explosiveness of the boys  .Think it's the first time we've laughed and joked about it all for a loooooong time so that can only be a good thing.
faning x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Sorry not posted on here for ages but wanted to say:-

KG - I am so sorry       

Sleepy - Fantastic news. Congrats.

Kuki - Lots of luck and massive amounts of    for your cycle.

Love and best wishes to everyone     

S xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies 

It's all gone a bit quiet - I hope you are all ok? 

Just a quickie from me as off to Center Parcs in morning so won't be posting much but will keep up with you all on my phone x
Also went to Great Ormond St again yesterday to see BF and the wee one - he is still fighting on a pure miracle! x

Love to everyone
Lou
X


----------



## jack2009

KG how r u hun? xx


----------



## KG

Hi, Jack, i'm ok, I think. Bit down still, plus we're all getting over a stomach bug thst T bought home. Feels like one thing after another at the mo. How are yoy doing? Have you decided whether tro have another go at IUI? We're hopefully starting again next time AF arrives.

Yxx - welcome, looking forward to chatting with you.

Kx


----------



## jack2009

Hey KG, I think i am gonna opt for IVF cant afford either at mo so saving i donno just got an instinct IUI aint gonna work for me am v confused and so so desperate for no 2. Ladies whio were pregnant same time as me with Jack are all on their 2nd pregnancies now...i donno just got make it work somehow


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Ladies,

Thought I would jump in and introduce myself on this thread. We are hoping to go down the IUI route again this year for another sibling for my two boys.

We have DS1 who is 10 (mine from a previous relationship) and DS2 who is 18 months who was conceived via IUI (3rd time lucky).

We are having our tests done again this month, I am having a day 21 blood test to see if I am ovulating and DH is having a sperm test. Last time results showed that I ovulated irregularly and DH had low motility. A bit like shooting at a moving target......... at a distance   

Depending on our results we shall be looking at IUI or IVF with egg share if we are acceptable.

Looking forward to getting to know you all   

Jack2009, I too had that feeling about IUI. In fact before the 3rd we took a month break as I found it really hard to deal with the BFN's. I gave up smoking for the treatment and told myself the 3rd time that if it didnt work I would allow myself a cigarette    I know. I cant say I was any more relaxed for the 3rd attempt than any other but it worked. Hang on in there, I know the percentages are low for IUI but there are so many positive stories on here for women that it has worked for. Of course you must do what is best for you and your family though   

Loopylou, we are off to Center Parcs at the end of the month for a long weekend just before the tests. I cant wait, what kind of activities did you do?

KG, are you doing IUI as well?


----------



## KG

Hi Sammy, welcome! 

Yes, I'm doing IUI. We have our ds from our first ever IUI and since then I've had two IUIs ttc no 2. One sadly a missed miscarriage then last month bfn. To be honest I'm struggling a bit with this not working straight away as we were so lucky 1st time round, so it gives me hope to see that you were successful on your third attempt.

Wishing you loads of luck with your tests - its a bit daunting jumping back into all that again.

Jack, most of my friends have no 2 now as well, keep positive, it can happen for us too!

Kx
Kx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi Girlies,
Well, I was at the ARGC yesterday for my mid-cycle scan and its really good there (sort of?!) cos you get your file to hold whilst you wait to pass to the Dr. I looked at DH's sperm results from last week and they were shocking - less than 0.5million, 90% abnormal and only 1 motile sperm seen! I spoke to the embryology team today in a panic and was told that it hasn't got any worse than November 2008 when we conceived DD by ICSI with PGD so it must be alright??!! Gosh so I completely see the shooting at a moving target and really it's amazing that anyone conceives without help (ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr!)
Welcome Sammy here's hoping this thread is blessed with lots of luck for IUI and IVFers xxx


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, 


Sheepy - gosh, that must have been a shock - I often wonder what our files say when we are told 'results are good enough for the tx you're having'! Good news that you were the same when dd arrived, though, it proves it works!   


Ladies, I need a rant   - hope you don't mind if I do it here, even if not strictly relevant, I know as mums you'll understand   . Dh and I are going away for a weekend without ds for the first time ever & he's staying with SIL. I think I've been pretty relaxed about this. SIL is devoted to him and sensible and he's not the sort of boy who minds being without us, so I don't think there's a huge cause for worry. However, I have made a few 'crib notes' for SIL and packed loads of Ts things to take to her house as she doesn't have LOs of her own and hasn't really spent a lot of time on her own with T (she lives 100s of miles from us). However, every time I mention anything to DH that I think might crop up over the weekend he just blanks me out and tells me I'm over reacting and that everything will be fine (I'm talking about sensible things here like whether our car seat will fit in her car). I know everything will be OK and I'm just trying to make sure T is happy so that he won't worry that we're not there. I don't think this is a bad thing Grrrrrr - at this rate our weekend away together will start with us not speaking      


Take care, everyone,
Kxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I totally understand KG, as a mother you need to mentally go through everything surely? If that means saying it out loud for your own sanity then so be it. I tend to go through the day from morning til night in my head (and on a list) to make sure I have covered every eventuality    No, you are perfectly sane, normal and DH should think himself lucky that you arent making him pack LO's things.   

Hope you have a lovely time   

Sleepy, I would love to read our file or would I? Maybe I would get a shock at the results as well. I will stick to the unknown for now    Dont forget, it only takes one!

Thank you for the welcome, I am getting that agitated feeling............ you know the 'I want to get started now' feeling. I know there is no rush but as soon as you make your mind up you just want to get the ball rolling dont you?


----------



## jack2009

KG its totally a man thing they just sometimes dont get it...you are not over reacting simply planning and making sure DS will have everything. Sometimes I think men are just like the baby will sort themselves lol


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
Mega busy in here.. Off to tx on saturday. Af is around the corner I think. It would be great to arive tomorrow it means scan on monday.. Yuppie!! I hope there won't be any nasty suprises..
Sorry for no personals but will catch up properly from Istanbul in next week. 
Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

I was wondering if any of you could help me with a question.  I've been so blessed that my first ivf worked first time in 2008 and now have a wonderful 2 year old son.  However we've been back to the clinic to see about trying again for a sibling  

I guess i have 2 questions:

My amh level has dropped from 44 to 34 in the last 2 years   .  I know it is still really high (i have PCOS) but was wondering if this was an average drop and if anyone else has experienced this?

Also, since the last time I went through the treatment, my clinic now recommends the short protocol for a lot of their cycles.  Last time I was on the long, and obviously got the result I was looking for but not sure what to do.  Have any of you been in the same boat?

Thanks for your help, and I'm sure I'll get to know you all better over the next few months!

Weenster x


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if I can join you all. As you can see from my sig I have a lovely ds who is now 19 months and was concieved on clomid. We are trying again and just finished 4 cycles clomid and now awaiting review with our consultant this week.

Nice to have a thread where already having children is common place  able to support and being able to support eachother through the journey again x

look forward to getting to know you all,
dilly


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hiya All

Weenstar - sorry I have no idea! I have always done long protocol and have no idea why that would change and don't know about amh either - sorry but welcome   
Hiya Dilly, your ds is about the same age as my dd - absolutely lovely time isn't it? (mind you I have said that at every stage so far!)

Hi everyone else hope your weekends going well.

I am at the peeing on an ov stick daily stage waiting to ov so I can start DR! Just hoping I get a line tomorrow or its back to London for a scan in case I missed it!   

Happy Sunday

Rosey x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Weenstar, I am not too sure with regards to the IVF sorry hun but I do understand that you feel nervous with regards to changing the protocol. I would speak with your consultant about your fears and their reasoning for going with a short protocol and make your decision from there.

Sleepy, hope ovulation comes soon so you can get started   

Dilly, I am sure we were on the same trimester thread at some point. It feels so long ago now  Sorry to hear that the clomid didnt work this time around for you. What is your nest step?

AFM, getting itchy feet now. Just want to get started! Need to get booked in for day 21 bloods on the 28th March and thats it, just waiting and waiting.


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Ladies,

Well back from Center Parcs where we had a lovely time cycling,swimming,eating but AF showed up last friday (had 2 days of brown yuk so knew it was on its way..) so round 1 of Clomid ticked off and started taking the pills for round 2 yesterday and am booked in for my tracking scan on 23rd March, slight niggle is that I keep getting pain in my right side so am hoping that one of the big follies I had last month has not turned into a cyst.... kinda knew that it would be lucky for it to work straight away but was still very upset and angry all the same emotions as last time round - never gets easier does it??
Got DH in bed with food poisoning (from motorway services) so its fun fun fun here at the moment plus BF's little baby is very poorly in Great ormond St and they are not sure he is going to pull through - am in constant state of worry for her..

God this post is depressing! Hope you will forgive me in such a black spot at the moment..

Hello to all the newbies, compleatly agree with Dilly that it is so nice to have thread where you dont feel guilty mentioning LO's - thats why I have not ventured back to the Clomid board as feel a bit sheepish to be on there.

Kuki - Good luck in turkey Start the BFP flurry that this thread so badly needs!!

Will pop back tomorrow in a better mood hopefully xxxxxx

Lou
xxxx


----------



## Dilee-99

Thankyou for all the lovely welcomes everyone.
Sammy - I have a vague recollection too    Everything seems a bit vague these days   

sheepy cloud - Every stage is great even though you always wait for the next thing I wish we could freeze time for a bit longer. Peeing on ov sticks is a pain, I always walk off and do something then forget to look at them within the reccomended time   
pain 
Loopy loo- sounds like you had a nice break, sorry the witch got you!! I seem to have constant pain on either side most of the time these..... days god knows whats going on in there! I post on the clomid board and they are all really lovely although I dont talk about R too much, however I found the clomid catch up thread to be quite awkward and tend to just read rather than post   

right time to chill,
dilly


----------



## wolla

Hi ladies - only just found this thread and seems like a good place for me to be.  I also post on the IUI ttc board  Jack2009 & KG -  but try not to mention DS too much on there for obvious reasons.

We have a 4 yr old DS concieved on our 2nd DIUI, and am now on day 4 of our first 2ww ttc #2 (DIUI again).  DS is desperate for a baby brother or sister, and it breaks my heart every time he asks me - all his friends have younger siblings now, so really hope we can give him one.  Took us a long time to come to the decision to go ahead - and I'm still having wobbles about the huge changes that having another will mean - but I also know that if we didn't have IF issues we'd have had 2 or 3 by now and not given it a second thought.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Wolla
xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hello Yummie Mummies

Welcome Wolla, Dilly, Weenster and anyone new ladies I have missed.

Just popping to see Kuki is doing but she hasn't been on   .   all going to plan.

Loopy hope Dh is better and BF baby has turned a corner it is unimaginable what they must be going through. Glad you had fun at Center Parcs 

KG have you had you weekend away yet? May be wrong but could it be that DH is a bit anxious about leaving DS so doesn't want to talk about it?

Daisy how are you doing, Dex and the twinnies doing? 

AFM had our 12 week scan yesterday and all good had a consultant which was odd but reasuring, except when the sonographer had to show him how to use the machine apparently he was training on new equipment  !!!

Good luck everyone.
xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Everyone!

Back in a better frame of mind! DH finally gone back to work after his food poisioning (he was such a jessy!  ) and BF's baby making tiny improvements so feel a bit better! 
Been accupunture today and am now taking some chinese herbal for my sluggish blood flow so hopefully that will improve, going back in 2 weeks when I will be in mid 2ww so he is going to work on implantation etc...  

Sleepy - glad scan was all ok, laughing at the doctor not knowing how to use the machine!!! When I was having Niamh the doctor told me not to watch him put my drip in because it put him off!!
any idea on boy/girl

Kuki - are you there?? got to Turkey ok?

Wolla - Hello and welcome....

Everyone else   and hope you are all ok xxxxx

lou
xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Loopy great to be cautiously optimistic about BF e aren't finding out what colour it is didn't with DS I strongly believe it gives more incentive to push   . Good luck with this months TTC.

x


----------



## jack2009

Hey Wolla...good luck in the horrible 2ww got my fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone is ok and staying sane in this difficult time...well I have had yet another friend announce her 2nd pregnancy cant help but feel so jealous wish it was me(

Still aiming for summer conception last go of IVF


----------



## koala boo

Hi there   


I hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread but feel this may be the right section for me to post in.


We are doing a Natural IVM cycle FET all being well next week, I am currently waiting for the positive result on the ovulation stick to call the clinic and then the dates will be confirmed. It does bring it all back starting again.   


I do have a question regarding the ovulation tests.... Should you test just once a day as that's what I've been doing, my clinic told from scanning me they reckon I could surge around Wed/Thurs this week and when I tested this morning I still hadn't? 


Thank you for your replies in advance and good luck to everyone with your FT 


xx


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girls    its finally    in wales ... whoo !!!!!!!!!


Lovely to see so many newbies to the thread ... come on PMA all the way !!!!!! For thoes who dont 'know' me im proof that second miracles can and do happen .....


so is it Kuki whos up next ?? Anyone heard from her since she left for turkey?


Sleepy, glad your scan went well .... time is ticking away now hon ....


All ok my end. 30 weeks and despite a few scares the twinnies are still tucked up tightly. I finally have a MW and the bathroom is STILL being done .... aargh !!!!!!!!!!!  Dex is a star, nursery thursdays so i am still in PJ's having a slob day ... oh and the pots are still in the sink in the kitches coz i cant be bothered ...


Big love to you all, 


daisy xxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hello fellow newbies    

Daisy, great to see you expecting twins. We were on a thread together at some point, I bet you are flipping exhausted carrying twins and have Dex   

Still no news here, still waiting for tests. I hope to have news in April but for now I just keeping reading and sticking my oar in   

x


----------



## daisy-may

hey sammy .... keep smiling hon, youll get your dream soon .....  am exhausted but honestly wouldnt change things for the world .... im on the countdown now , 8 weeks max if the cons gets her way, but only 6/7 if the physio wins the argument  .... so the end is in sight 


will keep you all posted xxx daisy xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dear friends,
Istanbul cold but sunny.
Did my scan on tuesday. Womb is looking great. And plenty eggs for next fresh cycle so now I can relax about the whole b. clock ticking..
will be okay.. 
Now on tablets till march 26th for another scan.. Will have transfer 3-4 days after that day.. If all goes well with embies.. 
I am extremly calm.. First time ever.. I think I am sort of giving up hope because what happened last time. Won't get excited till I know there is a healthy baby in there till than.. Does not matter I get pregnant really.. I ended up losing them anyway..
I hope you all ladies are doing well. Will try to do personals in next week. 
Love to you all. Kukixxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hey Kuki Great to hear from you glad things are going to plan   for you this time.

Wow Daisy can't believe you are 30 weeks already life will really get going to 2 months   

Koala   Sorry I have no idea about OV sticks Good luck with you cycle.

We have been to the beach today a bit windy but so sunny it was fab.

Speak soon.

xx


----------



## sarahc

Hello can I join you ladies


I have 2 DD from my previous marraige, conceived by clomid


New partner, known him 11 years, been a couple just over a year, he would like a baby (he has none) soooo back to ttc.


I am trying naturally for 6 months then I will seek help.


I work as a maternity support worker so every day I am confronted with bumps, labour and babies lol


Hope to get to know you all


sarah xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi ladies

Just a quickie from me as in car on iPhone on way to my brothers for nephews Bday party. 

Kuki- glad you arrived in turkey safe, hope everything goes well and you will be PUPO before we know it! Are you testing there or back here? X

Day 10 for me and can feel rumblings in my ovaries not as much as last month but they cut my clomid down down to 25mg so will find at my scan on Wednesday what's going on and hopefully get my HCG injection 

Hello to everyone else x

Lou
Xx


----------



## Dilee-99

Hi All

Hope everyone here is ok, thought I would update following consultation last wk.

To cut a long story short on examination cons was concerened that my uterus is enlarged which could be just a natural change since ds, a mass of some sort or a missed incomplete m/c. she arranged an urgent scan and review in two weeks. She was concerned that I have inflammation and ectropic (dont know what this is?) on cervix and unoffensive excessive cervical mucus and has swabbed for infections/chlamydia and also concerned that the irritation of examination caused me to bleed more than expected. she also thought she could feel something in my higher bowel (hopefully pooh







) which needed to be checked. DP's SA was fab/drastic improvement since 2008 which was good. bloods taken today and more to be when bleeding and provera to bring on bleed! also fsh boarderline high?

two days later scan showed cyst on left ovary and a cystic area in womb which looked like early embryo but pg test negative so maybe a clot where lining is breaking down however 5 days later still no bleed and two weeks late. Not started provera until sure whats going on. see cons again a week today.

plan will depend on what scan results but maybe tamoxifen otherwise onto private tx or surgery of course if stuff needs doing









is anyone who has a child getting injections on nhs as my cons said we would have to go private if injections is way forward?

dilly

ps sorry to be mememe, my head is whizzing x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Dilly,

We are going private as NHS funding isn't available for us now we have a child together. DS1 was with a previous partner.

x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Just a quickie- 

Dilly - I am having clomid and hcg injections plus tracking scans on NHS think this is all we qualify for cause of DD. Sorry your appointment was so mind boggling hoping you are working out a path to follow

Back tomorrow to do proper post xxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello - anyone out there??!!

Quiet on here, suppose everyone is enjoying the sunshine!

Well went for my scan yesterday and it was a bit of a disaster! Because of my response last month they had cut my clomid down to 25mg per day, nothing on right ovary and after about 20 minutes of prodding poking and general pulling about they said they could not see my left ovary because a large pocket of bowel gas was in front of it (yuk)! So I said to the nurse that this month seemed to be a bit of a right off but she said that my lining was 10mm which indicates that something is going on on the left side did not give me trigger shot again as they could not identify a mature egg - which made me laugh as last month could not have it because I had too many eggs!!
So was pretty deflated when I came out but found some old OPK's at the back of the bathroom cabinet peed on one this morning and got a postive result so will keep cracking on and see what happens.........


Kuki - hows Turkey?? Had transfer yet?
Sabah - hows the move going hun? any ideas when you are going to start tx again?
Daisy - how are the little man and little lady in your tummy - tucked up safe i hope!
Sleepy - hope you are ok 

Hello to everyone else hope all are doing ok

Lou
x


----------



## KG

Hi everyone, I've been a bit quiet as not much to say... just waiting on AF (which, annoyingly is late) to start next IUI.

Wolla, nice to see you on this thread. Hoping you have good news after your 2ww.

Jack, how are you doing?

Kuki, must be coming up to transfer date for you? Wishing you loads of luck that this is your lucky month. Hope you are doing OK.

Loopy, things are never straight forward! Still, fingers crossed that with a positive OPK not having the trigger won't matter.

Dilly, have you had the next scan yet? Hope you have got some answers as to what is going on.

HI to everyone else - daisy and SP, hope your pregnancies are progressing nicely. 

Anyone else find ttc with a LO already a logistical nightmare? I am constantly on tenterhooks at the mo at fitting scans around childcare, as I don't really have anyone who can take T for me whilst I go for scans etc.

Kxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi KG

Sending you a big hug and hope you are feeling better, bloody AF never come when you want and do when you dont.... 
Agree with you on the whole childcare/appointment thing, I have had to tell MIL whats going on as need her to help out but in a good way it has brought us a bit closer. Also have had to call on friends which is ok as they know about us TTC but they then ask about how appointment went and you have to tell them when sometimes I just want to not talk about it anymore!!

Lou
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi dear friends,
We are doing okay. Istanbul has ben soo so cold last week. Yuck yuck.. 
Today is sunny but still very cold.. 
Tomorrow I have my second scan to decide which day I will have my FET... I have so much mucus.. Which is a great worry. Osteragen tablests causing I am sure.. Doc will have to clear my womb tomorrow. I hate it.. 
I have to say I am giving up hope to have my second miracle.. This rate probably I won't be able to have one more.. Not very hopeful this time around..
We go back home on next saturday. Can not wait.. And I am sure next week will just fly as I have so much to do...
April will be a very busy month for us.. And hope to enjoy summer what ever the tx result.. 
A friend of mine has got cancer. She is fighting it... All adds up and puts tx into perspective really.. 
Sending lots of luck and love to you all..
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, wishing you loads of luck for your scan tomorrow. I know how you feel as we're getting towards the end of the road with tx and wondering if it will ever happen too. Don't give up hope yet, sweetie, find some of that lovely PMA you usually have.

Kx


----------



## Dilee-99

morning ladies

Kuki - good luck with scan, chin up   

KG - know what you mean about ttc with little one, its a problem for us as there are few people we will leave R with not to mention trying to get enough bms in    as my dp works nights! AF is always late when you need her, she finally arrived yest for me on cd47   

loopy lou - so sorry your scan was a disaster hon but good news on the opk, do u usually get positive opk's? hope you are busy getting jiggy anyway   

Sammy - our cons said ov drilling, clomid which we had and tamoxifen are still nhs but injections/ivf will be private, not sure what is next for us at the mo though. how are ya?

afm had scan 10 days ago now, cyst on left ovary and a cystic? area in womb which looks like an early embryo so they made me to another test which was neg so she said must be a blood clot but seeing cons on tues so will see what she has to say although just got appointment for another scan end april so guessing she will want to leave everything and wait then scan to see if both have gone so more delays but hey ho thats ttc! 

have fun although looks like no sun (because I put summer clothes on of course) after 3 days of 70f

dilly


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
Scan was good. Lining 9.2. looking good. 
For mucus I had soem antiboitics.. 
Wednesday transfers.. 
Still very calm and tiny a bit excitement.. 
Kg, I can not help it.. I think I am finally losing hope.. How are you feeling?
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck.. 
Hope you are all havinga good weekend.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Kuki         

Dilly Hope the cons has some answers on Tuesday.

DH out tonight having a firend around for Dominos (Pizza of course   ) Yum Yum.

x


----------



## KG

kuki, big hugs for you. a few weeks ago I was feeling v negative about it all too, but as I get closer to trying again I am beginning to feel a bit more positive. Perhaps you will feel better after Wednesday. 

Kx


----------



## daisy-may

come on Kuki ... PMA all the way !!!!!!!!!!!!!


thinking of you and lots love daisy xxxx


Back tomorrow for personals .... been to the theatre this afternoon and a lovely FF had dex for us so just need to get into PJ's and head to bed ... am shattered xxx


Hugs to you all, daisy x


----------



## Notty

Hi everyone.

Yes I agree tx with a little one is a logistical nightmare. I also feel very guilty as I am more snappy and emotional and worry it will affect LO. I guess we just have to remember that we are doing it for them too as I so want dd to have a sibling.

I have just done my trigger shot and have egg collection number 3 on Monday.    

Kuki it looks like we will be cycle buddies. Good luck


----------



## Kuki2010

Notty, good luck for monday.. Once I get to Uk I should be on line more frequently... Although this time around I will try to forget about 2WW..

KG, excitement and anxiety gets too high as we closer.. I really want to relax about it but it is almost impossible..

Daisymay, take good care.. Keep those darling girlies in your tummy a bit more..

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi Girls

I have been reading the catch ups this week but keep being daunted by posting as there is so much information and so many of you to get to know!!   
Kuki & Notty good luck for this week   . I think in a weird way the stakes feel higher this time, and Kuki maybe its partly why you are feeling so down, because although before finally having my LO I was DESPERATE for a baby, and I thought I knew how much I would love my child - now I KNOW from the top of my head, to the pit of my stomach and every last ache of my heart how wonderful it is to be a mummy and to think this is it.... just the one chance just seems too too cruel. I am oh so thankful for DD and she really has completed my life..... but a sibling would just be the thing I want most for her and for me too. Very high stakes also for me as DH has said if this cycle fails, and I ask him again to cycle he will leave me     Says he wants to move on (and we can't afford it); but girlies I'm not sure I can... I think I will need to try again for a sibling so.. anyway fingers crossed this works.

Dilly - OMgoodness hon I really hope everything works out ok you have had such a nightmare by the sounds of it   

Loopy Loo/KG def a logistical nightmare with a LO. I also hadn't really left her at all and with daily bloods coming up when I start stimms it means I have to be on a 6am train down to London every day and not back til lunchtime/early afternoon and when they are scanning as well I can't take her with me. Have left her with a friend for the first time last week for an hour and a half, and then lots of help from the Grandees coming up. Only potential issue is my sister is due her first baby on 15th May so if it comes early then all my help goes out of the window!! Just need her baby to hang on (& considering her baby was inconsiderate enough to be conceived on the second month of trying    you would think it could not interfere with its cousin hopefully being conceived under less romantic conditions!!!!)

Hi Sleepy, Sarah, Jack, Daisy

Koala - OPK kits are a nightmare I reckon unless you use the digital one - which is really really easy and reliable and simple and you do it first thing if you want so its done with for the day and you don't forget!! Easy to read - nice smiley face when you ovulate. I assume you have had your surge now? I feel for you - had a similar thing this month; clinic asked me to use OPK and I thought would save a fiver (didn't go back to work after having dd so money a lot tighter than last time when fancy OPK were not a problem!!) which was silly as in the grand scheme of £20K a cycle its nothing!! Anyway the instructions were to pee same time each day; between 10am and 8pm; not to have drunk excessive liquid for 4 hours before hand and not to have gone to the loo for a couple of hours before hand too!!! Really hard to follow and also really hard to read the kit. After a week of no surge when had been expecting i,t was due to go down for a blood test to see if I had missed it and so I then bought the digital kit and then got a smiley face the day before I would have gone down on day 21!! Nightmare and I was so stressed as if I had missed my surge it could have put paid to cycling this month and then I definitely would have clashed with my sister's baby!! AARRGGHH!!

I started DR on Tuesday just gone and gosh the lovely DR headaches hit straight away ; but also the DR tiredness!! Agree its much harder with a LO to cope with as well as I am snappy and tired too and I don't want to be! Just hope its worth it.

Anyway, sorry for such a long post and for so much about me, I wish you all the best those of you with such key things happening this week and I hope to post more often and get to know you more.

Huggles   

Rosey


----------



## Notty

Just a quick one as I am feeling a bit tender after EC. I got 8 eggs which I am happy about. Just  for good news tomorrow.


----------



## daisy-may

Whoo ... thats fab news Notty !!!!!!!!! Come on PMA all the way !!!!!!! ......


rest up now and keep us posted ....


Bring on the babies !!!!!!!!!


Daisy xx


----------



## KG

Notty, that's great - wishing you all the luck in the world.

Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Good news Notty - fingers crossed for tomorrow, keep us updated.

Lou
X


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Wow 8 eggs is great - hope the news is good today Notty


----------



## Notty

Thanks girls. All 8 eggs were mature, 6 have fertalised. Fingers crossed now for Thursday when we will find out more. xxx


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

fingers crossed; your little girl is just 10 days younger than mine and I do hope we both manage to give them the best Xmas/New Year presents ever!!


----------



## daisy-may

fab fert rate notty !!!!!!!!!! Not long till thursdays update ....


all ok this end have reached 32 weeks so the countdown is on, 6 weeks to go maximum , have consultant and scan appt tomorrow to discuss the plan of action ....


love to you all daisy xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Well done Notty will be thinking of you tomorrow

x


----------



## DazeyJ

Hi ladies, I am 2 days past a 5 day transfer and we already have a lovely little 18mth old, just wanted to ask you pregnant ladies how careful you were during 2ww and early pregnancy with carrying your LO's etc....my DP carried the last time and she is really looking after me but she can't carry on doing everything  , advice/experience much appreciated...


----------



## daisy-may

hey dazey .... i just carried on as if nothing had happened !!! Like you dex was just over 18 months and there was no way he would let me slow down let alone take it easy ......


as for advice, try not to think abotu TX or the 2ww .... i know its hard but be normal for the sake of your little one ....


anyway, how you feeling ??


daisy xx


----------



## DazeyJ

Hi Daisy, am feeling fine, a little bit crampy from those damn pessaries but too busy to obsess...yet!!! Have a positive feeling at the mo...and am very happy that we got some frosties as did not enjoy the IVF experience...we had to travel to London for two weeks from Dublin (all 3 of us!) so it was pretty full on..I see you are pretty near to having twinnies! Did you have a double transfer?


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Dazey I had a surprise BFP and have to say i am more relaxed this time I was 7 weeks when I found out and had been doing high impact exercise classes etc as I had no idea. Re carrying DS I have no choice DH is away alot and unfortunatly DS is not walking yet! Good luck hope you get a BFP.

x


----------



## daisy-may

Hey Dazey ..... we had our final fresh transfer ( no 5) and decided not to risk just putting 1 back. Id always has 2 top quality blasts put back and had very little luck so we thought there was a slight implantation problem with me so we diddnt think twice about having 2 back this time. Then i tested only after a week ( due to a migrane and me wanting/needing to take my meds) and we had a very stronng line just after 7 days so instantly knew both had taken ..... and now im 32 weeks with twins !!!


One thing i would say is never give up on your dream, keep going as normal ( if you can remember how to be normal) and the girlies on this thread are lovely ..... dont know what id have done without them all ....


right, little one gone to nursery now waiting for supernanny to arrive !!!! Mums donw again and is coming to my scan and consultant appt today with me so time for breakfast and a cuppa ...


will be back later after my scan ....


PMA all the way girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


much love always, daisy xxx


----------



## Notty

Just wanted to let you know that the call yesterday was good news. The embryoligist said my embies were looking really nice so wanted to go to blast. Ahhhh, never done this before, I'm just   so hard that they make it. I keep thinking I have never had a blast and then remind myself that dd must have been one, just she was already inside me. So ET is tomorrow at 10.45 so I will be pupo in 25 hours!!

Big   to you all xxx


----------



## KG

Notty wishing you loads of luck tomorrow. 

Dazey, lots of luck with your 2ww. 

Kuki, how are you doing?

Daisy - not long to go now!

SP - how are you? Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly?

AFM, just stimming for IUI again, scan next Mon to see how the follies are growing.

Kx


----------



## koala boo

Hi all,   

SleepyPenguin - Thank you for your reply to me the other day. I see from your signature you are pregnant so lots of luck for the rest of the pregnancy

Sheepy Cloud - Thank you also for your recent reply - I did think of the digital tests but DH had already got me the other ones so was a bit late but yes that probably would have been most accurate as I wouldn't have been wondering if it was another faint line appearing or not but I got my surge after all and have since  had ET with 2 embryos put back so now officially on the 2WW which is really a hard wait but fingers crossed..
Lots of luck to you for your next cycle, how is it going?

Notty - Good luck for ET tomorrow. This is the first time we have had our embies as day 5 blasts - we had 8 frozen originally and our Dr suggested we thaw all 8 and could re freeze if survived at blasts but we had 7 out of 8 that survived thaw then on ET day we had 2 blasts so really really hoping this works. Really hope all goes well for you and fingers crossed, keep us updated..

Dazey J - Good luck on the 2WW.. I am in the same situ and although I was very careful what I did the first time around, I feel I prob am doing bit more this time as with a LO it's hard not too but as long as your not overdoing it you should be ok. Let us know how it goes..

Good luck to everyone else on 2WW and with pregnancies - positive vibes to everyone   .

I am finding this 2WW just as hard as not sure again whether my mind is playing tricks or not so I'm not really talking much about it as just don't want to jinx anything. I wonder if anyone knows though, basically I have had a natural FET this time round so no drugs at all and I am due AF around now so it's just an awful feeling as have been having bit of a bleed so every time I check I just feel so worried that it may have started.. Has anyone else had this?   

Koala xxxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Thanks girls for your replies, have decided to carry on as normal as possible but will try not to overdo it...2ww not too bad for me so far, its good to have a LO to keep you busy and your mind off things...am managing to stay positive so far...

Koala Boo - where on the 2ww are you? I've no experience with the bleeding I'm afraid but I know its very common on the 2ww, is it dark, could it be implantation?

KG - best of luck with you scan Monday

Notty - Hope your ET went well too, welcome to the 2ww! Am only a few days ahead of you and was a blast transfer too, just the one  

Daisy - thanks for replies, hope your scan went well and that your littleuns are thriving..


----------



## koala boo

DazeyJ - I am glad you are keeping positive and I think trying to just get on as normal but not over doing it is the best way and yes having LO should help get your mind off it a bit..

Having said that, I do wish I could be more positive about the 2WW but I am feeling really low at the mo and DH is seeing to DD while I just having some time to myself as seen bit more blood (sorry tmi would say red like norm AF) and it just really goes through me and now I have a really dull stomach ache so I think tom I may just have to deal with AF . In answer to your question Dazey, I had ET on sat 26th Mar and the embies were at day 5 blasts so I think I'm on day 11.. 

xx


----------



## DazeyJ

Koala - am so sorry you are having some scary bleeding     for you that it is just a scare...


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies

Have been AWOL, had worst week of my life have been in hospital with DD and then on Wednesday my Best friends little baby boy died. He couldn't fight anymore can't write anymore will be back later when I can post more Xxxxxxxxx

Lou
Xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Loopy
Iwas thinking of you yesterday so sorry about your BF baby and hope DD is on the mend   .
x


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Oh Loopy I am so sorry. I hope you are getting huge hugs and comfort and I so hope dd is doing ok. Your poor poor bf, the worst nightmare and I just pray you are a comfort to her.
Huggles to all and esp 2ww too.


----------



## KG

Loopy, my heart goes out to you and to your poor, poor BF. She is lucky to have a friend like you as you have been such a support and I am sure she appreciates how much you are there for her. I do hope all is ok with your DD.

Take care, 

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear friends,
Feeling mega hormonal today. Not sure why. I could be anything.. Meds? AF approaching or Implantation. Who knows.
My old laptop packed up last sunday so could not be online since than. 
Came back to UK last night. And so very happy to be home although feeling very down today. But we'll get used to it very quickly I am sure.
On wed I had my transfer. They took 2 out of freezer on tuesday morning both were grade1 8cell embies when they froze them as 3 day embies. By wed morning one became a 12cell grade1 and one 14cell grade2. So not sure if that's good news but embroyologs were happy about them and there were no liquid in the womb and was a straight forward transfer for once.
Test date is 11th of April. And today or tomorrow they should be implanting.. I had some pains yesterday. I am hoping it is them not gas cos of travelling stress..
Going to sleep in half hr so. I am hoping it is going to help to my mood. 
Sorry don't have time for personals. But thinking of you all. 
Love.. Kukixx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Loopy, huge hugs Hun. Look after your Bf, she is very lucky to have you x

Hope DD is feeling better?

Had my bloods taken last week and I am ovulating which is great news. Just waiting for DH to get his test done now, 5th of May. At least then we will know where we stand.

Hugs to all

x


----------



## sabah m

Loo I am so so sorry, I was feeling it was a lovely miracle reading every update about the little boy, how completely heartbreaking to have the hope taken from you, its so cruel.  Hope you DD is ok and that you and your friend are able to mourn your loss xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo, just saw what happened. Goodness I am so very sorry.. Words fail me.. Can not imagine how your BF is feeling.. Sending you      Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladeis,
Tested last two days and it is negative.. Negative.. Today is 8dpast transfer date.. 
OTD is 11th.. Monday.. Will test till than every morning..
I hope you are having more luck than me..
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, I am hoping that you are testing too early, sweetie. Things could change before Monday.

Take care, 
Kx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Kuki Don't give up yet   for positive news.

xx


----------



## Notty

Kuki-It's still early hun, I will be   it changes. I am testing Monday too if I can wait that long xxx


----------



## KG

Notty, didn't realise you were testing next week too. Wishing you loads of luck.

Kx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck Notty, I will be    for Monday for you   

Kuki, I hope its too early for you to tell hun. I know you will be feeling pretty deflated right now even though it is early but try and stay positive. Lots of    for you.

I have bought a clearblue fertility monitor this week, gosh they are expensive! Anyway, hoping to try naturally this month until DH goes for his test next month. Every little helps right?


----------



## daisy-may

come on kuki ... pma hon !!!! 


thinking of you xxxxx


love and hugs to you all, daisy xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank  you for the great support ladies.
Another big negative today..
Will test again tomorrow.
Beautiful day out there adn I can not even enjoy a bit.
Notty, good luck for monday.. Hope you ae the lucky one..
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, I know there is no point in telling you to step away from the pee sticks, but you are going to drive yourself mad by Monday. 


Take care of yourself.    


Kx


----------



## daisy-may

Notty ... how you holding up hon ?


daisy xx


----------



## DazeyJ

I just wanted to pop on to say to you nice ladies who gave me advice re. heavy lifting etc I tested a few days early and got a BFP on Wednesday, have tested everyday since and it is looking good so far, will test last time on my OTD tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to call my consultant for a scan appt then on Monday...

Can I ask you ladies who are pregnant did your EDD relate to your EC date or ET date when you had your first scan? Just wondering how pregnant I am supposed to be and it is so confusing! 

Kuki I hope things work out and that you are still testing too early   

Notty - I just replied to you on the 2WW thread, best of luck for Monday, finger's crossed for you


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your kind words the last 10 days have been worst ever, yesterday was the little mans funeral and my darling friend was so brave as was her husband who carried the tiny casket into the crematorium. Just before we went in she looked at me and mouthed "I don't want to do this" and my heart just broke .....
Don't know what to say or do for them just trying to be the best friend I can be and hopefully help her a little. My whole outlook on life and the world has changed - how can this happen to someone who through a botched appendix operation was left infertile then spent 6 years on IVF to get pregnant on her last frozen embryo and then this I don't know anything anymore .....

Kuki - I am so hoping Monday brings you joy but whatever happens we are here for you always...

Notty - good luck on your OTD x

KG - back in the saddle of tx? Hope all is going well x

Daisy - tell them babies to stay put in there I want no more shocks !! 36 weeks + sounds good to me xxx

Dazey- Congrats hope u have started a BFP stampede!

Everyone else hello and wishing you lots of love and hope xx

Lou
X

Oh forgot am 1 day late but have af pains and tested this morning and got a BFN so looks like back to the clomid for me xx


----------



## KG

Loopy, what a horrible time for you and for your friend. Just wanted to say I am thinking of you.

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loopy,
Same here. I told your story to Tom last nite and cried about it.. Feeling so very emotional..
How is your friend coping?
Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Goodmorning Ladies,
Another negative today.. 
My boobs are hurting.. my back and tummy are killing me.. I am sure AF is on way but meds are keeping it away.. 
Love to you all..
I hope you are luckier than me..
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Kuki - sending you lots of love, strength and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

So sorry Kuki    Will you have another go?

Well, the monitor arrived and it took me a whole day to get through the instructions    Anyway I am day 7 but the monitor thinks I am day 6 but hopefully its not such a big deal    It asked me to pee on a stick, which I did and I have low fertility which I would on day 6. So far so good, will keep you posted on my pee posts   

Everyone had a good weekend?

xx


----------



## KG

So sorry Kuki, I was hoping it would change for you. Take care of yourself.

Dazey - congrats, brilliant news.

Sammy, those monitors always look really complicated (and pricey!) Hope it does the trick...

Notty, good luck with testing tomorrow.

koala, how is your 2ww going?

AFM, IUI scheduled for tomorrow with 2, maybe 3, good follies, then the dreaded 2ww again.


----------



## Sammysmiles

3rd time lucky hun  

x


----------



## sleepypenguin

Kuki   there are no words

KG Good luck for tomorrow hope you can relax in the sun after

Sammy How does the monitor work? If it only tells you the day you ovulate you have missed some chances as 'getting jiggy' a few days before ovulataion is advised too.

Dazey   congratulations

Loopy how are you doing you have had to do one of the hardest things I can imagine, attending the funeral of one so young.

We have throughly enjoyed the sun but does anyone else's washing level double when playing outside all the time? We seem to be flying through clothes but it is worth it to see DS playing in water, mud, sand, grass and anything else he can get his hands on.

x


----------



## daisy-may

love and luck for the morning girlies .....


lots love daisy xxxx


----------



## koala boo

Hi all,


DazeyJ - Just read your news on your BFP   ! Congratulations and wishing you a healthy pregnancy..


Notty - Good luck for testing tomorrow   


Loopy - So sorry to read your news regarding your BF's baby boy, that is heartbreaking, don't think there are any words     


Kuki -   


KG - Good luck for your IUI tomorrow    


AFM - BFN this time for us unfortunately, I knew last Sat as AF started so was absolutely gutted then. It's crazy as it just shows how my mind was playing tricks as I even thought I was getting symptoms on the 2WW of feeling nauseous, lethargic and almost the same feeling as when I had my BFP. I have been rather glued to the internet and FF to find a bit of hope of starting AF while on 2WW and still having a BFP although I knew deep down the answer from AF starting. Test day was last Wed 6th and neg so been discussing with DH since on what to do next as would have to have a fresh cycle as no more frozen embies left.
Does anyone know of an IVF short protocol and whether you could be at risk of OHSS? Basically a nurse from our FC mentioned it to me but as I've had OHSS in the past from IVF (with another clinic and very bad experience) I don't feel IVF is suited for me and obviously IVM has worked so think we will stick to this for the next cycle but just wondered


Hello to everyone else!


Koala   xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sleepy, it's a nifty little thing really. You poas then insert it into the monitor and it reads your hormone levels. So low fertility, then high then peak which is when the egg is ready. That way you don't miss any chances.

It won't help with our MF but if we know we are doing it at the right time then it's something rather than guessing I suppose.

xx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Koala so sorry 

Sammy We are MF as well and as you can see it happened against the odds we were given at the clinic (more chance of winning the lottery), we did the deed every other day for 2 weeks over my supposed fertile period didn't work last time but obviously did this time. 

Good luck 

x


----------



## KG

koala, so sorry. The same happened to me last cycle, AF arrived about 6 days before OTD. I knew there was no chance, but couldn't lose the faint possibility of it working until I'd done a test on OTD. Take care.

Kx


----------



## Notty

Hi ladies  

It is BFP!!! We are very very happy. I did a CB digital and it says pregnant 2-3 weeks. Thank you for all your support girls. xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Great news Notty, here's to a healthy 8 months for you


----------



## Tillypops

Yay!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Weldon Notty.. Wonderful news!! Just enjoy..
For us a defo negative.. 
Not even bother with blood test..
Feel really crap.. 
Bloody journey.. 
Won't get the threat more down.. 
Wishing you all lots and lots of luck..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## Notty

Kuki-I'm sorry hun, this journey can be so cruel. Thinking of you


----------



## Tillypops

Big hugs Kuki - take care of yourself.

xxxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kuki, have a good cry, pick yourself back up and we will all be here for you  

Sleepy, I love reading about MF BFP's. It gives us all a bit of hope. A natural pregnancy isn't ruled out completely so I hold onto that thought! Day 7/8 for me, the monitor still says low but it had 2 faint lines on the stick. With an OPK, I would take that as high fertility so maybe that's where I am going wrong 

Xx


----------



## daisy-may

firstly am so sorry Kuki ...... was so hoping things would change for you. I know how desperats you were for this to work ..... like the others say, take your time and dont rush anything. Have some hugs cuddles with Lara and give her a big kiss from me .... wish i was closer to give you a real hug. If i can do anything, please just shout xxxxxxxxxx


Koala, am sorry hon. The negatives just suck. Some people recon its easier once you have a little miracle but its harder. We all understand how you are feeling at the mo, so make sure you take your time and get some love and support from us on here .... cant help with the Sp thingy ... some one on here will though , take it one step at a time and hug hugs xxxxx




Sammy, your monitor sounds like a good idea ....  fingers and toes crossed you dont have to use it too much !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Notty, wow !!!!!!! Congrats and 2-3 weeks could suggest twingles at this point !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, so so so happy for you ..... much love and luck for the rest of your journey .... try and rest up as much as you can and let us know when your scan is booked for .... whoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dazeyj, meant to reply sooner but not been on here, congrats hon !! Whens your scan booked for ?? heres to a happy and healthy 8 months !!!!!! Much love xxx


KG, come on PMA lady !!!!! Youll be pupo in no time .... what time is it all happening today ? We'll help to keep you sane on the 2ww .... he he he !!!!!!!! look forward to your update xxxx


Sleepy, how you doing hon ?


Lou, sorry to have read the news about your friend ..... what a horrid thing to have gone through .... how are you now ??


As for me, still hanging in there although starting to try all the tricke in the book to get these 2 out ... cons wont induce till 38 weeks or alow me to elect section at 39 weeks so at the mo its ahatever happens first !!!! Had another scare last week where i ended up on the day assessment unit for the entire day and had another scan and the little man is already just over 5lbs at 33 weeks !!!!! Little lady predicted about 4.5lbs so im carrying big babies ..... really struggling at the me. Cant drive now and cant do anything really, im just very thankful i have a lovely little man who seams to understand and let mummy have some rest ....


anyway, back later ..... much love to you all ( and to anyone ive missed sorry    )


daisy xxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Loopy - I read back to find out what happened to your friend...absolutely devastating for her, life is so unfair...she is lucky to have your understanding and support...sorry to hear about the BFN, any chance you were testing a little early?

Kuki - am so sorry to hear about you BFN, you have had a difficult week.  

Koala - am sorry also to hear about your BFN...I don't know the answer to your question but would imagine the risks would be the same as you stimulate just don't down reg as far as I know..my DP had severe OHSS with our LO and says she will never do IVF again so I understand your fears...x

Sammy - hope that kit helps make things happen  

KG -  best of luck for your 2WW  

Daisy - those babies are a fantastic weight..well done you   I really don't know how you do it with a LO the same age as mine...my DP has taken our LO for the afternoon to let me rest and I'm barely 5 weeks! We're really lucky as both self employed so can share child care....here's hoping they make a move soon if thats what you want


----------



## KG

notty, brilliant news, congratulations!

kuki, sending you big hugs. We are here for you if you want to rant.

daisy, sounds like your babies are doing great. hang on in there.

Afm, back on the 2ww, all went well today, so keeping fingers crossed that it will be our month.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
My morning test became positive later.. Faint one..  Did digital and not pregnant. went to see gp.. And will do a blood test tomorrow morning but result comes out in 48hrs..
Have another digital to use tomorrow morning.. Will carry on testing till blood test results or AF comes.. It is due on wed.. 
KG, wish this is your month!!!   
Love to you... Mxxx


----------



## weenster

hi all,

I posted on here about a month ago when I was getting ready to start IVF again (already have a DS, aged 2), and just wanted to update you .....  had always been told in the past that I'd never be able to fall pregnant naturally (PCOS so not ovulating, bicornuate uterus and 2 cervix so it's kind of like a maze in there!!) so only option was IVF.  We were so blessed to fall pregnant first time with DS and love him to bits.  Anyway, decided to try again and contacted the clinic to arrange IVF .... but discovered i was already pregnant - even the hospital couldn't believe that i'd fell pregnant naturally, without even trying as such!  Anyway am now 7 week pregnant and have 1 happy healthy heartbeat .... here's hoping all goes well!

I know that these boards have been a great help to me over the years, and hope that reading my story might give any of you who are feeling a bit low a bit of hope .....  

Good luck to you all,

Weenster x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Weenster, how amazing for you Hun! Congratulations and I hope you have a lovely healthy pregnancy. I love natural stories, give us hope 

Kuki, did you go back to the test later? Could it be an evaporation line? The digi tests need more HCG to detect PG so here's hoping you have a slow starter. I had the same with DS2, a faint line appeared an hour later but I could never get the digi tests to work. Good luck with the GP, lots of   for you

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Sammysmiles,
Did another digital this morning. and say not pregnant. Went to blood test this morning. But will have wait for result till on thursday afternoon. 
Still no AF.. And I must say I don't think I am.. So given up on all my drugs today so AF can turn up..
Weenster, what a lovely story.. Enjoy... Tell us your all good news in the future.. Wishing you a great pregnancy..
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, how are you doing today? 

Adenauer, congrats! So nice to hear a story like yours.

Kx


----------



## KG

Stupid spell check on my iPad! That last message was supposed to be for Weenster.


----------



## Kuki2010

KG,
I did a test yesterday and said NOT Pregnant. I stoped all the hormons already since yesterday morning. Went to see my gp on monday nite. And he said lets do blood test. Went for blood test yesterday morning. Got to wait for 48hrs for results. I thought AF would come today but still nothing. So waiting.. See which one will come first AF or Test result.. I really don't think I am pregnant.. Just waiting for AF. But will be good to have a solid closure and that will be the blood test result.. 

Yesterday went to see friends.. Was really nice. And One of them did turkish coffee reading. And the bottom of the cup.. Here it was.. My tummy.. There were two sacs.. But one baby was normal and one was not.. And she said.. I am going to have twins but one won't last long.. But the other is son will born fine in 4 in time.. Meaning could be 4 days or 4 months or 4 years.. I am hoping it will be 4 motnhs time on my last 2 frozen darlings.. 

Hope is great things.. We hope and live.. 

Love to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies

Notty - Congrats!! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x
Weenster - Same to you and its lovely to hear about these special babies who are so clearly meant to be x

Kuki - sending you lots of love, you must be all over the place.. hoping you get you answer soon of course praying that it is the answer we all want to hear. Indeed we do live and hope - its all I feel I can do.

KG - hoping your 2ww is not sending you round the twist, when is OTD? hoping for a sticky miracle x

Dazey - Thats what I thought maybe I am testing too early so next morning went to loo still nothing so peed on another stick and what happened? AF arrived as I wiped (tmi sorry!) So waste of 2 tests, I just sat and laughed if I didnt do that I would have cried...

AFM - Still feeling terrible, spend the whole time wanting to see and speak to BF and then when I do I just feel so much worse as it hits me that she is broken and I can do nothing to fix her. She is such a private person that she goes into herself, its like a nightmare and the worst thing is you cant wake up... Started next cycle of Clomid and got tracking scan on 20th April so we shall see what that says as having no Accupunture this month as he has sodded off to Kenya for a month on holiday! 
Right better get on as have Niece and Nephew here today so along with DD have 3 kids 6 and under who are just arguing about what to play etc..

Louise
x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Things go from bad to worse - just got letter from hospital through to say that my follow up appointment in may has now been moved to august! On my last lot of clomid now so I will be 4/5 months adrift without any medication. Just phoned and the secretary said she will look into it but won't be able to speak to me till next week as she has to request my notes etc...


----------



## KG

loopy, that's so frustrating. Any chance they will give you a few more months of clomid to bridge the gap? I would push the fact that you have been successful with clomid before as a good reason to continue.

Kuki, wishing lots of luck tomorrow.

OTD for me is Wed 27th. Not sure what to do as MIL is visiting and I will be on my own with her that day, dh at work. She doesn't know about our tx, and whether it is positive or negative I am going to have to hide my feelings, which might be difficult.

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Loo, can you get clomid privately?

KG, god going to be difficult.. I could never hide anything.. 

AFM; Did a test. And negative. But still no af..3 days late. Now if it is ectopic pregnancy does not get hcg levels? how do we know if it is ectopic?
Called surgery for blood result.. and they told me to call back tomorrow morning. Well it will be 72 hrs than.. I am going to call back tonight at 4.30ish.. They will get cross but I don't care.. I will try tof ind out.. 

I feel like AF is not on way at all.. So not sure what could actually be?  I have stoped all meds on mondaynight hoping will bring AF on.. 

Any ideas?

Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Kuki,

With an ectopic you I believe you would still get a positive pregnancy test. I would be aware of any pain/bleeding and if you are worried then call the GP's.

I am    for you, expecting you to wait is very unfair. Our docs usually get bloods back after 2pm so I would give them a call later just in case.

Sorry hun   , I hope AF turns up soon and you get some answers.


----------



## DazeyJ

Loopy - just wanted to pop a quick post as your last post about your friend brought back so many memories..my sister had a still born baby a few years ago and I remember that feeling so well about her being broken and not being able to fix it...I used to wake up every morning and cry as I was heartbroken for them and thought they would never recover but they did find some way to recover and they have carried on with their lives now although I'm sure it will always stay with them...what I'm trying to say is I thought she could never be happy again but I was wrong, it just took time..there's nothing you can say to your friend except let her know your there...sorry it turned into a definite BFN for you this time... 

Kuki - am pretty sure you would have a positive test with an ectopic too...maybe the stress is keeping AF at bay?


----------



## KG

Kuki, it seems v unfair for GPs to make you wait. I'm also pretty sure you would have had a positive if it was ectopic. I guess you have tried testing with other brands of tests? I can't think of any other helpful solutions.

Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Kuki - bloody doctors and hospitals they add more stress to the situations!! Agree with the others that you should still get a positive if it's ectopic. Hoping you get things sorted quickly it's really not fair to make you wait for such a simple test x

Dazey - thanks for your kind words, without sounding too cheesy time is the only thing that is ping to help and heal and in the meantime I will just be there when she needs me, really struggling with all the feelings as I feel because of what's happened to her I should be grateful for DD but if anything since what's happened it's made my longing for number 2 worse - am I making sense?? Rarely do these days! 

KG - oh my god - I don't know what I would do, any chance you could change the days she is coming?? 

Taking DD to cinema in a minute to see Rio then a McDonalds - no one report me to the food police !!


----------



## Kuki2010

My darling friends,
Manage to get the result and it is negative.. Now I can move on.. Bloody thing.. 
Well I shall enjoy my wine tonight.. 
This summer I will enjoy.. And do the last FET in September.. I have not had a summer without treatment for years.. This year I will just enjoy it with my darling Lara...
So greatful you are here with me.. You have been great as always..

Loo, I have not take Lara to cinema love to.. Let us know if you girls enjoyed the Rio.. Iwonder if she could cope with dark etc...

Love and luck to you all.. 

Kukixx


----------



## KG

Kuki, I'm so sorry it wasn't positive, but at least you have a definite answer and a plan for the future. Will be thinking of you.

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, thank you hon.. Period is here this morning. A bit painful but feeling lighter already.. Will go up from now on.. 
I am taking 4 months off from txing.. Will try last 2 embies in sep.. 
Lets enjoy the summer for once.. 
Hope you are going to be lukcy this time.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## RoseB

Hello ladies

I've only just found this thread and would like to join in if I may. Hello Sammy   

I've just found out I have a blocked cervix so am waiting for a hysteroscopy and laperoscopy. I had a D&C when DS was 8 weeks old as I had retained products and it may be scarring. I did have PCO when I was trying for DS but that has cleared up now which is good news. I haven't had an AF since he was born though and I only found out this week it is because my cervix is blocked.

Anyway, enough about me. Looking forward to hearing some good news on here.

Rx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Rose! I hope your next procedure clears things up for you. I know it sounds   but at least you know the problem and they can help  

We are going for IUI/IVF at some point this year   DH is having a sperm test early May. He had low motility last time. He lives a better lifestyle now, so hoping it is better  

Using the Clearblue Fertility Monitor this month, got my peak today. Miracles can happen, if I didnt believe in that then I would go mental  or something like that


----------



## RoseB

Sammy  - hope you are getting seriously jiggy with it   Sounds like DH's sperm should be better and you are right, this board is full of miracles! I do feel a bit better knowing what the problems is - it's just the frustrating waiting for hospital appointments that gets to me. 

Kuki - have just read back, big   and it looks like it will be a nice summer to enjoy and take some time out   

Rx


----------



## Clairexx

Hi girls, only just found this thread. Hope ican join you. My ds arrived in aug 09 following icsi. I am currently on my 10 day wait. And will test tomoz. This is our third try since dec, my snow bubbas did not make the thaw and then had a day 2 transfer of 2 embies, experience made me feel that it eas not going to happen due to low fert rate, and we got a bfn. ...... So here I am again riding the tx rollercoaster after having 2 day 5 blasts transferred last Monday. Feeling much more positive this time as ds was a day 5 transfer. I will try to read back and catch up with yr news. Am thrilled there is a board for the mums who want to be mums again.

Love Claire xx


----------



## Notty

Dazey-I just wanted to pop on to wish you loads of luck for your scan today.


----------



## daisy-may

Ooh .... good luck dazey !!!!


back later to see if theres any news !!!


daisy xx


Oh and welcome claire xxx girls here are lovely xxx


----------



## RoseB

Hi Claire - my DS was born Aug 09 too and I just found this thread. Good luck with the test tomorrow.

Rx


----------



## DazeyJ

Ah Notty and Daisy thanks for thinking of me! Am only 5wks6days and there was a little hearbeat thumping away! Am delighted and am determined to enjoy the pregnancy now...She said it must have only started in the last day or so...how amazing...also just found out a close friend is also pregnant due a week after me, she's been trying a while so doubly delighted and we're all having indian tonight to celebrate!

RoseB and Claire - welcome!  

Hope you all are doing well..x


----------



## daisy-may

Whoo ... way to go Dazeyj !!!!!!!!!!!!! Fab news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so so so so so happy for you xxx


daisy xxx


----------



## Notty

Dazey-woohoo congratulations. Are you getting many symptoms now. I so wish I could have an early scan, 2 weeks and counting xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Evening all!

Dazey - Ahh a little heartbeat, what fab news so pleased for you x

Daisy - how are u? The 2 little ones behaving I hope - not long to go!! Have you picked names yet? X

Claire and Rosey - hello looking forward to chatting with you both x

Notty - how are u? 

Sammy - how goes the clear blue monitoring ? Have u peaked yet?? X

Kuki - hope u are ok been thinking of you lots x
KG - how's your 2ww going ? X
Hello to every one else sleepy, Sabah and anyone else I have missed x

AFM - off to hospital for scan tomorrow and trigger shot fingers crossed! Going to kick off about my follow up being changed so I pity the poor person there tomorrow ha ha !
Feeling a bit brighter as come to the realisation that I cannot magically fix my darling best friend and she has to come to terms with everything in her own time, need to just be there when she needs a ear or shout and cry. 
Oh an after months of DD asking when she is going to get a brother or sister she said to me today "it's alright just me you and Dad isn't it
mum?" She makese laugh so much although I did think does she know something I don't??!!


----------



## Clairexx

Hi Gals,

Rose B - Are you contemplating next tx?

Dazeyj - Congrats to you, that is one big milestone ticked off.

Daisy-May - Not long to go now, how are you feeling?


Hi to all spin
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

Loopy, yes I got my first peak on Sunday and again on Monday so we had a little lovemaking   . I guess I am on now on a 2WW now but it doesnt feel like it, more likw a 2WW for AF    Great news on tomorrow, fingers crossed for you and your DD. What a cutie. Great advice on your best friend, she is lucky to have you   

Hi Claire   , good luck for tomorrow.

Fantastic news Dazey, now get on with having a healthy and happy pregnancy hun x

Rose, it is hard being at a standstill isnt it? DH is going for a sperm test 5th May, until then we are in limbo. We just want answers dont we?

x


----------



## RoseB

Dazey - haven't really posted here before but wanted to say congrats   

Claire - my cervix is blocked so I have to wait to have a hysteroscopy to find out what is blocking it.    nothing serious.

Sammy - fingers crossed hun, no reason to think that this won't be the month for you to   DH has to do his sperm test but I think he is a bit reluctant. He has to take it in to the hospital within an hour and it is at least half an hours drive away. Our friends suggested he go and do the deed in the hospital toilet! 

LoopyLou - good luck for tomorrow.

AFM - I feel a bit pg today and nearly bought a test. It started to make me worried though as not sure what would happen if I fell pg with a blocked cervix    The dr didn't say to use contraception though and the pco I had when I was trying for DS has gone away.   

Rx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oooh Rose, get a test. You just never know do you?

DH is the same, he has to get there rapid time. I would rather not think about it to be honest, compared to what we have to go through it's the least he can offer  

Does anyone else feel pain when they ovulate? I feel real pain for 2/3 days, but friends I have spoken to don't know when it's happening


----------



## KG

hi ladies,

Dazey, fab news! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Rose and Claire, welcome.

Loopy and Sammy,s ending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Daisy, how are you feeling? Are you managing to get any rest before the LOs arrive? Not easy with a toddler, I know.

Kuki, how are you doing, hun?

Notty, hope you are doing ok, waiting for the scan is worse than the 2ww!

AFM, not even half way through the 2ww and I'm fed up! I'm not stressing, just bored and want to fast forward to test day. 

Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## bobblymole

Hi Girls I wonder if I may join you? Have tipped my toe in the water at cycle buddies but it's hectic and I cant keep up! Plus most people over there seem to be first timers or people who haven't had any children yet and I feel awkward there cos I have a little boy who is 14 months from my 2nd IVF cycle in 2009.

I'm currently on day 6 stims (LP) using 300iu menopur. Not feeling too bad but DS poorly and DP away so its a bit stressful!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sun

Becks xx


----------



## Clairexx

Hi, Just wanted to say thanks for making me feel so welcome. I did a clear blue digital this morning and am really thrilled that we got our BFP. Can' wait for 12 week scan now so I can enjoy the pregnancy.

Love Cxx


----------



## daisy-may

Whoo !!!!!!!!! way to go claire !!!!!!!!!!!


Heres to a happy and healthy rest of the pregnancy !!!


much love, daisy xxx


----------



## KG

congratulations, Claire!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Well done Claire


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone


have tried to stay away so I don't become too obsessed, but am on day 12 of my cycle, need some advice had    last night but DP now away from tomorrow morning till sunday morning!!! Ahhh, shall we again tonight or tomorrow morning? Will obviously on sunday. 
Really don't think I stand a chance this month, but have taken clomid again so going for it lol


Hope everyone else is well
thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## weenster

Hi Sarah,

I remember when I was on clomid I got my BFP the month that i really didn't expect it - dh was out drinking all weekend and was so hungover the next morning he was struggling to keep his mind focused ........  I'd just go for it whenever you can, I didn't realise those wee swimmers can survive a few days in there finding their way to where they have to be!!!

W x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hello Ladies,

Posted yesterday on my phone then the bloody thing turned off so lost post grrr.....

Claire - Congrats hun so pleased for you x

Sammy - been meaning to tell you that my friend had to have ICSI for her little girl as they had severe male factor infact we told her husband had "no sperm worth anything and would never concieve on thier own" well 6 months after the birth of little one she fell pregnant naturally and they had only had sex twice since the birth! So miracles can happen so keep on trying! x

KG - big hug sweetheart keeping everything crossed for you, sorted out MIL problem yet? x

AFM - went for scan yesterday and have a very nice 22mm follicle on right ovary and lining 9.6mm so all looking good. Also sorted out my appointment nightmare and manged to book in again on 17th May - which is actually before my original one that got cancelled??!!

Lou
xx


----------



## RoseB

Claire - that's fantastic news    congatulations

Loopy Lou - great news about the appointment and follies

Sarahc- remember sperm survive for a while in there so there may be some still hanging around. Good luck   

Bobblymole - hope DS is feeling better.

KG - hope you're managing to keep your mind off test date (impossible I know!)

Sammy - I don't feel pain when I ovulate (although I have only ovulated twice in the past 4 years I think!) but when I was trying for DS and was on the clomid board, loads of the ladies felt ovulation pain. I think it is quite common, probably more so with people with fertility problems because they are more aware of exactly when they are ovulating so know what it is. A good sign that you are feeling it I'm sure.

Rx


----------



## Kuki2010

Clare, what a wonderful news.. Enjoy your hols..

KG, okay.. Getting on with our bathroom. And going to parents for the easter tomorrow. Without Tom.. He will join us on sunday nite.. Goodluck.. Will check over the weekend..

Have a wonderful Easter Ladies..

Love. KUkixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Hope you enjoyed beautiful day. Spend the most of the day at the garden at Parents.. Lara just loves it.. She and grandpa cleaned the pond and discovered two baby frogs.. They were gorgeous...
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi all

Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend - only 3 days til next bank holiday !!

Kuki - sounds like you had a great time Lara too, feeling any brighter in yourself? 

Managed to get garden sorted out and ready for summer on Friday, Niamh was very good just puttering around in her wendy house and hosing down the decking! Been to my dads yesterday and his girlfriend is in the process of moving in- now I do quite like her but am abit miffed that she is throwing things out and going on about redecorating etc... (dad still lives in my childhood home) and was going on about the living room carpet being awful and I snapped and said "bloody cheek I picked that carpet" well she did not know what to say, there's nothing awful about the carpet it's actually very nice!! 
Think I have just got to get used to her being there as Dad was on his own for the best part of 12 years after him & my mum divorced.
Been out on a Picnic today with friends but think I have burnt my face - can't wait to see what that looks like in the morning!!!

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Oh ps - good luck KG for wednesday got all crossed for a lovely BFP x

day 17 for me and having all sorts of twinges so lord only knows what going on....

xxx


----------



## sarahc

Thanks for the reply ladies


don't think I OV till sunday in the end just by twinges and body signs I get and he was back sunday early morning so we had another go!


Fingers crossed now   


sorry no personals rushing to work


love to all xxx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, hope you all had a great Easter. Just one day to go to OTD here and have managed to hold out on testing - v hard going this month, so glad I'll know one way or the other tomorrow.

Kx


----------



## Notty

KG-Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Well done for not testing early, I will be logging on hoping to see your lovely bfp xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Kg, thinking of you!! Let it be please a lovely BFP...
Had a great start to Easter. They told me on saturday SIL is pregnat.. On sunday they all join us.. All came a bit toomuch. Spend the all afternoon crying.. Was horrible.. Tom arrive on sunday 5pm.. We left parents just after that.. I just could not do any more pretending and all was okay.. I am so crap on pretending... Wish I knew before hand so I could be prepared better mentally and maybe even don't bother going there.. 
Anyway lets hope we can celebrate your BFP tomorrow.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## KG

kuki, I am so sorry you had a tough time. I always find it is v difficult when the news is just dropped on you like that. If I know in advance before I see someone and am in that situation, then I can process it and cope ok, but I remember last year having a v wobbly moment when I turned up to meet friends and one of them was v obviously pregnant and then announced it to us. Big hugs for you.

Kx


----------



## RoseB

Kuki - sorry you had to deal with the news unprepared. I always go very quiet when I am told and have to walk away for a bit. Sunglasses are coming in handy this time of year.


----------



## Loopy Loo

Oh Kuki that's so awful, it is so much easier when you are prepared and I always dread the face to face announcements. Do any of Toms family know about your treatment? 

KG - wishing you love & luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## KG

Thank you for your good wishes, ladies. Bfp for us today! I kind of had a feeling it would be, but was so scared in case my body was playing tricks. Bit nervous as it's not so long since we got this far before. As you all know, it's one worry over and on to the next...

Wishing lovely bfps for all of you.

Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

KG - yay woo hoo!!! Sooo pleased for you but the real burning question is was MIL there when you tested!!!!! 
I am sure you will be fine and have a healthly happy 8 months xx


----------



## KG

Loopy, yes, MIL is still here (a visit from my MIL is the only thing that feels longer than the 2ww!) We're not going to tell her though, will wait until we've had a scan and know all is ok - dh has the day off, so he can entertain her. Thanks for your good wishes.

Kx


----------



## Notty

KG-wooohoo congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, what a wonderful news!!!!! So happy for you!!! Way to go!!!! You must be so high in clouds.... 
How did you know you were lucky this time?
Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG,
I was thinking to do an IUI for us.. Of course not with Tom's sperms.. Not possibe.. They are crap in every single level..But if we got sperms.. We could try IUI but not many people I do know 40+ got pregnant with IUI.. You will be the only one.. 
As it is a lot easier than poxy ICSI and cheaper.. 
Waiting for your good news after the scan.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Well done KG thats fabulous news hope MIL leaves soon   .

Anyone heard from Daisy can't be much longer now.

x


----------



## daisy-may

Im still here ....


been an eventful few days if you want the details its in my diary ( in my signature ) but im still here and getting bigger by the day ...


Way to go KG !!!! Wicked news, love and luck for the next few months ...


Kuki, love to you hon, here if you need me xxx


Oh, back in a mo my little man is back !!!!!!!!!!! Whey !!!!!!!!!!! Playtime !!!!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xx


----------



## KG

daisy, just read your diary, omg what a few days you've had. Sounds like you have some good friends supporting you, even though hospital do not sound on the ball at all. Take care of yourself.

Kuki, my clinic is of the opinion that IUI is as likely to be successful as IVF for my age. It is a lot cheaper than ICSI, but of course the cost goes up if you need donor sperm. There are quite a few ladies on the IUI board who are using donor sperm, maybe pop over there and get some more info from them.

Thank you all for your good wishes. I don't think it's properly subpnk in yet, ESP as we haven't been able to talk about it much with MIL being here!

Kx


----------



## sarahc

KG - woohoo      fab fab fab news!


Congratulations xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi all

Daisy just read your diary wow you are nearly there we have our 20 week scan on the 11th it is a popular day poor Dex of all days for them to book you in at least you can combine parties in the future.

Enjoy the long weekend everyone we are painting the new extension and off to a wedding tomorrow my first night away from DS   (hoping for a lie in).

x


----------



## Sheepy Cloud

Hi Girls

I haven't posted for ages as the daily trips to London for bloods and scans then rushing home to spend time with dd before bed, plus trying to fit assignments for my Uni course in has left little time for posting! Well done KG great news and Kuki I am so sorry hon. We had 2 embies transferred on Thursday, OTD next Sunday so just crossing everything and praying like mad for success. 
Huggles to all
Rosey x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Daisy - read your diary cant believe they have gave you Dexs Bday as your section date! Hope all goes well and we see that lovely birth announcement ! x 

Spent most of night up A&E with best friend as she keeps getting stomach pains then having panic attacks because of the pain, also because of everything that happened she never had her post natal 6 week check. She did go to GP 2 weeks ago and they just sent her on her way!! So she is calling midwife today to get advice - this is all she needs I think alot of it is just the trauma of what's happened. 
Day 23 for me getting to tail end of this cycle not sure if Clomid has donethe trick or not been having the odd twinge but hey won't know until next weekend which is DD's birthday party always great timing !!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,
Lots and lots of luck for you.. It is getting very lukcy in here so.. MAybe you are next.. 
Your friend.. Poor thing.. It must be so awful.. You'll be strong for her.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## sarahc

Hi ladies


only a quick one, hope it getting lucky here!


I am 9DPO so getting there. Having period pains, bits of extra cm and uncomfortable tingly boobs at times but nothing else unless you count my horrible mood!


Loo - hope your friend is ok xxx




ordered my pregnancy tests off ebay so will hold off till then!


hope everyone else is okay


sarah xxxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Thanks Kuki, hope your weekend was better than Easter. How's Lara she is only 7 months younger than Niamh - how did they get so big so quickly? lots of hugs x

Sarah - you are a day behind me an snap to all the rest! My
Mood was foul yesterday morning just could not pull it together, hate this time would rather know one way or other.....

KG - how you doing? When is your first scan? 

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,
Yes that's right.. 7mts dif. between the girls.. I have managed to Lara potty trained. And took her to nursery today.. She went in with no problems.. Will go and pick her up at 12. Planning to walk up. 30mins walk.. Started my diet today so hoping it will help.. We were going to do picnic in the park but it is so very cold out there today.. Not so sure.. Will take it with me if it is too much we come back..
You are cycling at the mo? Good luck.. Lets hope it is the last one..

KG,
How are you? Scan?

Love to you all.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Kuki 

yep cycling at the moment - day 25 of month 3 of clomid, took me 7 goes to get pregnant with Niamh. going back to see consultant on 17th may to see what he wants to do about going forward not sure how many months of clomid i can do.. had one of those days yesterday where i felt fed up putting life on hold for treatment, have not planned holiday anywhere this year incase i get pregnant but i just feel like i am counting days...
its is cold out there today thinking of getting my coat out! the sun is shining but the wind is blowing alot.
hope your picnic is not too windswept!

xxx


----------



## KG

Loopy, wishing you loads of luck with your cycle. I know what you mean about putting your life on hold, not forward planning etc. We were planning on a 'proper' holiday this year, as feel we need a few hols before T starts school next year (how did that come around so quickly, although, I'm thinking Niamh must be starting this year?) So far we haven't managed it due to tx dates. Will have to see how things go...

Kuki, well done on the potty training, one of the most stressful things after weaning, I think! 

Sarahc, good luck for this month.

All fine here, news not really sunk in yet... First scan a week on Friday. They actually asked at the clinic if I was ok with it being Friday 13th!! I think I'm a bit past being superstitious about it all now!

Kx


----------



## sarahc

Think I am out   


did a test at 10/11 DPO and it was BFN. At the same point with DD2 I had a BFP. Gutted   


but will be back to read how you are all doing, catch up and plan my next cycle xxxx


----------



## KG

Sarah, that's still very early, hun, try again in a few days.

Kx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Hope you dont mind me joining in   .  I am on day 3 of letrozole and start my Gonal F injections tomorrow and feeling so guilty at trying for another baby, after it taking 13 years to get DS but at the same time I would love another baby, please tell me this is normal   and it just my hormones   

Sharry xx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sarah - it is early so hopefully things might change. Think I am in same boat here though 12 days DPO for me and still have not tested - I am too scared! Have got horrible AF type pains though so not holding out much hope. Getting well and truly fed up now, off to Pre school in a moment well everyone either has new babies or are pregnant and feel like some 2 headed monster who sticks out like a sore thumb cause I only have DD.

Sharry - hi, all sounds completely normal ! All the ladies are lovely on here so look forward to chatting x

KG - how funny about the scan on 13th!! People do make you laugh with what they say! x


----------



## sarahc

Hi everyone


thanks, just re looked at my dates and think I may be 10dpo today?? had horrible cramps like nasty period pains on monday so maybe implantation as since then sore uncomfortable boobs, think pulling sensations in my tummy and headache, plus a break out of spots on my chest. so would have been way to early for any test. or am I just wishful thinking?
my ebay ones haven't arrived so will stay away from the supermarket lol


very tearful today, I work in a maternity unit and it's been hard today  my partner doesn't have children, I have two which were conceived with clomid so I really feel I have let him down and that anyone else could give him a child of his own.  plus I have been through infertility for years and thought it was over, but it's not and it's really got me down today.


loopy loo - I sure you don't stick out but I know how you feel
Sharry - welcome
KG - thankyou x


my girls are tidying their rooms tonight lol!!!! will go an supervise


xxxxxx


----------



## KG

Sarah, sending you a big hug. My biggest wish is to never have to think about my fertility again. After ds was born, for a while I felt 'normal' and just like everyone else with a new baby and fertility went to the back of my mind, and it has felt even tougher having to go through it all again.

Sharry, welcome! There are so many mixed feelings when starting again, but you are in good company here. Are you doing IUI again?

Kx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Thanks for the welcome   

KG I am doing IUI again fingers crossed it works again     did my first gonal F this morning .....forgot how hard it was to do the first injection    and have a scan on tuesday, it is so much harder this time and wish I stayed at home with a family network to watch DS whilst I go for scans etc, but luckly I have a friend to look after him on Tuesday at least.

Sarah hope you get a good result when you test   

Sharry xx


----------



## RoseB

Good luck Sarahc and Sharry.  A big part of me just wants to get pregnant so I never have to think about fertility again. So fed up with it.


Rx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi all

Well gave in and did test yesterday day 26 (12 DPO) and was BFN, not surprised but AF pains have gone got huge swollen boobs and lots of CM (tmi sorry!!) so lord only knows what's going on with my body this month never had such a mix of things this late, AF due tomorrow/Saturday. 
Been on Pre school trip to farm today so am frazzled! DD enjoyed herself and is snoring her head off x

Hope all are well xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Loo, 
I am sorry darling. But don't give up yet.. Just test again on sat.. You never know..

Kg,
I forgot was the scan today or next week?

I have booked my flights for my FET last night. We fly at the end of july. FET should be 4-5th of August. This time me, DH and Lara are going. And not going to stay at mums.. So it can be relaxing time.. Like a little holiday.. We are hoping to go and stay at Assos etc.. Lets see.. Need to book the hotels extra later.. Feel abit relaxed now.. I need to work on getting happier..
I have lost 700gr.. I know I know it is not much but it is a start.. I am on my 1st green tee. And must say taste yuck.. But will drink another 2 this morning.. Yuck yuck..

If I don't talk ot you all. Have a great weekend..

Love and luck to you all..

Kukixx


----------



## KG

Loopy, hoping that Saturday brings better news for you.

Kuki, I think you feel better when you have a plan in place? Hoping that making it a holiday too will take some of the stress away. My scan is next week. Feeling oddly relaxed at the mo, what will be will be.

Sharry, good luck for Tues. I found the logistics of scans etc impossible as we don't have family around either. Thank god for good friends and an understanding nursery that could take ds at short notice.

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, is the best attitude.. So your body relax to concentrate on the miracle inside.. Enjoy your week.. 
Give us the best news on friday..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Well AF arrived in full flow this morning so thats it for this month, knew it was on it's way and had done all my crying and anger when I got the negative test but there's still a bit of you that clings on to that little bit of hope. So round 4 of clomid starts tomorrow and will book my scan and hopefully will be able to have trigger shot this month too ( had it with DD so would just make me feel better!) 
Anyway onwards and upwards have got Niamhs birthday BBQ with family and friends tomorrow and my mum is staying for a couple of days so will just thank my lucky stars for Niamh x

Sorry for me post !

Kuki - so glad you have a plan coming together, it's what you need when battling IF. It will be lovely for it to be a little holiday too x

KG - I am sure all will be well next Friday and I was like that when expecting Niamh which shocked me a bit as I thought I would be a complete worry wort!! X


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Loo, I am sorry.. It sucks.. It will happen. It just takes time and a lot of effort. Just rest a bit.. A week or so and get up and keep on fighting..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Thanks Kuki - that's what I am going do a week off then back into it full speed! 
Just a quick question for anyone thy can help: (tmi alert) I have only got brownish blood coming which I know is old blood and my accupunturist goes on about you shouldn't have old blood as it means the womb has not emptied properly last time, do I class this as day 1 or wait for fresh red blood? I should start my clomid on day 2 so not sure what to do? Also going to consultant next week should I mention that I keep gettingthe brown blood (don't think I had it when TTC DD ) ?? 

Thanks 
xxx


----------



## sarahc

Loo so sorry! not sure about the old blood question sorry.


I am 13dpo, but now a day late on period? Cramping, sore boobs, nasty headache, all side effects of clomid I know but that tiny weeny bit of hope is still there!!


Thought I had faint positives on internet tests from thursday to today, getting darker but think I am imagining them there    an FRER showed a faint line today when I looked hard so again just hopeful thinking. At 13dpo it should be dark not me looking for it lol.


Got cramps low in tummy so sure af will appear soon and going to lock my tests away now will monday!!


sorry me, hugs to loo
sarah xxxx


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girlies .....


So sorry loo ..... xxxx i was under the impression day 1 should be full flow red blood ....


Sarah, do another on monday, should be darker by then .... come on though PMA all the way .... xxx


Kuki, glad youve got your flights etc booked for your FET, Dex was a FET and hes 2 in 4 days ..... come on hon, dont give up !!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


KG,, Friday 13th WILL be a good day !!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


Sharry, Rose, big love to you both, daisy xxxx


As for me, ive got 4 days till the hospital are going to evict these babies and it couldnt come soon enough .....


girlies, never give up hope, the twins were our last attempt and it worked for us, come on PMA all the way .... will keep you all posted xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RoseB

Loopy Loo - so sorry about the BFN    Day 1 is full flow red blood before 3pm (that is what I heard when I took it)


Sarahc - any news?


Kuki - great news about the flights - hope the green tea isn't making you   


AFM - I got my date through for my hystercoscopy to find out what is blocking my cervix - only a month to go which is good news. Lots of PMA for me.


Rx


----------



## KG

Hi ladies, just a quickie, catching up as we've been away all weekend. 

Loopy, so sorry, hun. 

Sarah, have you tested again?

Daisy, wishing you lots and lots of luck. 

Kx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Sorry this is going to be a me post and rant!!!
I am soooooo ****** off, started taking my clomid on Sunday and needed to phone up hospital Monday morning to book scan well And I accept part of the blame but because I had my mum staying and sorting Niamhs birthday out I forgot so phoned first thing this morning to be told that they are fully booked!!! I said I ha already started taking my pills and the woman on te other end just said "oh well what I can I tell you"!!! So then I ring the assisted conception nurse who only answers that phone on a monday or Wednesday!!!!!! So now I have no idea whether I can be scanned have started my
Pill dose and not sure whether to carry on arrrghgghhhh!!! 
Why is everything a battle ?? I was in a right state this morning and it's Niamhs birthday so I felt guilty ... I just feel like throwing in the towel and giving up .....

Sorry just had to get that off my chest xxx


----------



## sleepypenguin

Hi Ladies

Loopy What a pickle hope you can carry on this cycle can you get a private scan else where if not.

Just popped in to say GOOD LUCK DAISY-MAY can't believe D day is here already this time tomorrow you will be a family of 5 eek.

Love to everyone else.
x


----------



## sarahc

Period in full flow ladies 

other problems at moment, will be quiet for a week or so and back next week. sorry I can't say anymore on here.
children and dp are fine though 

love to all xxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

SarahC,
I am so sorry.. Hope you are getting stronger..    Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hello Daisy

Belated Happy birthday to Dex, and here's hoping you are celebrating the arrival of Dex's wee brother and sister, lots of love to you all xxx

Hi to everyone else.  All my love and hugs to mummys disappointed this month, it is crap.  Congrats to all expectant mummys KG fab news, praying this will be it!!

I am on weight watchers!! If I don't lose 2 stone I can kiss tx goodbye!  Want to have final go in Aug / sept, so no treats for me!

Still not moved, lost our buyer so flat back on market, anyone looking to move into South london


----------



## KG

Hi everyone,

SarahC, so sorry. I hope things work themselves out.

Daisy, thinking of you and your expanding family! Birthday wishes to Dex. and love to you all.

Loopy, did you get things sorted with your clinic? It makes me so cross when we have to work around their admin probs.

Sabah, lovely to hear from you. Loads of luck with weight watchers - you can do it!

Well, due to my own clinics staffing probes, my scan got moved, but eventually forwards, not backwards, so today we saw a tiny fluttering heartbeat at 6w3d. So relieved, plus we have another scan in a weeks time to reassure me that things are moving in the right direction. 

Take care, everyone,
Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, what a wonderful news!!!! Oh my god.. This is it.. You did it... Made my day.. Soooo happy for you... Superb!!!!!

Sabah, lovely to hear from you. I have to lose a stone before August.I have started the diet and lost 1.8kg already. But bloody hard.. Come on we can do it.. We will follow KG after August.. For sure.. Will be just 3.5months behind her.. We'll have our final darlings in 2012.  

Hello to all your lovely ladies..
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

KG - So pleased the scan went well, little heart beating away like the little miracle he/she is xx

Sabah - nice to hear from you, boo to the buyer pulling out fingers crossed another comes along soon. With you on the weight thing, I have put on 1/2 stone on in the last 3 months being on clomid. 

AFM - did not get scan sorted so missing one this month not happy but not a lot we can do about it, have got appointment with consultant on Tuesday so will tell him. Just had a call from my SIL to say she is pregnant with thier 2nd she has been on Clomid as well as having 2 m/c's so it's not been easy for them. Part of me feels a bit down just want to have a 2nd child and put this whole crappy part of my life behind me, also she was always a good shoulder for me to cry on and now feel a bit left behind if that makes sense??
Well need to perk myself up it's my birthday on Saturday!! Going out tomorrow night with girls for a nice meal and my BF's coming first time since her little baby  boy died so I am sure it will be lovely and proberly a fee tears! 

Hi to everyone else hope all are well xxx


----------



## wolla

KG - that's fantastic news - am so pleased for you  x x x 

Wolla


----------



## KG

Ladies, as always the generosity of your good wishes is amazing.

Kuki, your post made my eyes fill with tears.  You are so kind to be pleased for me and I hope that in a few months time I'll be offering the same congratulations to you.

loopy, what a shame you can't get the scan this month. I hope you have a fab birthday and enjoy your night out.

Wolla, thanks for your good wishes - I'll be saying the same to you next week! I felt too uncomfortable to post my good news in our preggy thread yesterday when others were having sad news.

Take care everyone,
Kx


----------



## wolla

KG - I guessed that was why you hadn't posted on the other thread (so I came and hunted you down lol)

Wolla
x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Wolla - when is your scan Hun?


----------



## wolla

Loopy - it's next Tues - the 17th.  Can't wait x


----------



## Loopy Loo

Well fingers crossed for then, I am sure all will be ok - come straight on here and let us know!!! 

xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Wolla, congrats to you too.. Yes come and tell us too.. 

KG, I remember sharing yoru pain with M/C and BFN.. and now this..And we are similar age. Well i amgoing to be 41 in a month.13th of June.. It gives me so much hope.. I think yes I had all these and surely a proper BFP turn now.. Enjoy it my friend.. Enjoy it...

AFM; we are going to see Dr. G on wednesday. Not sure I said toyou girls.. Really looking forward to it.. I want to take meds before my FET.. Who knows maybe that does the trick? Although the last 2 darling embies are not great quality but my darling Lara was not either.. Maybe my second darling is one of those two.. Still not happy state yet.. I have to keep on working on that..

Love and luck to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Kuki

Who is Dr G and what drugs are you thinking of?


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Ladies

Wolla - good luck for your scan today x

Kuki - hope meeting with Dr G goes well, he is mentioned a lot on this website and seems to really help, my BF went down that road after lots of IVF failures she said he just needed to throw everything at it so she did not have any regrets. Let us know how you get on x

Well off to consultant this afternoon so will fill you on later, got lots of questions for him not least at DH's SA which has come back making no sense and typical NHS they had left it for 2 hours before testing it grrrrr!! 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,
Good luck with your app.
I am so nervous about tomorrow. Will write to you tomorrow and let you know what Dr. G came up with.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone....I've been reading all the varying posts for a few months but not posted anything as I feel guilty feeling this way, especially when I have a wonderful 6 year old. I didnt think trying again would make me feel this way.  About me......I have now had 2 unsuccesful natural IUI's (April & May). It took 7 varying IUI attempts to conceive with my daughter and the 7th worked when I returned to a natural cycle as the drugs were literally turning me MAD!!! which is why I have being doing unstimulated cycles. I ovulate like clock work but I am thinking do I try the drugs again..........or do I do a double insemination The clinic now says research has shown there is no difference.....BUT this is how I conceived last time. Also I only have 6 

It's just comforting to know I am not alone with trying for another. Wishing everyone lots of luck!!!!!


----------



## Trin Trin

Oops!! I was supposed to say I only have 6 amps (6 attempts basically) of donor sperm left as we reserved for a sibling and didnt want to change donors.

Positive energy to everyone!!!


----------



## daisy-may

hello my lovelys !!!!!!


thanks for all your lovely kind words, may 11th will be a date we will never forget ..... all 3 miracles on the same day !!!!


Max and Daisy doing really well  and Dex is loving his big bro roll .....


im healing sooo fast its untrue .... cant quite believe they will be 7 days old tomorrow ..... 


will post a couple of pics soon, lots love daisy xxxx 


xxxxxxxx


REMEMBER MIRACLES DO HAPPEN ,...... IVE GOT 3 OF THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabah m

woo hoo many congratulations to you all!!!!!


----------



## Kuki2010

Daisy,
Enjoy your miracles for us too!!!
Love toyou 5.. Kukixx


----------



## DazeyJ

Daisy - let me add my congrats! Enjoy every minute with those little bundles and I hope Dex doesn't find it too hard and loves his little siblings....x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dazeyj,
So lovely you are nearly to 12 weeks.. Exciting.. 
KG,
I think you have scan today no? Lots of luck.. 
Kukixx


----------



## KG

Awwwww, Daisy, I'm so happy for you all!

Kuki, yes another scan this morning, and strangely I was more nervous than last week, but all is well, I am so relieved and may actually be able to start believing in this pregnancy now. How are you doing?

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

KG, what a wonderful news.. Lovely.. So happy for you.. Come and tell us the process whon't you..

I am okay. Waiting for the results of DR. Gorgy tests. Apperantely will take 2-3 weeks. Waiting for AT to arrive so I can do one more test. Once the results come through he will tell us what we can do to fix it. If anything to be fixed that is. Who knows. I have no idea.. Booked our flight to IStanbul for FET. Dr. Gorgy thinks we have enough time to get ready for FET in August. My period is now 5 days late.. Defo no pregnancy.. Did twi tests already. We might have to change the dates. But will see.. I won't do anything at the mo..

Love to you three. And bump of course.. 
Kukixxxx


----------



## DazeyJ

Thanks Kuki - 12 weeks can't come fast enough! Have a scan next week though which will be nice I hope   Best of luck with your new doctor, hopefully we will have some good news from you soon and August will work out for you


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi lovely ladies, 

KG - glad scan went well, can only imagine all the worry that creeps up on you. When do you have another scan? x

Kuki - glad meeting with Dr G was positive, hoping all your dates work out for FET and that this is just the extra little help you need to have your next miracle xx

Daisy - Congrats again! Cannot believe you found time to log on! Hope all is well and lots of love to you xx

Dazey - not long til 12 weeks but i bet it is going so slowly for you! How are you feeling ? xx

Trin Trin - welcome! Hope your tx is going well, look forward to chatting to you. I think I was most shocked by having all these feelings second time around thought it would be easier silly me xx

Hi to everyone else xx

Went to hospital on Tuesday and moaned about not getting a scan this month so the consultant scanned me and gave me the trigger jab so it's been all systems go here this week as I had 2 large follies on right ovary! Come to the conclusion that my left ovary may not working as always get my good follies on my  right 
side?? Anyway after this month I have to come off the clomid as he wants to do a HSG so waiting for that appointment to come through.

Oh and as if I need any more stress I keep falling out with my Dad, he has been on his own for 12 yrs since him and mum divorced and now he is moving in his partner of a year into our old family home, and 
basically got rid of anything to do with us as a family - photos been handed around me and my sister and brother and stupid I know but I got really upset about him throwing away plates cups and stuff that were ours. Sorry for rambling but been really stressing me out not helped by the fact his partner is the most tactless woman I have ever met!! 

Anyway hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx

Lou
Xx


----------



## sarahc

Hi all


just a real quickie, all problems now seem sorted   


as for ttc, got 7 months of clomid just handed to me from my GP? thought I would get a referral but no, so we're going to spend summer getting my BMI down, needs to come down 3 points so not masses but maybe enough? anyway and start again september with the clomid, in meantime just carry on naturally.


all sounds good in theory lol.


will post more later in week
love to all xxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Helllooooo!!!

It's very quiet on here..... Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,
I am okay. Waiting for more test result for today.
Yesterday THF results came they were good. 
But I am Positive for MTHFR gene mutation (Heterozygous). So I need to take Clexane. Dr. Gorgy was going to give this to me regardless anyway as some of the clinics use it for ait to embryo implantation. 
So far so good. Lets see what else comes today.
Period is 11 days late. Did 4 tests and negative. So no idea what is happening.
How are you?

And how is everyone?

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Hi Kuki

Sounds like you are getting there with Dr G, it's so confusing what some clinics do and others don't they should all do the same thing!!! Hoping that once youstart taking your new cocktail of medicine it will help with a sticky miracle!! xx

I am ok on 2ww which is driving me mad really dragging and still got another week to go!!
Still busy bank holiday weekend ahead so at least i will be distracted a bit! 

Lots of love

Lou
Xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo,
I did not know you were on 2WW. Good luck hon.. 
Let it be our second BFP...
Absolute nightmare of this waiting to test.. 
Kukixx


----------



## Loopy Loo

It feels really long this time not sure why - half of me keeps thinking that I could get a BFP then I think I could be in for a big disappointment!! Agghhhhh!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## daisy-may

come on girls .... stay positive !!!!!!!!!


IT CAN AND WILL HAPPEN !!!!!!!!!!!!


love you all an d wish we could meet ....


daisy xxx


----------



## sabah m

aaaah Daisy, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## KG

Loopy, wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww - they don't get any easier, do they?

Kuki, sounds like things are going well with Dr G. V odd that you are so late, I'm sure it's driving you mad!

Sabah, how are you doing?

Daisy, wow, what a fab piccie, hope all is going well with the Los and Dex.

All fine here, just wishing the days away again, waiting for the next milestone. Seem to have spent all of this year waiting for something or other...

Kx


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear KG, this waiting is killing me.. It has been 3 years. Constant waiting for something. 
Yep no period still.. No idea why.. When is the next scan?

Daisy, oh they are so beautiful.. Kiss them for us..

Sabah, how are you?  

Loo, one more day closer to test date..  

Hello to restof you..

No results came through today. So I will look for tomorrow. More waiting.. 

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## Loopy Loo

Between all of us we must have broke the world record for waiting!!
If it's not the 2ww then it's waiting for appointments or test results - and I am the mist impatient person in the world!!

xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Yes Loo same here.. But learning it to be one in this bloody journey..
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Hello ladies

Loo      for good news

Kuki-intersting to know what you are finding out with Dr G

I have almost lost a stone, woo hoo!  Have been walking loads, feet ache from today's expedition!  Have been able to tighten my belt and trousers looser so its all good! Still another stone and a half to go to be 30 BMI.  But planning FET august/sept.  Will book consultation once I lose a few more pounds.

I am in a good place again, you know the one where you feel content and scared of rocking the boat.  I love DS soooooooooooo much, he brings me such pleasure and I am scared of getting back to the place where I am wishing time away, during tx and missing out on every moment with him.  He started nursery last week, another milestone and I feel awful as he cries when I pick him up like he has been storing it all day!  Sleep all over the place too, I am very tired!  He is talking like a proper child now, no more baby made up words!!  I love being a mum!!!!


----------



## Loopy Loo

God - having the worst weekend!! 
In between family arguments then going to a friends house yesterday where she got drunk and shouted at everyone I feel like packing up and emigrating!  

Also feel like this cycle hasn't worked as all my positive signs of last week have now gone and I have all the AF like symptoms. Not due til Friday/Saturday but because I had trigger jab early means I am 14 DPO on Wednesday so maybe it will come early??

Sorry for no personals - just feel like crap at the moment xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Loo, 
Poor you.. But please stay positive.. We don't till AF show up..
Thinking of you..

Sarah,
Good on you.. Well done you!!!! You are getting ready for sure.. We might be cyclijng together as my Af still not here.

Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## sabah m

Oh Loo, so sorry about your bad weekend,     Like kuki says its not over yet, hang in there...symptom spotting is not a science I am sure I don't need to tell you.  Do you have anything planned for this week to occupy you?


----------



## Loopy Loo

Well looks like it's over for this cycle - have had brown spotting for last day and am expecting full flow AF at any time. Really thought that this cycle had worked silly me ....
Now in a waiting game as have been told to stop clomid while I wait for my appointment for my HSG to come through .... Will chase that up today I think. 

Got Nieces birthday party today so back to slapping on a fake smile and making small talk!!

Kuki and Sabah - thanks for kind words I know I am not alone in how I am feeling, god if I had a  magic wand!!! 

xxx


----------



## angel star

Hi everyone, I have never posted on this thread though I am a lurker (mostly post on the clomid thread), but just feel I need to offload if that is alright with you regular ladies. Maybe I should have started a new topic  . I'm sure it will get moved if I'm in the wrong place.

Today I woke up and thought I would go to a toddler group with DS - never been before, and last week I went to his playgroup for a social thing. For years I have avoided all this but by not doing it I feel DS is missing out but when I do I come home feeling rubbish. Take today, I arrived and there were only 2 other parents there - one with 3 kids and one with 2 and much younger than me. Then there was this chatter about sickness and putting 2 and 2 together one of them must be pregnant again. I had nothing to say and could not even bring myself to ask. Nobody knows or feels my pain of years of infertility issues, a child conceived through ICSI and 2 miscarriages and possibly more and over a year of charting, having to answer personal questions, feeling like a mad woman every time I have to ask my GP for blood forms, 6 cycles of clomid, appointments that cost money and mean DH having to take time off work, trying to get DH to take his supplements and me also taking so many vitamins and no sibling for DS to show. The same at the playgroup, so many tiny babies and noone understands my hurt and the fact I should either have a 15 month old or 10 month old as well as DS.  

I came away feeling awful. I hate the bitterness inside me. I hate the fact I don't want to go next week as there may be more pregnant mum's and mum's with small babies but I have to go because it is not fair on DS. Then I dread the question do you want more? What do I say, it's none of your business, the whole sad story and expect a good deal of gossiping, or laugh it off and say one is enough. Someone asked me the other week if DS was my eldest and I thought I responded well saying he is my only one. Why is every woman around me so   fertile. I have a next door neighbour who is pregnant and I can't even bring myself to ask when she is due  . I wish I could start a meet up group for those of us who find it difficult ttc but how do you go about advertising the fact  .

Anyway, think I have rambled on enough. Feel better as always to have offloaded so thank you for reading .

Loopy Loo, I know exactly what you mean about slapping on a fake smile and making small talk. I have a wedding to go to in July and that should be fun with pregnant ladies around. 

Finally, on a more positive note I am hoping that BFP's are around the corner for us all. I'm due on in 2 weeks so hoping AF doesn't show  .


----------



## KG

angel star, sending you a big hug. I've taken T to toddler groups since he was tiny as we had recently moved to the area and I didn't know a soul. At first it was ok cause there were lots of people with their first LO the same age as T, and I felt, for the first time in years 'normal', then, of course, they all started to have their second, and, some have their third too! And me still with one. And I felt like the odd one out again.

I've been in the midst of lots of conversations about babies, and when to have next one, whether I'd have one, and have gradually learned to smile and just say, 'well, it's not so easy for us, it took a long time to get T'. I don't think people mean to be insensitive on the whole, they are just trying to find some common ground for a chat, and at toddler groups often the only thing you have in common is kids! I find most people, unless they are v insensitive won't ask more questions. As I've been going for longer I have become closer friends with one or two ladies and they know my fertility issues and so are there for back up if it gets tough. 

I feel your pain, it's so hard, but it does get easier and I have become more desensitized over the years, and almost can guess who will come in pregnant next! Do you chat on a FF friends thread for people in your area? Maybe you could find a few mums to meet up with locally who have been though similar? When we moved here I met some lovely girls through FF. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK, got sign off as batter going.
Kx


----------



## angel star

Thanks KG for your kind words and your suggestion about chatting to the other people in my area, I hadn't really thought about doing that but will give it a go and join that thread and see what happens. x


----------



## Tillypops

New home this way................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264471.msg4475431#msg4475431

xx


----------

